# Your city's worst district(s) / area(s) ?



## datilguy

Hasnt this thread already been done?


The Soweto thing is absolutely false!


----------



## carlisle

Interesting how that Milwaukee neighbourhood looks nice but is actually really bad... this is a trait I often associate with British slums as the standard of architecture in Victorian times was actually quite decent, even if those areas now are often very rough. I always assumed that non Brits shown pictures of those areas would have assumed them to be nice areas, but even they don't look superficially to be anywher near as affluent as the Milwaukee picture, as the houses are all terraced housed (very small) The Milwaukee picture shows detached houses, which in the UK are almost exclusively associated with wealth and the upper echelons of society; even many middle class people live in only semi-detached houses.

In Liverpool, I would have to say that the roughest part is either Speke (out near the airport, a new community built far from the city centre as part of slum clearances that didn't quite work) or where I live, Kensington, which is the more traditional inner city slum. Liverpool has 4 of the 10 worst neighbourhoods in the UK and 3 of the worst 5.


----------



## nathanh6686

BayView/Hunterpoint

http://local.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&cp=37.732417~-122.387419&style=o&lvl=1&scene=1255444


----------



## Tubeman

carlisle said:


> Interesting how that Milwaukee neighbourhood looks nice but is actually really bad... this is a trait I often associate with British slums as the standard of architecture in Victorian times was actually quite decent, even if those areas now are often very rough. I always assumed that non Brits shown pictures of those areas would have assumed them to be nice areas, but even they don't look superficially to be anywher near as affluent as the Milwaukee picture, as the houses are all terraced housed (very small) The Milwaukee picture shows detached houses, which in the UK are almost exclusively associated with wealth and the upper echelons of society; even many middle class people live in only semi-detached houses.
> 
> In Liverpool, I would have to say that the roughest part is either Speke (out near the airport, a new community built far from the city centre as part of slum clearances that didn't quite work) or where I live, Kensington, which is the more traditional inner city slum. Liverpool has 4 of the 10 worst neighbourhoods in the UK and 3 of the worst 5.


I remember watching 'Boyz n da Hood' in my teens and thinking "its not that bad in South Central". It was such a shock to see everyone living in spacious detatched houses in what is supposed to be one of the roughest urban environments in the US. In the UK rough = dense, usually highrises.


----------



## Muyangguniang

Leidschendam-Prinsenhof
Den Haag - Transvaal,Schilderswijk,Moerwijk


----------



## Nick

BermudaTriangle said:


> Tokyo is generally very safe. There used to be many Yakuzas in Kabukicho and considered dangerous but it isn't the case any more. The metropolitan government got rid of them all. You don't need to set the alarms for the cars and don't need to lock the doors or windows when you are present in the house. The dangerous part of Japan is Osaka. You can easily get shot there. The police themselves are often related to Yakuza internally, too. They are corrupted and a shameful part of the country.


WTF???

Osaka is very safe.Ive lived there for 7 years.


----------



## BermudaTriangle

Nick said:


> WTF???
> 
> Osaka is very safe.Ive lived there for 7 years.


Well perhaps if you compare it to Sydney, yes. I can imagine there are full of criminals over there. Still, Osaka is extremely dangerous for those who live in Tokyo.


----------



## bob rulz

Salt Lake City doesn't really have any bad areas when compared to other cities. Our bad areas would be considered average for most of the major cities in the country. We do have our bad areas though.

In Salt Lake City itself, the Central City area from Liberty Park eastward to the University of Utah and southward into South Salt Lake, west of Sugar House and into Glendale, is probably the worst area. In the metropolitan area, Kearns, Magna, West Valley City, South Salt Lake, Midvale, and portions of Taylorsville, West Jordan, and Murray are considered the bad areas. I would trust walking around in any of these areas during the day, and many of them at night.

I do remember, however, that about 3 or 4 years ago there was a street in West Valley City that was so bad with crime that they tore it up and replaced it with condos. I guess that's not very unusual in larger cities though.


----------



## Metropolitan

I don't like this thread.


----------



## carlisle

Aren't Osaka and Tokyo like big cities? surely each must have its good parts and its bad parts.


----------



## hossoso

BermudaTriangle said:


> Well partly because there are many slums, homelesses and refugees in Osaka. Osaka is supposed to be a very traditional city and the people are very right-wing and exclusive. Their customs are to keep the family value and relationships. If you cheat, the wives stalk you around to revenge and kill you. They are very old-fashioned. Not only in Osaka, but the entire west Japan is more or less similar to that. The West Japanese are taking the blood from Korea (their ancesters) and there are many Koreans in Osaka and Kansai. 1 in 10 people in Kansai are the Koreans.


Are you attributing Japans social ills to an infusion of Korean blood? If so, you are an asshole and should really let that shit drop.


----------



## BermudaTriangle

carlisle said:


> Aren't Osaka and Tokyo like big cities? surely each must have its good parts and its bad parts.


We should get rid of Osaka from Japan. It's a shameful filthy slum and the bottom of the society. I'm really happy watching Osaka's economy is going down the drain. We should probably make fun of those dirty homelesses in Osaka.  :laugh:


----------



## BermudaTriangle

hossoso said:


> Are you attributing Japans social ills to an infusion of Korean blood? If so, you are an asshole and should really let that shit drop.


Oh dear, what a sodid language. No. It didn't mean anything. I think you are thinking of it too much. Worry yourself not.


----------



## staff

In Malmö (and Scandinavia, for that matter), it's Rosengård.


----------



## VansTripp

LA: South LA

San Diego: Barrio Logan


----------



## kyenan

BermudaTriangle said:


> Well partly because there are many slums, homelesses and refugees in Osaka. Osaka is supposed to be a very traditional city and the people are very right-wing and exclusive. Their customs are to keep the family value and relationships. If you cheat, the wives stalk you around to revenge and kill you. They are very old-fashioned. Not only in Osaka, but the entire west Japan is more or less similar to that. The West Japanese are taking the blood from Korea (their ancesters) and there are many Koreans in Osaka and Kansai. 1 in 10 people in Kansai are the Koreans.


You sound like West Japan is dangerous b/c the people over there are Korean-descendants, which is racist. In other words, your comments can be misinterpreted as racist prejudice. Also, you sound like only are Western Japanese Korean-discendants. What about the Easterners? Ainu-descendants? lol


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

BermudaTriangle said:


> Well partly because there are many slums, homelesses and refugees in Osaka. Osaka is supposed to be a very traditional city and the people are very right-wing and exclusive. Their customs are to keep the family value and relationships. If you cheat, the wives stalk you around to revenge and kill you. They are very old-fashioned. Not only in Osaka, but *the entire west Japan is more or less similar to that. The West Japanese are taking the blood from Korea (their ancesters) and there are many Koreans in Osaka and Kansai. 1 in 10 people in Kansai are the Koreans.*


So many Japanese forumers on SSC are very racist against the Korean and Chinese people. I'm not talking about their countries, I'm talking about the people. Koreans and Chinese that I know in the US are some of the hardest working people I've ever met. There are also very few Koreans in any prisons in the US and I have never even heard of Koreans being involved in crime.


----------



## FREKI

Behold the infamous Nørrebro in Copenhagen! Scary right? 









Well the neighbourhood did have some severe immigrational problems in the early 90's ( even some riots ) and some of the hardlines still live there ( when they are out of jail ), but it's not a dangerous place to live or walk trough.

Most of the problems at the time is the etnic "gangs" forcing the Bandidos and Hells Angles out of the downtown area ( drugdealing-vice ) and are also fighting internally for area control and power..

And when they fight, they do it on a level higher than we are used to here ( guns and knifes )


From a shootout last year infront of a nightclub:


> Sunday's shootout at Cafe Rust in Norrebro is the latest example of the fact that gun-use is becoming steadily more common in the criminal environment.
> 
> Before it was almost strictly Bikers who used firearms, not least when the great Biker-war was raging in the 1990's. But today other groups feel the need to arm themselves. Among others the hard criminal element of another ethnic background who in some areas are so strong that they threaten the Rockers' dominance. And the weapons aren't just for deterrence.
> 
> "_It's one thing that people strengthen their power with a pistol in the pocket. It's another thing that people are also willing to use them. And exactly as with knives we're seeing a greater willingness to in all actuality to use the weapons. They're just getting more and more loose._" says chief criminal inspector Larsen to BT. Copenhagen Police confiscated 91 handguns and revolvers in all in 2004. Already in the first quarter of the year 42 handguns and automatic weapons have been confiscated. Royal police and the ministry of justice will in coming weeks lay out a plan for dealing with the new strongly criminal groups with immigrant backgrounds




























But with 42 murders in the entire country in 2004 - 41 solved - 9 comitted outside, it's not like Denmark is a dangerous country.

Crime statistic for 2000-2004 ( PDF in Danish ) http://www.politi.dk/NR/rdonlyres/7...D41B12E692/0/Rigspolitiets_aarstabel_2004.pdf


----------



## Jules

Cabrini Green Housing Projects are infamous:


































Fortunately they're being demolished, but for now it seems to be somewhat on hold.


----------



## diz

OAKLAND - WEST OAKLAND










couldnt find any good pics. but ^^ thats a good part of the city.


----------



## BermudaTriangle

kyenan said:


> You sound like West Japan is dangerous b/c the people over there are Korean-descendants, which is racist. In other words, your comments can be misinterpreted as racist prejudice. Also, you sound like only are Western Japanese Korean-discendants. What about the Easterners? Ainu-descendants? lol


Ainu and Okinawa's people are the primitive aborigines who had no decent culture whatsoever until recently. However, they are a part of this country since they originally lived in Japan before a pile of the people immigrated from the continent, such as China and Korea. So the Japanese are generally closer to Ainu and Okinawa than to China and Korea except the people in Osaka and Kansai who are normally closer to the Koreans than to the Japanese majority. I don't mean to generalise everything, but as always, all the notorious crimes happen in Osaka and mostly those Koreans are related to it. In fact the Koreans are entitled to choose either going back to North Korea or naturalise into the Japanese. But the problem is, they take advantage of it and become a kind of stateless citizen, creating the anti-Japan groups and trashing about the country. This is why many people don't like about the Koreans and nothing to do with prejudice. If anything, that's the Koreans, who have very strange prejudice against Japan. Because they are lying of their own history and the territorial problems between Japan and Korea. After all, the Easterners are far better educated and the standard of living is superb, compared to Osaka, where there are many slums.


----------



## BermudaTriangle

Nick in Atlanta said:


> So many Japanese forumers on SSC are very racist against the Korean and Chinese people. I'm not talking about their countries, I'm talking about the people. Koreans and Chinese that I know in the US are some of the hardest working people I've ever met. There are also very few Koreans in any prisons in the US and I have never even heard of Koreans being involved in crime.


They work hard in the US and they don't in Japan is I think racism, too. Are there any reasons that they favour the Americans and British more than the Japanese? Even though the Koreans historically immigrated in Japan by stealing everything and killing everyone, they are now angry about Japan when the Japanese did the same to them. The Koreans never appologised to Japan regarding to that part of the history what they did even though Japan did appologise about the WWII many times. Even though the British also did the same to China and colonised it, the Chinese and Koreans somehow take part of the US and Europe and never try to listen to the Japanese side of the truth. This means they are obviously looking down the Japanese. They are very self-centred. So I hope they will stop these stupid pretences of innocence and victimhood. The Japanese imperial history is only a short event in the long history in East Asia. If we think like that way, China and Korea are more terrible than Japan in longer period. I don't think they should only pick up that part of Japan and bash Japan as if it is everything of this country. It's unfair. The fact is that Japan today has a lot better human rights than the continent. So it's very stupid that they are always jealous of us. Put that inferior complex away.


----------



## dhuwman

Don't be so mad!!

By the way the ghettoest part of my cities, in my opinion.

Seattle: International District
Seoul: Yeongdeungpo, Nangok, Gupabal, Nokbun, etc.
Los Angeles: Compton, Inglewood, East LA, etc
Portland, OR: Northeast Portland


----------



## BermudaTriangle

dhuwman said:


> Don't be so mad!!


No no. I only hope you are doing fine with the Americans or Japanese. Don't become like the Jewish.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

I would be willing to bet that this Bermuda Triangle scumbag has been on SSC before and was banned or kicked off. This is the kind of scumbag that just creates another name and comes back to slander more people and lie.

You probably are everything that you say you hate. Let us see a photo of you and we'll examine it for your racial features.


----------



## dmg1mn

North Minneapolis & The Lower East side of St. Paul are our worst.


----------



## Scruffy88

In NYC we get a bum rap. Everyone thinks that all of the Bronx and Brooklyn are slums and dangerous. They are not. But if you are here- Stay away from South Bronx (Hunts Point), Springfield Gardens in Queens, and the worst of the worst: Brownsville and East New York which both happen to be in Brooklyn. I don't even drive through there anymore


----------



## LANative

Inglewood is not even dangerous anymore like it was 15 years ago. Compton is still pretty bad because the city had over 60 unsolved murders in 2005. Skid Row in Downtown L.A. is not dangerous but I woudn't say its safe just because of the massive homeless population and I wouldn't recommend wandering around there especially at night. The most dangerous area in L.A. is East L.A. in my opinion.


----------



## Giorgio

Behold, the worst ghetto in Athens:








The Modern tram just completes the image lol. Imagine if it was a 1960s tram with all graffiti...


----------



## Manila-X

Hong Kong's worst area was the infamous Kowloon Walled City before they converted it to a park.


----------



## Manila-X

But now, one of the worst areas in HK is Sham Shui Po


----------



## LANative

^Wow thats gritty! I remember those pictures and I heard those building types were illegal in the first and second pictures.


----------



## Manila-X

LANative said:


> ^Wow thats gritty! I remember those pictures and I heard those building types were illegal in the first and second pictures.


Yes it's illegal and it's gritty! It was called City of Darkness! Actually The Kowloon Walled City had a fascinating history. The area itself was considered an invisible border since the land was actually not part of Great Britian when they leased HK. The area became a haven for crooks, triads, heroin and opium addicts and unlicensed dentists.

Anyway, more images of the Kowloon Walled City

*"Once you step out the sunlight and into the narrow corridors, it's time to protect your nuts guys!" -Lin (Bloodsport)*



























heroin


----------



## LANative

^Yeah thats probably the worst ghetto ive seen here. Im pretty sure the homeless population is high as well.


----------



## Northsider

dhuwman said:


> Don't be so mad!!
> 
> By the way the ghettoest part of my cities, in my opinion.
> 
> Seattle: International District
> Seoul: Yeongdeungpo, Nangok, Gupabal, Nokbun, etc.
> Los Angeles: Compton, Inglewood, East LA, etc
> Portland, OR: Northeast Portland


I was in seattle over the summer and the international district was not very dangerous looking at all, at least compared to Chicago. I thought it was a great neighborhood. anyways, Chicago's West Side definitly fits the category, as well as many pockets on the South Side. I also have to add that many of Chicagos suburbs are in pretty bad shape as well.


----------



## Manila-X

LANative said:


> ^Yeah thats probably the worst ghetto ive seen here. Im pretty sure the homeless population is high as well.


HK's homeless population isn't that high compared to most US cities.

Anyway, this is what the walled city looks like today. It's now a park


----------



## LANative

Thats good to hear that Hong Kong's homeless population is bad a most megacities. By the way thats a nice park.


----------



## Manila-X

LANative said:


> Thats good to hear that Hong Kong's homeless population is bad a most megacities. By the way thats a nice park.


The park today is a big contrast compared to those structures before they were demolished. The yamen was one of the few original structures that was preserved!


----------



## Tubeman

This sort of crap:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=308649&page=2&pp=20



BermudaTriangle said:


> "Ainu and Okinawa's people are the primitive aborigines who had no decent culture whatsoever until recently"
> 
> "all the notorious crimes happen in Osaka and mostly those Koreans are related to it"
> 
> "In fact the Koreans are entitled to choose either going back to North Korea or naturalise into the Japanese. But the problem is, they take advantage of it and become a kind of stateless citizen, creating the anti-Japan groups and trashing about the country"
> 
> "Even though the Koreans historically immigrated in Japan by stealing everything and killing everyone"
> 
> "We should get rid of Osaka from Japan. It's a shameful filthy slum and the bottom of the society. I'm really happy watching Osaka's economy is going down the drain. We should probably make fun of those dirty homelesses in Osaka"


Is totally unacceptable behaviour on ssc. One single recurrence and you will be banned.


----------



## dhuwman

[Gioяgos] said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> What a combination!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manila-X

But I kinda agree with Osaka as having some of most depressed areas in any Japanese city and the city has alot of homeless. But it's still a safe compared to most major US cities.


----------



## Marathoner

WANCH said:


> Hong Kong's worst area was the infamous Kowloon Walled City before they converted it to a park.


Good post! WANCH! What a clear picture showing the Kowloon Walled City.

Forumers here can clearly see the iron-made "BIRD-CAGES" built outside the buildings of the Walled City. They are actually iron cages built by the residents hanging outside the buildings to INCREASE THE AREA of their living places! They used them either as a balcony to dry clothes or even as store room for placing stuffs like washing machine or fridge!

These "bird-cages" were found everywhere in HK in the past. But the government determined to clear all these illegal structures in the last decade and I think there are not much left now.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Audio (thanks to swivel): KRS One (Boogie Down Productions) - South Bronx 

The South Bronx was probably the heaviest ghetto in America. You won't find anything as dramatic as this. 

*South Bronx no longer resembles what is shown in these photos.* So don't come to New York thinking this is still here. Someone earlier said Hunts Point is unapproachable. It isn't Camelot. But it's come a long way.


















































































































































































































































































































































































For anyone who wants to see more: Mel Rosenthal, who used to live in South Bronx, took some excellent photographs of it. I'd copy and paste them, but it's more worthwhile to visit the site and read the captions that accompany his pictures. 

Mel Rosenthal: Photographs from "In the South Bronx of America"


----------



## Manila-X

Oh yeah! I gotta put it down for The South Bronx, the birthplace of hip-hop 

Marathoner, HK did have alot of illegal structures but conditions have improve since the late 20th century 

But honestly, I missed The Walled City especially the taboo surrounding it! And I'm still curious about it!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Exactly. From all this madness came a beautiful thing: hip-hop. In that case, make sure to hit up the audio. I think I added it after your response.

As for the Walled City, it fascinates the hell out of me in the same way as the South Bronx.


----------



## Manila-X

hydrogen said:


> ^Exactly. From all this madness came a beautiful thing: hip-hop. In that case, make sure to hit up the audio. I think I added it after your response.
> 
> As for the Walled City, it fascinates the hell out of me in the same way as the South Bronx.


But as I mentioned in the other thread, some of those images of The South Bronx are from the movie Beat Street.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Yes, some of them are.


----------



## dhuwman

VERY GHETTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Manila-X

Though I wann see pics of South Bronx today


----------



## CHI

Nowadays I'd say NYC worst district is the 75th Precinct in East NY, Brooklyn.


Chicago's worst is either Englewood, Washington Park, Back of the Yards or the Wild Hundreds.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

^^Those pics of the Bronx made me wonder where Mr. Kotter was? We'd welcome him back, right?


----------



## eklips

BermudaTriangle said:


> No no. I only hope you are doing fine with the Americans or Japanese. *Don't become like the Jewish.*



I have no ideas what you meant by that but screw you.


here are few images of the now infamous clichy sous bois


----------



## Manila-X

virtual said:


> I have no ideas what you meant by that but screw you.


The comments he gave out is a ticket for getting banned!

Anyway, still looking forward to seeing images of South Bronx


----------



## Küsel

Wow, these are the best and most romantic South Bronx pics I have seen for a long time!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Manila-X

There was a saying by KRS-ONE, if you are into hip-hop culture, you gotta visit the South Bronx one of these days


----------



## loadsofbulls

WANCH said:


> But I kinda agree with Osaka as having some of most depressed areas in any Japanese city and the city has alot of homeless. But it's still a safe compared to most major US cities.


It's still safe compared to most American and European cities.


----------



## Giorgio

hydrogen said:


>


OMG! Its J.Lo's Son from the block! :runaway:


----------



## Manila-X

loadsofbulls said:


> It's still safe compared to most American and European cities.


Well that's what I mean.


----------



## Giorgio

dhuwman said:


> [Gioяgos] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a combination!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Lol, I still cant believe they didnt fix that area up considering a bloody state of the art tram runs through it! :bash:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tubeman

There's nowhere visibly that 'run down' in London, on this website you can follow the links to find some 'deprived' pictures of Hackney and Bethnal Green, but the worst ones are generally wasteland and industrial areas in the Lea Valley, which isn't a residential area, and soon to become the Olympic Park.

I'll hasten to add the guy whose site this is has obviously tried REALLY hard to take 'deprived' images of London, and this is the best he can muster!

Cranbrook Estate, Globe Town (anyone who watched Little Britain should recognise it!) :










A pub playground in Cambridge Heath!










Snooker Club:










Rubbish:



















Mile End Stadium:










Wasteland in the Lea valley:





































Regents Canal:




























Hackney Wick:










Nature Garden?










Clapton 'Pond'










Bric a brac market:










Watney market:


----------



## carlisle

vincebjs said:


> any areas that are a little less safe than others gets overreported in the local media for being a gangster-run U.S. style ghetto.


Yes, I think people get a sort of perverse pride from the worst areas of their cities, as though it makes them grittier and more in touch with reality... even if they never visit these places; it like shows how hard you are that you have such a rough neighbourhood in your city.

Reminds me a little of an episode of Rab C Nesbitt's 'The Baldy Man' a comedy set in Glasgow. In one episode Rab and his friends in the pub are celebrating because Glasgow has moved ahead of London in the crime 'league table'

I have certainly met many a Glaswegian, Mancunian, Liverpudlian or Novocastrian who has told tales of the rough parts of their city, be it Gorbals, Moss-side, Toxteth or Byker with a certain pride.


----------



## Cloudship

Knowing there are exceptions, in Europe, are the poorer areas closer ot the city center, or more in the suburbs? In the US, with a few exceptions of someof the more revitalized cities, the inner city is the lower class area, with the suburbs being more upper class. Is this the same?


----------



## DnH

^
^
^
^

Mostly in the burbs or the outskirts of the citys.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si

Hillbrow, Johannesburg


----------



## Manila-X

oh man, Hillbrow is pure ghetto especially the Ponte City back in the mid-90s. But that area used to be one of the most pleasant in Joburg!


----------



## Manila-X

Another one but this time, not in HK but Manila,

Tondo


----------



## thunder head

crappiest area in Melbourne would be Dandenong. Lot's of Bums, druggos and generally dirty.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si

- edit


----------



## picassoborseli

This is one of the worst areas in Madrid (Spain).

*Aluche*


----------



## Manila-X

Oh I forgot something, Chungking Mansions in HK


----------



## Giorgio

OMG! Hillbrow is disgustingly ghetto. It dosnt get much worse.


----------



## Kalitos

Nick in Atlanta said:


> ^^Yakuza are the gang members with half a finger missing, right?
> 
> Why is Osaka dangerous and other cities are not?


Nah, the people with the half missing little finger are no longer Yakuza. When a member wanna leave they cut half of the little finger so they are marked for the rest of their life.
Many ex member have problems to join the society by the missing finger because the people know they was once a Yakuza. So, its very hard to live as a former Yakuza. Some of them get a finger prosthesis to get a chance of a normal life.


----------



## Manila-X

Kalitos said:


> Nah, the people with the half missing little finger are no longer Yakuza. When a member wanna leave they cut half of the little finger so they are marked for the rest of their life.
> Many ex member have problems to join the society by the missing finger because the people know they was once a Yakuza. So, its very hard to live as a former Yakuza. Some of them get a finger prosthesis to get a chance of a normal life.


Actually those with half a finger are still Yakuza but have commited a grave mistake and instead of having their life taken, they off their ring finger as repentance!

But Japanese cities are still considered one of the safest in the world and the Yakuza's activities don't affect public safety. At least they're not as notorious as the Triads!


----------



## Kalitos

WANCH said:


> Actually those with half a finger are still Yakuza but have commited a grave mistake and instead of having their life taken, they off their ring finger as repentance!
> 
> But Japanese cities are still considered one of the safest in the world and the Yakuza's activities don't affect public safety. At least they're not as notorious as the Triads!


Mhh, the dokumentation about the Yakuza I saw on tv the other day must be wrong than. I just looked at wikipedia and they wrote the same.


----------



## Manila-X

Kalitos said:


> Mhh, the dokumentation about the Yakuza I saw on tv the other day must be wrong than. I just looked at wikipedia and they wrote the same.


There are alot of documentations on the Yakuza, some are right and some are wrong.

But you gotta love their tattoos


----------



## www.Rotterdam.nl

virtual said:


> I have no ideas what you meant by that but screw you.
> 
> 
> here are few images of the now infamous clichy sous bois


I can remember me clichy-sous-blois. I've been there in september last year. It was strange to see all those people hanging out of the windows of those flats. Clichy-sous-bois is a little bit like 'De Bijlmer' in Amsterdam south-east, but different.


----------



## Manila-X

www.Rotterdam.nl said:


> I can remember me clichy-sous-blois. I've been there in september last year. It was strange to see all those people hanging out of the windows of those flats. Clichy-sous-bois is a little bit like 'De Bijlmer' in Amsterdam south-east, but different.


I heard about that area in Amsterdam. But also, there are CBDs sprouting in the area as well.


----------



## Jonesy55

Cloudship said:


> Knowing there are exceptions, in Europe, are the poorer areas closer ot the city center, or more in the suburbs? In the US, with a few exceptions of someof the more revitalized cities, the inner city is the lower class area, with the suburbs being more upper class. Is this the same?


It depends, speaking for the UK, it is often the case that the very centre of the city is expensive and desirable, then there is a ring of poorer areas then another ring of more affluent suburbs.


----------



## Taylorhoge

In the North East they would have to be New London(Housing projects around the Harbor),Hartford(North of Downtown),New York(parts of the Bronx and Bedford Stuyverson)New Jersey(In and around Newark).Thats what I can think of other than Buffalo,Boston,and Philly.


----------



## fergzca

*toronto*

you speak of the all the places that are reported on tv... LOL.. wut about glendower, jamestown and john garland, flemingdon park(GCP, SUK).... go walk down those streets?? yes toronto is a very safe place but all the places u dont hear about are the ones u gotta be scared of... these are the poorest areas of toronto also..


----------



## fergzca

Glendower Circuit is a low income housing community in Toronto's east end located off of Birchmount road just south of Finch ave East in Scarborough, Ontario, Canada. Consisting of rows of townhouses, dimley lit asphalt walkways and a highrise builiding situated in the middle of the complex; this area has a high concentration of single parent and new immigrant homes, with the average house hold income being below the national poverty line. Caribbean, South Asian and some African nations are prominantly represented in Glendower making it a vary diverse neighbourhood. Along with the strong sence of community shared by its residence, Glendower also has a long history of gun violence pertaining to the gang activity within the area; territory claimed by the Glendower Crips since the mid to late 90's.

Jamestown

















watch the video.. We need more by Tha Squad (aka doomstown crips)

Flemingdon Park









for clearer pictures of flemingdon park watch the music video on youtube
JB - Whatcha Need
D-brown, young tony, X, chopz - flemo to parma


----------



## provinciano

The worst district in my city is a slum,the name is "bairro da paz"(peace district),but they don't have any peace,hospital or good education.I don't have any picture now,but you could find in internet.



There is no place other place like that neighbo...(forgot the name [],sorry)


----------



## Shukie

The most well-known 'bad district' in the Netherlands must be Bijlmermeer in Amsterdam. There's a lot of construction and renovation going on right now, so it has cleaned up a lot, but it mostly still has the reputation of being a craphole. 










I think a lot of larger European cities have similar areas.


----------



## flesh_is_weak

the slum areas around and south of Old Downtown (i.e. Pasil, Duljo, and Ermita)


----------



## karim aboussir

casablanca morocco st thomas derb sultan and southeast side / sidi moumen are the worst very gettho dangerous areas 
the west side is beautiful clean and rich 
the east side is industrial kind of gettho but pretty much safe " light " gettho 
south casablanca is poor but also safe '
southwest side polo districk upper middle class very nice


----------



## reinhart87

One of Jakarta's worst slums is located in North Jakarta. This is the other side of Jakarta that most foreigners don't see when they visit Jakarta.









the garbage floating on the water is so thick you can walk on it and not drowned


----------



## Obscene

Worst in Sweden:

*Rosengård*, *Malmö* (home of Zlatan Ibrahimovic)









*Bergsjön, Göteborg*









*Rinkeby, Stockholm*

















Fittja, Stockholm


----------



## Kwame

Everything East of Main Street.


----------



## PedroGabriel

Shukie said:


> The most well-known 'bad district' in the Netherlands must be Bijlmermeer in Amsterdam. There's a lot of construction and renovation going on right now, so it has cleaned up a lot, but it mostly still has the reputation of being a craphole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of larger European cities have similar areas.


it looks a nice place, if the trees would be green...


----------



## diz

Tondo, Manila. Believe it or not.. this is a river.


----------



## MikaGe

Jakarta's & Manila's are so similar!


----------



## Manila-X

Obscene said:


> Worst in Sweden:
> *Rinkeby, Stockholm*


Rinkeby is interesting since this area is mostly composed of immigrants. They developed their own slang called *Rinkeby Swedish*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rinkeby_swedish


----------



## Quall

The Donovan, or "The Dunny". Here are some pics I took while at a friend's house in May:


----------



## kazetuner

one of the worst parts of Buenos Aires, Villa 31:





































and the "funny" thing is that this zone is just a few block away from the CBD and one of the weathiest neighbouhood of the city:


----------



## Küsel

BA has favelas as Sao Paulo  Didn't know it's that bad...

In Zurich it's probably still the Langstrasse area (red light and drug district) although there is an upgrade going on.
http://www.langstrasse.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langstrasse 

Last WE was the Langstrassefest, 200'000 people celebrating in the street (from swiss folk music to samba and african percussion and food from all countries around the world), absolutly great.
http://www.langstrassenfest.ch/

But also:

















A killing scene









Fortunatly these days are quite over:








http://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/internet/pd/stp/brennpunkt/home/mobile_west/drogenszene.html


----------



## Stifler

The worst in my town must be La Luz. I don't remember the last time somebody was stabbed there, but it's not a nice place to walk at night. Not real problem during the day though.


----------



## Svartmetall

Küsel said:


> Fortunatly these days are quite over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/internet/pd/stp/brennpunkt/home/mobile_west/drogenszene.html


Whenever people say that cities are not improving/getting worse or that crime/drugs/youths are bad, just point them to images like this. Needle Park in Zürich, from what I've seen, was a truly shocking place. It's incredible to think of how much the city has changed and how fantastic it looks now in comparison.


----------



## Wuppeltje

PedroGabriel said:


> it looks a nice place, if the trees would be green...


It is indeed a pretty green area. It was the intention to live in a park with roads on a different level. But a lot has been changed since this areal photo. Most old flats are gone now, and it's reputation is getting better step by step. The few flats that are left are renovated. 

In Amsterdam "Slotervaart" has a worse reputation now after some small scale riots. But again it is very relative. Also in this area a lot construction is going on. 










The average household in Slotervaart has to live from 28.700 euro / year. 8,3% is unemployed.


----------



## Brummyboy92

Birmingham in the UK has many bad palces from my point of view, to name a few you Have Neechels, Lozzells, Alum Rock, Bromford, Kitts Green, Stechford, Newtown etc etc, in fact it was only last week a lad got shot and died in NewTown!


----------



## city_thing

I remember when I was in Zurich, I went looking for Needle Park and Langestrasse really wasn't as bad as everyone said. Little did I know that Needle Park was long gone.

There was an article in time about a year ago saying how Oslo has taken over as Europe's new heroin capital, and now there's a Needle Park there. Are there any Norwegian forumers that can provide a bit more info? I tried to get some photos from Google Images but when I typed in 'Oslo Heroin Addicts' pictures of Amy Winehouse came up and nothing else! Surely she's not the _only_ heroin addict on Earth these days....

Svartmetall, did you ever make it to King's Cross when you were in Sydney? I always go there when I'm in town thinking it'll be really trendy with lots of great bars and restaurants. But when I get there I realise it's full of brothels, street walkers and addicts. Gentrification hasn't moved the underbelly out of the suburb just yet evidently, which is sad because some of the houses and apartment buildings are brilliant examples of Edwardian, Victorian and Art Deco. It's also prime real estate, being right on the harbour and only one CityRail stop away from the main financial area










It's also home to Australia's only safe injecting room (maybe some new ones have opened by now, but there was a big controversy when it opened about 8 years ago)


























Dr Fizzwizzle on Flickr.









This Coca Cola sign is quite infamous, it marks the entry to 'The Cross'. The sign's been around for decades now, so it's become synonymous with Sydney's sleazy side.

This fountain used to be famous for being the place that rent boys would meet and pick up clients from. Now they work on Darlinghurst road, or online.










From what I know of the area's history, it was Sydney's first gay district in the 50's (though the area had been acknowledged as being where 'sexual deviants' met since the days of the first colony) - then when the Vietnam war started and US servicemen stated arriving in Sydney on the way to and from the war, a wave of heroin came with them, and the red light trade flared. The area soon flooded with drugs and prostitutes, so the gay scene moved south to Oxford st. King's X is still the centre of sex and drugs in Sydney.


----------



## Svartmetall

city_thing said:


> Svartmetall, did you ever make it to King's Cross when you were in Sydney? I always go there when I'm in town thinking it'll be really trendy with lots of great bars and restaurants. But when I get there I realise it's full of brothels, street walkers and addicts. Gentrification hasn't moved the underbelly out of the suburb just yet evidently, which is sad because some of the houses and apartment buildings are brilliant examples of Edwardian, Victorian and Art Deco. It's also prime real estate, being right on the harbour and only one CityRail stop away from the main financial area


Yes I did, I actually stayed in a hostel in Kings Cross. They marketed themselves as "Potts Point" and it was just on the edge of Macleay Street (The Blue Parrot). 

Kings X isn't the worst area in Sydney by a long way though. You've got the traditional areas such as "The Block" in Redfern (as well as most of Redfern and Waterloo it seems), Macquarie Fields, Bankstown, Punchbowl, Lakemba, Cabramatta (though this has improved a lot), and Blacktown. Those areas really give the impression of deprevation which Kings Cross doesn't give half as much.


----------



## city_thing

We try not to mention The Block here in Australia 

It probably is Australia's only real ghetto.

Cabramatta is OK these days, Lakemba's not too bad, it just gets a bad name from the media highlighting its enormous Muslim community, the same goes for Bankstown. The northern part of Redfern is actually quite trendy now, it's starting to be gentrified. I can't say anything for Waterloo, I've only passed through in a cab on my way to and from Kingsford-Smith Airport.

Redfern >










The Block>










































Compared to other places in the US, Europe etc. -it's nothing. But for Australia's it's a ghetto and a very sensitive issue.


----------



## karim aboussir

by the way tourists are very very safe in casablanca , most victims of homicides in casablanca are drug dealers gang members illegal immigrants killing each other some are domestics robberies arguments among friends last 20 years only 7 tourists were killed


----------



## Kwame

Wuppeltje said:


>


The Netherlands is my Urban Planning paradise....


----------



## doogerz

In Edmonton, the bad areas are spread out throughout the city but in terms of overall decay/urban wasteland, the worse areas are along 118th Avenue (between 97th street & victoria trail). 97th street between Jasper Ave & 111th Avenue (Chinatown District). Fort Rd between the Yellowhead Trail & 137th Avenue (Belvedere). 

The city has tried to improve the streetscape of these areas but they are still hangouts for transients and drug heads

118th Avenue Photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasbridge/2319616523/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/markjms/2319440043/


----------



## Ali_B

The worst parts of Brussels are Molenbeek, the Brussels-south area and the Brussels-north area. In general inner areas are improving by gentrification, although the West/southwest area stays worse. The north area is also improving. The east area is kinda chique...

Some pictures of the ghetto-areas of Brussels, these areas are next to the city-center
Metro-entrancein the Ribaucourt Street in Molenbeek (Brussels-west)









One of the worst area's in Brussels: Cureghem in Brussels-southwest


----------



## JPBrazil

Can anyone post Paris' worst areas?


----------



## Obscene

JPBrazil said:


> Can anyone post Paris' worst areas?


Stains...Seine-Saint-Denis, Paris
Population : 35,000 (?)
Murders last (?) year: 24


----------



## Shukie

I'm thinking any of the banlieues that were involved in the 2005 riots would be a good guess.


----------



## Wuppeltje

Crash2010 said:


> The Netherlands is my Urban Planning paradise....


Well in Amsterdam they made a lot of great urban plans. Many plans were worked out to the highest standard, but not all worked out good. Many people believed in the "Bijlmermeer", which is build totally on the ideas of CIAM and Le Corbusier. But these idea's have flaws. They are eventually changing the whole basic concept there, because it simply doesn't work.


----------



## miamipaintball

this was a housing project in Miami ( liberty city) they tore it down like 2 years ago.












this is a pic from overtown, Miami's poorest neighborhood.










i would post more but cant find any on the net.


----------



## Manila-X

Any pics of Clichy Su Bois where the riot started?


----------



## trainrover

*Your city's worst district(s) / area(s) ? *

This just has to be the daftest question launched around these boards...somet'in' 'bout it smells awfully honky-tonk . . .


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Damn, the worst districts of North America are really scary.


----------



## Ribsduff

Clichy Sous Bois




































































































La Courneuve:


----------



## nano84

i don't know what to say ...
my hometown is baghdad !
so there're alot of "worst" districts !!
i think the worst is Al Thawra district...


----------



## Stifler

At a national level, _Las 3000 Viviendas_ in Seville is considered the worst in Spain.

It's a district of 50,000 inh. (half of them gypsies) where the police doesn't dare to enter.










(Yeah, they have donkeys in the apartments)


----------



## krzysiu_

Orunia Dolna, an old district of Gdańsk (north Poland). In the 80's and 90's one of the most dangerous district in Poland and probably in whole Europe. Some photos of Orunia Dolna can be found on this forum:

http://www.forum.dawnygdansk.pl/viewtopic.php?t=1406


----------



## Azia

*@tifler*



Stifler said:


> At a national level, _Las 3000 Viviendas_ in Seville is considered the worst in Spain.
> 
> It's a district of 50,000 inh. (half of them gypsies) where the police doesn't dare to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah, they have donkeys in the apartments)


where in sevila is this locatedet it looks very horrobile , are the viedos much actually


----------



## Stifler

Azia said:


> where in sevila is this locatedet it looks very horrobile , are the viedos much actually


In the SE part of the city, next to an industrial area. Of course far from the city center, although Betis stadium is pretty close.

Never been there (obviously) but it has to be one of the worst (if not the worst) in Western Europe. Such a pity for a beautiful city like Seville.


----------



## Taller Better

^^I'm absolutely speechless that anyone would consider Regent Park in Toronto to be one of the worst slums in North America. Really, a small amount of travelling would erase that misconception pretty quickly. Regent Park is a poorer inner city neighbourhood, but not even remotely close to being a slum, or even dangerous. People really should travel and see slums and see dangerous neighbourhoods before labelling RP like that.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^Who ever believes that has little touch with how bad places can really be.


----------



## Küsel

Taller said:


> ^^I'm absolutely speechless that anyone would consider Regent Park in Toronto to be one of the worst slums in North America. Really, a small amount of travelling would erase that misconception pretty quickly. Regent Park is a poorer inner city neighbourhood, but not even remotely close to being a slum, or even dangerous. People really should travel and see slums and see dangerous neighbourhoods before labelling RP like that.


word :cheers:


----------



## Berris

*Barcelona*

*La Mina quarter*







































































Althought this place fortunatly is getting better:


----------



## Kwame

Astralis said:


> No, that was Passaic, NJ. Camden is just across Philly and is the worst part of US I've seen so far. BTW I went to many bad parts - Bronx, Brooklyn, Queens, Newark, Oakland, SF (Mission and shit), LA (all bad parts - South Central, Florence, *Crenshaw*, Hyde Park, East LA, Paramount, Vernon, *Carson*, Camden as well and so on)...


I used to live, and still go to school in Carson (CSUDH), and I can tell you it's not bad. It's a middle class suburb, with a minor (compared to adjacent cities) gang problem, and has a low crime rate.

The Crenshaw District isn't bad either. At the moment it's actually slowly becoming gentrified at the moment, mostly by the Black Upper Class that's returning to the city, and ones who can't afford living in Baldwin Hills, Ladera Heights, and other nearby Upper Class areas.

What did you see in those areas that made you put it in the same category as South Central, Hyde Park, Paramount, and Compton?


----------



## Taller Better

Küsel said:


> word :cheers:


I took a little bike tour this past summer through the Moss Park/Regent Park area. Granted it is lower income, but only those who have never seen a slum could think of it in those terms. "Gentrification" is creeping north from King Street, and new condominiums are pushing into the area:



















Some of the old Victorians are getting run down, and some of them are being fixed up and restored, like this old beauty.
























































I think this little stretch is probably the heart of the area, and there is no question it is low income:










These missions work with the poor:










and then that is the end of the low income area. Suddenly it hits up and coming condos and new development:


----------



## miamipaintball

where i live in Miami,which is considered middle class looks worse than rp in Toronto.


----------



## karim aboussir

miamipaintball said:


> where i live in Miami,which is considered middle class looks worse than rp in Toronto.


toronto is a beautiful unique city but the people who live there have no idea what real poverty and gettho is unless they have seen it while traveling


----------



## Taller Better

If I had the money, I would happily buy a house in the neighbourhood. This is pretty typical of the residential streets around Regent Park. It is one of the oldest areas of the city, with lovely old Georgian and Victorian houses.


----------



## Mollywood

Taller said:


> I took a little bike tour this past summer through the Moss Park/Regent Park area. Granted it is lower income, but only those who have never seen a slum could think of it in those terms. "Gentrification" is creeping north from King Street, and new condominiums are pushing into the area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the old Victorians are getting run down, and some of them are being fixed up and restored, like this old beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend bought an 1850 brick Georgian house in this neighbourhood last summer, and has had absolutely no problems whatsoever. Most houses on his street are being reno'd to look amazing.
> I think this little stretch is probably the heart of the area, and there is no question it is low income:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These missions work with the poor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then that is the end of the low income area. Suddenly it hits up and coming condos and new development:


Actually, Sherbourne street from Gerrard to Dundas, is a good looking street with many nice historic homes. I like the look of that area.
Taller, I live in the St. Lawrence area and I walk everywhere, so I'm frequently walking up Jarvis, Church, Sherbourne and Parliament Streets. Many people, even in Toronto (But usually the 905ers) talk about how Sherbourne and Queen or Regent park are so tough and scary, when in actuality, it's just like most other parts of the city, except it has homeless people or poorer people. A lot of people just assume if a person is poor or homeless, well, then they must be dangerous or criminals, when, in fact, many of them are just sad, lonely people, who are down on their luck, have mental illness or addictions. The VAST MAJORITY of them are quite harmless. 
I've walked past Queen & Sherbourne, as well as through Regent Park many, many times, (frequently at night) and I am never afraid or have ever seen anything scary at all. Yep, crime and the occasional shooting do happen but the odds of an innocent bystander getting shot are infinitesimal. It's no more dangerous than anywhere else in Toronto but of course, the 905ers only see what they want to see. (Like crime never happens in the 905?) Tell that to the family of the kid who just got shot last week in the burbs.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

My experience of Toronto since '97 has been that downtown tends to be among the safest areas of the city.

The 50's era burbs like Rexdale and Jane&Finch tend to be the more dangerous.

Even they do not look much like the classic slum that I have seen elsewhere.


----------



## Mollywood

One of the things I like about Toronto is how wealthy and poor neighbourhoods frequently sit side by side. Regent Park, which is Canada's largest government housing project, is just across the street from Cabbagetown, which is a really nice, upscale neighbourhood with 500,000 to million dollar homes. Then you have St. James Town which is just south of Bloor, while Rosedale, one of Canada's most wealthy areas, is just on the north side of Bloor. 

Where else in the world does that happen? I like when a city has a mix of rich and poor, all over the city, as opposed to having all the poor areas on one side of the city and all the middle class to wealthy neighbourhoods, way on the other side, so everything is completely polarized and segrigated. I don't think that works well for a city. It just leaves huge sections of cities to deteriorate and become slums. I think this is one of the things that makes Toronto different than many other cities.


----------



## techniques1200s

Mollywood said:


> One of the things I like about Toronto is how wealthy and poor neighbourhoods frequently sit side by side. Regent Park, which is Canada's largest government housing project, is just across the street from Cabbagetown, which is a really nice, upscale neighbourhood with 500,000 to million dollar homes. Then you have St. James Town which is just south of Bloor, while Rosedale, one of Canada's most wealthy areas, is just on the north side of Bloor.
> 
> Where else in the world does that happen? I like when a city has a mix of rich and poor, all over the city, as opposed to having all the poor areas on one side of the city and all the middle class to wealthy neighbourhoods, way on the other side, so everything is completely polarized and segrigated. I don't think that works well for a city. It just leaves huge sections of cities to deteriorate and become slums. I think this is one of the things that makes Toronto different than many other cities.


It happens in many places. It happens in San Francisco probably more distinctly than many other US cities...although unfortunately, poor neighborhoods in SF are almost invariably violent ones. 

Here's a good example:

The Tenderloin, a 7 "square" block triangle, in the heart of Downtown SF. You have an area that has tons of working poor people and immigrants, as well as tons of homeless people, crazy street people, drug dealers, gangs, addicts, prostitutes, etc. It's had 22 murders in the past 2 years alone, and you go literally just 1 to 2 blocks past the border in any direction, and you're either:

a: In Union square, one of the most expensive shopping districts in North America
b: In Nob Hill, one of the most affluent neighborhoods in North America
c. In civic center right in front of city hall.

Also, the last pictures I posted a couple pages back are of projects that are literally just...I dunno, 5 blocks from Pacific Heights, yet another of the most affluent areas in North America. You go from a run down, violent housing project to $50,000,000 "castles" with views of the Golden Gate Bridge and the Bay, in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Taller Better

I wandered into the wrong area in San Francisco's downtown once, and it scared the beejeebers out of me. I was definitely not where I should have been, and taxis had no intention of stopping to pick me up.


----------



## Mollywood

Taller said:


> I wandered into the wrong area in San Francisco's downtown once, and it scared the beejeebers out of me. I was definitely not where I should have been, and taxis had no intention of stopping to pick me up.


I made that mistake in South Chicago. I wanted to see what it was like at the end of the line. (on the subway) When we got off the subway, my boyfriend was scared shit-less. (We stood out like a sore thumb and literally, every ones eyes were on us. They must have thought we were crazy tourists. lol) I don't scare easily but after being warned twice, by nice, older, black women, to leave immediately, we took their advice. Then, waiting for the subway, I got threatened by some tough-looking guy, on the platform, and I handed over a few dollars. I wasn't so brave then. lol I may be somewhat adventurous but I'm not CRAZY! lol 
There seems to be this attitude, you stay on your side of town and I'll stay on my side of town.


----------



## [email protected]

Seeing these Toronto photos, one can hardly call it the worts ghetto in NA (for me, slum in not the word here).

For Paris, cités are overmediatized(?), sure they are the most dangerous districts in the city, but the flats are often well kept. Anyway, some illegal caravan settlements, rundown houses or old buildings offer much less comfort to their inhabitants. Here are shots of a district near of my home, it's officially a departmental park, less than 10 kilometers from notre-Dame. The districts looks grittier in the end of winter because of the brown grass. I couldn't take pics of the shanties themselves as there were some people hanging out.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Probably the worst area in Tallinn is Kopli:

















































And a few pictures by *Jarmo K*. I hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## Obscene

Hammarkullen, Angered, Gothenburg, Sweden...


----------



## miamipaintball

ever been to downtown miami? its the same way, nice big condo buildings and houses, go 1 or 2 blocks and you are in the ghetto, run down houses shootings etc.





techniques1200s said:


> It happens in many places. It happens in San Francisco probably more distinctly than many other US cities...although unfortunately, poor neighborhoods in SF are almost invariably violent ones.
> 
> Here's a good example:
> 
> The Tenderloin, a 7 "square" block triangle, in the heart of Downtown SF. You have an area that has tons of working poor people and immigrants, as well as tons of homeless people, crazy street people, drug dealers, gangs, addicts, prostitutes, etc. It's had 22 murders in the past 2 years alone, and you go literally just 1 to 2 blocks past the border in any direction, and you're either:
> 
> a: In Union square, one of the most expensive shopping districts in North America
> b: In Nob Hill, one of the most affluent neighborhoods in North America
> c. In civic center right in front of city hall.
> 
> Also, the last pictures I posted a couple pages back are of projects that are literally just...I dunno, 5 blocks from Pacific Heights, yet another of the most affluent areas in North America. You go from a run down, violent housing project to $50,000,000 "castles" with views of the Golden Gate Bridge and the Bay, in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Obscene

Rosengård, Malmo, Sweden (the part called Herrgården is known as the poorest neighborhood in all of Sweden and probably the whole scandinavia... it was built for about 2000 people originally but now theres 5000 people living there... mostly consisting of immigrants living with their relatives..)


----------



## Scarborough Rep

*Response to Taller, Better*

Taller, Better I admire that you attempt to dispel the notion that Regent Park is a blighted slum (although I think you left some more controversial pics out). Calling any neighbourhood where people live a "slum" removes their humanity and labels their community. But I think your pictures totally misrepresent what it is like to live in a low-income community. I suggest you leave downtown once in a while and travel to the west end, go up Jane all the way to Steeles. Explore the mazes of public housing running away from the major roads, segregated from the rest of the city. I don't like when people give Toronto a bad name, but what you (and Mollywood) are doing is glossing over some very important challenges that many people face in Toronto, by posting some nice pretty-looking pictures of rich neighbourhoods. I myself live near the University of Toronto at Scarborough, considered a pretty quiet neighbourhood. There have been 3 homicides (2 at Mornelle Court), and two high-speed chases resulting in the police shooting 2 people to death, including a 16 year old kid, in the past 3 years. I have family who live near Jane and Finch, and one year there was a shooting right next door to my uncle. This occurred as my grandmother was lying on his couch recovering from her latest cancer treatment, inches from a window. Over the years the rapes, shootings/homicides have increased around his neighbourhood to the point that we do not go out at night anymore. What we are seeing Mollywood, is exactly a segregation between the rich and the poor in Toronto. The poverty, isolation, and crime (some areas) the outlying suburbs of Etobicoke, Scarborough, and North York experience is no different, real, or less relevant than crime occurring in Chicago or Miami. 
Here's a realistic post on the situation that Toronto Community Housing faces, and some insight from a resident regarding a deadly fire:

http://watch.ctv.ca/news/w-five/canadas-worst-landlord/#clip48975

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvHyL-fHmE

S-R


----------



## sky-eye

@Taller Better
The first pic of Brussel is the suburb Molenbeek. I is not a worst district because of the architecture (that houses are beautifull) but because of criminality and social problems. Some parts of Molenbeek or Anderlecht (i'm not from Brussel so wich of the 2 suburbs it is i don't know) are ugly, with social housing towers of +/- 30 floors. Last year i was in Brussel (pictures below) and near the city center, next to the palace of justice/ court room (is that an Englisch word?) i saw this ugly social housing blocks in the quarter the Marollen (this area has many beautifull buildings but some are very ugly. The second picture is Molenbeek/ Anderlecht from the distance.


BRUSSEL

1. Brussel/ a few ugly housing blocks in teh Marollen 





2. This is also the Marollen! very good ambiance and nice buildings.





3. Towers of Molenbeek/ Anderlecht, a suburb of Brussel with a bad reputation. Anderlecht is in Belgium also famous because of the footbal club.


----------



## miamipaintball

omg, i live near a busy street, 8th street in Miami, and i hear police all the time, even had a few chases, and my neighbor was shot and killed a few blocks down, its a middle class neighborhood and i dont let crime keep me from going out.






Scarborough Rep said:


> Taller, Better I admire that you attempt to dispel the notion that Regent Park is a blighted slum (although I think you left some more controversial pics out). Calling any neighbourhood where people live a "slum" removes their humanity and labels their community. But I think your pictures totally misrepresent what it is like to live in a low-income community. I suggest you leave downtown once in a while and travel to the west end, go up Jane all the way to Steeles. Explore the mazes of public housing running away from the major roads, segregated from the rest of the city. I don't like when people give Toronto a bad name, but what you (and Mollywood) are doing is glossing over some very important challenges that many people face in Toronto, by posting some nice pretty-looking pictures of rich neighbourhoods. I myself live near the University of Toronto at Scarborough, considered a pretty quiet neighbourhood. There have been 3 homicides (2 at Mornelle Court), and two high-speed chases resulting in the police shooting 2 people to death, including a 16 year old kid, in the past 3 years. I have family who live near Jane and Finch, and one year there was a shooting right next door to my uncle. This occurred as my grandmother was lying on his couch recovering from her latest cancer treatment, inches from a window. Over the years the rapes, shootings/homicides have increased around his neighbourhood to the point that we do not go out at night anymore. What we are seeing Mollywood, is exactly a segregation between the rich and the poor in Toronto. The poverty, isolation, and crime (some areas) the outlying suburbs of Etobicoke, Scarborough, and North York experience is no different, real, or less relevant than crime occurring in Chicago or Miami.
> Here's a realistic post on the situation that Toronto Community Housing faces, and some insight from a resident regarding a deadly fire:
> 
> http://watch.ctv.ca/news/w-five/canadas-worst-landlord/#clip48975
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvHyL-fHmE
> 
> S-R


----------



## Astralis

Regarding the other thread about European capitals with nasty suburbs... I can't really see the reason why it was closed but we can continue previous discussions from that thread in here. :cheers:


----------



## Astralis

sky-eye said:


> BRUSSEL
> 
> 1. Brussel/ a few ugly housing blocks in teh Marollen


Where is this neighbourhood actually? Can't find it on GE...


----------



## Ribsduff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3OtC93Tnoc


----------



## Scarborough Rep

*To Miami*

Oh I dont let crime keep me indoors in my neighbourhood, it belongs to me and I know people here. I just think twice before going out when I visit family in other parts, because its not uncommon for robberies and other stuff to happen to you even if you know people in their community. The robbery rate for the Jane/Finch area is 500% higher than the national average (which is comparable to the US average).


----------



## Taller Better

Scarborough Rep said:


> Taller, Better I admire that you attempt to dispel the notion that Regent Park is a blighted slum (although I think you left some more controversial pics out). Calling any neighbourhood where people live a "slum" removes their humanity and labels their community. But I think your pictures totally misrepresent what it is like to live in a low-income community. I suggest you leave downtown once in a while and travel to the west end, go up Jane all the way to Steeles. Explore the mazes of public housing running away from the major roads, segregated from the rest of the city. I don't like when people give Toronto a bad name, but what you (and Mollywood) are doing is glossing over some very important challenges that many people face in Toronto, by posting some nice pretty-looking pictures of rich neighbourhoods. I myself live near the University of Toronto at Scarborough, considered a pretty quiet neighbourhood. There have been 3 homicides (2 at Mornelle Court), and two high-speed chases resulting in the police shooting 2 people to death, including a 16 year old kid, in the past 3 years. I have family who live near Jane and Finch, and one year there was a shooting right next door to my uncle. This occurred as my grandmother was lying on his couch recovering from her latest cancer treatment, inches from a window. Over the years the rapes, shootings/homicides have increased around his neighbourhood to the point that we do not go out at night anymore. What we are seeing Mollywood, is exactly a segregation between the rich and the poor in Toronto. The poverty, isolation, and crime (some areas) the outlying suburbs of Etobicoke, Scarborough, and North York experience is no different, real, or less relevant than crime occurring in Chicago or Miami.
> Here's a realistic post on the situation that Toronto Community Housing faces, and some insight from a resident regarding a deadly fire:
> 
> http://watch.ctv.ca/news/w-five/canadas-worst-landlord/#clip48975
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvHyL-fHmE
> 
> S-R


_
"I suggest you leave downtown once in a while and travel to the west end, go up Jane all the way to Steeles."_

You seem not to have read very closely what I responded to. The statement I responded to was whether* Regent Park* was one of the worst slums in North America. I contend it is *not*, and posted the pictures I have of that neighbourhood. I did not withold any "controversial" ones, do any photoshopping, or any other camera "tricks". If you feel you have better pictures showing Regent Park then by all means post them. That, I think, would be more constructive than slyly insinuating I am hiding something, and then posting YouTube videos about Jane and Finch which is miles and miles away from Regent Park. I live downtown and am frequently in Regent Park. I have no idea how familiar_ you_ are with Regent Park.

_" but what you (and Mollywood) are doing is glossing over some very important challenges that many people face in Toronto, by posting some nice pretty-looking pictures of rich neighbourhoods"_

Uhmm...* "rich neighbourhoods"*? The pictures I posted were from Regent Park and Moss Park. Do you even know where these areas are? This is the first time I have ever heard anyone refer to them as "rich neighbourhoods". 
In my international travels I have seen slums. Real slums. I have never seen slums in Toronto, but then I distinguish in my mind between_ "low income neighbourhoods"_ and _"slums"_. Who said low income neighbourhoods do not exist in Toronto? Who said there was no crime?


----------



## Scarborough Rep

*Taller, better*

What I was referring to was the pictures of so-called "revitalization" that you have took. You specifically left out public housing except for maybe a photograph. Yes I know exactly where Moss Park and Regent Park are, and I also know that there is a wave of gentrification sweeping the general area as well. What I was presenting was an alternative viewpoint, because far too often people think that public housing in Toronto is composed of beautiful condos and the like. When in reality it is much different. Because of this perception it is very difficult to change people's perception of the poor as lazy and stupid, and thus confront the issue facing public housing in Toronto, which is dire. I too have been to different countries, and still some areas in Toronto are comparable with poor areas in the states (minus a few extreme cases in Detroit or Baltimore). People tend to think of these issues in incredible extremes, which covers over the fact that Toronto faces serious issues regarding this matter. By just saying "this is a slum," "this is not a slum" we just make value judgments (which most of us are guilty of at various times), and don't confront issues. Oh and I stick behind the last sentence of my previous post to you.


----------



## Taller Better

I share your concern about the plight of the poor, and I understand your frustration about the very real problems of public housing, but I am afraid I am very opposed to the whole concept of "Public Housing". I would like to see it swept away, and the government get out of the business of being landlords. I would MUCH rather see a subsidization programme whereby the poor are given a portion of their rent to make it affordable.. thus they could live where ever they want and not have to go through the awful stigmatisation of living in Public Housing. This only ghettoizes poverty and makes the problems worse. 

If you have photos to post of your own, please do; I do not know Scarborough well, so perhaps you can do so for the areas you know. I took the time to go out, photograph Moss Park and Regent Park and posted them. I am happy people are taking pride in their houses, painting them, clearing junk out of the front yards and planting flowers. I imagine some of them would be surprised to find out they have been labelled "rich" for doing so. Those photos of the flowers are across the intersection from a housing project on Shuter- not really the type of neighbourhood I would call "rich", and that street is not really unusual for the neighbourhood. People are regaining some pride for what was once a proud working class neighbourhood.

I am afraid we have _extremely_ different travel experiences, if you have found the poor areas of Toronto to be the same as those of American cities. Rather than have this thread turn into a City vs City thing as to whose city is poorer, I will just leave it there.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^Ditto.

In all cities, the poor should not be segregated as happens in developments that cater strictly to low income people.

Some cities are taking the approach of making new developments have several percent of their units geared to low income people as to achieve this more uniformly across urban areas.

When poor people are ghettoized, a few bad apples can cause their piers to behave less favourably just by their presence which in larger poor communities can be the tipping point for crime epidemics.


----------



## Taller Better

One of the reasons much of the inner-city blight south of the border was avoided in Toronto was thanks to some top notch City Planners back in the 60's and 70's, like John Sewell, David Crombie, and to some extent resident Jane Jacobs. Toronto in the 50's was headed down the same path as the typical North American city, with the core hollowing out in flight to the suburbs. Areas that are now vibrant like Yorkville, Cabbagetown, The Annex, etc.. were slowly beginning a slide into rooming houses, and worse. Excellent, far sighted city planning halted the trend, and kept downtown attractive to live in. The reason their has been so much revitalization downtown, and the reason why it is difficult to get photos of true abject poverty is because downtown remains a highly desirable place to live. A healthy downtown population leads to safer sidewalks and better upkeep for the areas. There still are areas downtown that are poorer, but we have much to be grateful to for city planners a generation ago. I actually live downtown and this is the way I have seen it since moving here in 1985.


----------



## Scarborough Rep

I'm glad this will not devolve into a "city vs. city" debate, very pointless. I just wanted to point out that the money which is obviously being pumped into Moss Park/Regent Park areas is nowhere to be seen around other poor neighbourhoods in the city (ie on the periphery). It is fabulous that Toronto avoided the general trend with urban planning, which is leading to revitalization downtown (NYC the same thing). The fact is that areas in Scarborough, Etobicoke etc., are not marketable as "trendy" or "edgy." Many neighbourhoods are struggling with systemic isolation, economic and social isolation (although I would also argue that racial segregation is increasingly a problem as well), not to mention they are often far from the subway grid, or jobs. I have noticed big businesses and banks pulling out of poorer neighbourhoods in the suburbs, and these are usually replaced with small mom-pop, neigbourhood-specific businesses. Not to mention even gas stations have been pulling out leaving behind empty lots. This is common from Scarborough to the West End in many neighbourhoods. I would love to see more economic investment but it is also a double-edged sword. The problem I have with "revitalization" projects like the one going on in Regent Park is that it will eventually make it impossible for the economically-disadvantaged to live around there. As property values go up it makes it increasingly unaffordable to live for those who can barely manage (same thing is happening in Harlem). With the current crisis in public housing (300 million just to bring many buildings up to par with the standards!), where will these people go? I think your plans for giving the poor a portion of rent so that they can live wherever is sadly a little unrealistic. In my opinion this city displays a lot of what I call "Downtownism." Many (not all) people who are most likely to make decisions usually make them in the interests of the downtown core, where most of the money is concentrated, and where there (until recently I guess) is an incredible amount of investment going on. Unfortunately, arguments for revitalization are often made from a position of strength, without the consideration of the social or economic needs of those who are at a disadvantage. By the way, I appreciate that you did take the time to go out and photograph, I've looked on the other Toronto threads and some of them are really amazing. I would love to go out and photograph too, I just need a better camera, hehe, I don't think the little HP i bought 4 yrs ago would survive a full day of taking pics.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ it is the content that matters, not the quality of the photos. We rarely get photos from parts of Scarborough in our Toronto threads... Jaye101 posted some amazing ones, but we could really use some more. The farthest I can journey into Scarborough is only to the end of the subway line, and how far my bike will take me!


----------



## weava

Kansas City's East Side, some pics I took this week. I've notived much more graffitti in the Hispanic areas but the blacks do most of the murdering.


----------



## sky-eye

@Astralis
I looked at Google maps, the street at my picture is : Rue des Minimes


----------



## luv2bebrown

WANCH said:


> The area became a haven for crooks, triads, heroin and opium addicts and *unlicensed dentists.*


WOAH! i mean crooks, triads, and drug addicts I can handle. but unlicensed dentists!? im definitely staying away from that area.


----------



## Manila-X

luv2bebrown said:


> WOAH! i mean crooks, triads, and drug addicts I can handle. but unlicensed dentists!? im definitely staying away from that area.


You would believe that even with the presence of these elements in the KWC, the crime rate inside is *low* prior to its demolition.

Unlicensed Dentists? They are best avoided.


----------



## manel5

that photos are nothing compared with "Cova da Moura" in Lisbon...total AFRICA


----------



## Jaeger

wjfox said:


> Without doubt it would have to be Hackney, North London. Statistically, the level of gun crime is worse than Soweto in South Africa!


I don't think Hackney is as bad as you are painting, it's had 10 homocides in the last 12 months and 110 gun enabled crimes. The borough has a population of around 210,000 and does have areas of deprivation and poverty, but it's hardly comparable with many parts of the third world or even the US. I suspect this is yet another scare story courtesy of the British Media.

http://www.met.police.uk/crimefigures/datatable.php?borough=gd&period=year

London as a whole had only 153 homocides over the last 12 months.

More than 19,000 people were murdered in South Africa in 2006/7, according to statistics released by Pretoria.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2007/jul/04/southafrica.davidberesford


----------



## lak

In Madrid the worst districts are basically in the south area, specially Carabanchel and puente de Vallecas..


----------



## Iluminat

pics?


----------



## lak

But my real hometown even now im living in Madrid is Caracas Venezuela, slums there are worse..

http://www.larevuedesressources.org/IMG/jpg/Barrios_Caracas.jpg
http://diariosdemadrid.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/caracas_008.jpg
http://disidente.franticblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/barrio.jpg
http://lh3.google.com/spotdamnout/R_vKqDibvPI/AAAAAAAAAJY/HQ4MfdpEjXo/76xCaracas_Barrios_01[3].jpg
http://www.worldviewcities.org/caracas/images/barrio_3.jpg


----------



## lak

I tried to put the pics directly but it doesnt acept to copy the images directly, what can i do?..


----------



## Taller Better

You must download your photos to a site like www.photobucket.com. That will give a code for posting in forums, which you cut and paste into your entries here! pm me if you have difficulty figuring it out.


----------



## lak




----------



## lak

Yes, those are the Caracas Slums..


----------



## lak

And this San Cristobal de Los Reyes in South Madrid


----------



## dtoronto

*Toronto* doesn't have any slums or "very high crime" areas when comparing to other cities, but from news reports and reputations, I would say these are among the worst. In a visual sense, they don't look that bad, most look like 1960s style townhomes and apartment buildings, and most are based on neighbourhoods surrounded by Public Housing. The letters on the map below correspond to the neighbourhoods and images following the map.










*A. Rexdale*









*B. Jane and Finch Area*
Something to note is that the actual intersection of Jane and Finch isnt that bad, its the scattered public and low income housing that stretch from Lawrence Ave almost up to Steeles Ave, along Jane Street. 









*C. Flemington Park*
Also known as Lawrence Heights, is the second largest public housing complex in the City.









*D. Alexandra Park*
A large public housing complex west of China Town. 









*E. Sherbourne and Dundas*
A neighbourhood in transition, but still an area with the largest concentrations of visible drug activity. 









*F. St. James Town*
The poorest and densest part of the City. It was a yuppy development, but deteriorated. Two things to note is that east of St. James Town is Cabbagetown, a very wealthy neighbourhood and directly north of St. James Town is Rosedale, which is one of (if not) the wealthiest neighbourhoods in Canada. If you stand at the corner of Sherbourne and Bloor and look north, you are looking at multi million dollar mansions...and if you look south, its impoverished low-income high rise apartments.









*G. Moss Park Apartments*
Some of the last high-rise public housing complexes in the City. 









*H. Regent Park*
One of the oldest and largest public housing complexes in the City. It housed 10,000 people at its peak, but is in the process of being demolished. One thing to note is that this complex is directly south of Cabbagetown, one of the City's wealthiest neighbourhoods, which is divided by Gerrard Street. 

















*I. Flemingdon Park*
Not to be confused with "Flemington" Park, similar to St. James Town, it was developed for yuppies, but deteriorated and is now a concentration of low income buildings. 









*J. Cataraqui*
Similar to public housing developments in Rexdale and around Jane and Finch, Scarborough (the eastern part of Toronto) has several scattered throughout. Two of the several Public Housing developments that have reputations is this one, and the following.









*K. Galloway*


----------



## monkeyronin

Income map of Toronto










Some more lower-income neighbourhoods not mentioned in the previous post: 

Parkdale









Crescent Town









Thorncliffe









Malvern









Don Mills









Bathurst & Steeles


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

/\ It's kinda like Western Europe where the less fortunate are placed in commie districts.


----------



## dtoronto

Monkeyronin, I find *Parkdale* to be like the Dundas and Sherbourne area, an area in transition, kind of like the druggy spot west of downtown, but similar to the east part of downtown, the older homes are being renovated and bought by whoever can afford to live downtown, so a big mix of poor renters and wealthy owners. 
http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/4720/parkdale3jk0.jpg

*Crescent Town*...similar to Cataraqui and Galloway, one of the several scattered public housing sites in Scarborough. 
http://img387.imageshack.us/img387/6532/crescenttownmz8.jpg

*Thorncliffe*...just west of, and pretty much an extension of Flemingdon, and based on the same "Le Corbusier, Towers in the Park design", one of several in the city that failed. 
http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/5761/thorncliffe2tl9.jpg

*Malvern* I find interesting. It has (or used to have) a high crime area, (big crackdown on the gangs in that area a few years ago) but it also a very modern and nice looking part of Scarborough. Driving through that area, you'd think you were in a nice suburb. 
http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/3685/malvernza0.png

Two areas I am hesitant on calling a high crime area are where you referred to as *Don Mills*, that image, just northwest of Fairview mall. Many of those buildings are low income immigrants, but you barely hear of anything going on there. That stretch of high rises, nicknamed the "don valley skyline", are the "towers in the park design", and pretty much stretch from Finch to York Mills along Don Mills, which range from very wealthy at finch, to lower class in some buildings around Fairview, but for the most part, most are well kept. 
http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/8828/donmillsuh5.png

The second area, is *Bathurst and Steeles*, which is surrounded by a wealthy Jewish area, with many Russian and former soviet nationalities moving in. Many of the older high rise buildings are occupied by filipino nanny's and retired Bubbes and Zaydes. I Wouldnt call that a high crime area at all. 
http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/3905/bathurststeelesvo3.png

Interesting that so many of the "Towers in the Park" design failed throughout the City, and the City seems to be creating new ones, (eg, around the skydome) but with the "resort" style theme...wonder what they will be like in 30 years. The only design of the "Towers in the Park" in the city that kept its middle class population, that I can think of, are around the Yonge and Eglinton and Yonge and Davisville area. But the City has a Site Plan design process of "Tall Buildings", essentially to make them look "good", rather than creating these massive dull looking rectangular things that all look the same.


----------



## HirakataShi

I never understood why Galloway or Flemingdon Park were considered dangerous. I've never ever had problems in those areas when I lived in Toronto, nor did I ever feel my life was in danger hanging around in those areas. The Japanese Canadian Cultural Centre used to be in the vicinity of the Flemingdon Park area until it moved 6 or so years ago. No problems from the locals in the neighbourhood. Maybe the crime rate is higher than say Forest Hill or King St. West, but those neighbourhoods aren't American-style ghettoes (except Jane and Finch) or festering banlieues.


----------



## Jaeger

Teesside (Northern England) in particular the Southbank, St Hilda's and Grove Hill Areas of Middlesbrough.

The crime rate in Middlesbrough is nearly twice the UK average and was 4th highest in England in 2007.

It's not my city, but it's so bad it deserves a special mention. :lol:


It's even Award Winning :lol: 



> Middlesbrough named worst place to live
> 
> Sunday, October 14, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middlesbrough has come top of a poll of worst places to live in the UK.
> 
> The city has been given the undesirable title thanks to high crime levels, severe drug and health problems, and poor education results.
> 
> Researchers have ranked the best and worst UK places for the Channel 4 show Location, Location, Location.

















































































































Don't Feed the Natives, who are known as Smoggies.
































































I know Middlesbrough is shit love, but there's no need to self harm.
















































Still there's always the areas lovely beaches.

*'Come to Teesside, it's so Bracing'*























































Sadly the nearby nuclear power station at Seal Sands is closed due to safety issues, but it still glows in the dark at night. :lol: The good news being that the Government plan to build an even bigger nuclear power station here in the future.































































































































Enjoy a round of Golf at Teessides many world class courses. :lol:




























*Remember, Visit Tees Valley - It's Happening* :lol:


----------



## monkeyronin

dtoronto said:


> Two areas I am hesitant on calling a high crime area are where you referred to as *Don Mills*...*Bathurst and Steeles*


They aren't high-crime areas, they're lower-income areas, as I mentioned.


----------



## Taller Better

I am a bit surprised at the number of people who assume lower income areas are always high crime areas.


----------



## dtoronto

*Monkeyronin*, true you did say that, guess I'm assuming this thread was based on high-crime areas, using "worst" in its connotative form, but then again "worst" could also mean nasty or dull looking areas depending on how you take it. 

*HirakataShi*, having random problems in any part of the city would be very rare. I grew up in this city and have been to all parts of the city at all times of the day, and I've never had a problem. But Flemingdon and Galloway have several problem buildings, but realistically, if you dont go looking for problems, you wont find them, but if you do, you will. But also regarding the Japanese Canadian Cultural Centre, thats on Wynford, divided by the Don Valley Parkway and Eglinton, which may as well be the other side of the city when comparing neighbourhoods, as you have the small pocket of wealth there, and there are many wealthy condos in that area. 

An aspect I find interesting about Toronto is how neighbourhoods vastly change from street to street, not necessarily based on neighbourhoods. The Wynford area and Flemindon area is a good example in the city, as its only a street or highway that divides wealth from poverty. Thats what is different about this city and cities that generally have very high crime rates. Anyone can go into any neighbourhood at any time of the day, and it would be very rare for a problem to happen. Its not the neighbourhoods, its certain parts of the neighbourhood, more specifically, public housing complexes. You can drive around them, but several of them I wouldn't recommend walking into at 2am. 

And obviously there is a large contrast between Flemindon and Forest Hill, and there is no section of the City that can be compared to american type ghettos, not even the Jane and Finch area. American ghettos exist for an historical reason. There is no comparison. 2 hours away you can see a real ghetto in Buffalo, or see one of the worst 3 hours down the 401 in Detroit. There is no neighbourhood in Canada that can compare to those areas, and for the most part in this city its insecure lazy kids that have watched to many hours of american media, which displays an identity that they know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## youo

wjfox said:


> Without doubt it would have to be Hackney, North London. Statistically, the level of gun crime is worse than Soweto in South Africa!


hackney is east london:lol:


----------



## Jaeger

Jaeger said:


> I don't think Hackney is as bad as you are painting, it's had 10 homocides in the last 12 months and 110 gun enabled crimes. The borough has a population of around 210,000 and does have areas of deprivation and poverty, but it's hardly comparable with many parts of the third world or even the US. I suspect this is yet another scare story courtesy of the British Media.
> 
> http://www.met.police.uk/crimefigures/datatable.php?borough=gd&period=year
> 
> London as a whole had only 153 homocides over the last 12 months.
> 
> More than 19,000 people were murdered in South Africa in 2006/7, according to statistics released by Pretoria.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2007/jul/04/southafrica.davidberesford






.........


----------



## SE9

youo said:


> hackney is east london:lol:


I wouldn't say Hackney is _the_ worst.
It is one of... especially areas like Holly Street.


----------



## SE9

Some of Southeast London's worst areas...

As has been remarked before, they tend to be the housing projects... but here, they sprawl for blocks:


*South Thamesmead*
Used in various film sets for its 'rough' look.











*Ferrier Estate* in Kidbrooke.
One of the most notorious locales in the area. Also used in film sets for its 'rough' look.











*North Peckham*
This area dosen't look as bad as some others. However, its one of the most notorious places in London and a hub for gang and criminal activity.
Efforts have been made to regenerate the area (visible at the top of the picture), but its still a crime hotspot:











*Woolwich*
The Woolwich area served an important function for the military, employing thousands at the barracks. As they shut down, they left thousands jobless. The north of Woolwich, near the River Thames, is lined with housing estates (projects) like the ones below. It is in the top 5% most deprived wards (local areas) in the United Kingdom:


----------



## Obscene

A couple of pictures from Stockholms two poorest areas. Rinkeby and Tensta.
The two areas are next to each other..

And oh.. all of the area dont look like this, there are some good looking parts too  *The majority of the area dont look like this:*


----------



## beta29

Berlin Neukölln:

Inhabitants: 308.000
Area: 44,9 km²
Population density: 6860
Foreigner: 66.069
Without work: 22,4 %

Some schools here have private securityhno:


















































































































Berlin Marzahn:





















Berlin Kreuzberg

Inhabitants: 269.294
Area: 20,2 km²
Population density: 13.358
Foreigner: 23.2 % (58.425)
Without work: 17 %(22.824)

Some schools in this district are only teaching turks, arabs.... No germans on this schools anymore....hno:


----------



## Svartmetall

Neuköln and Kreuzberg aren't that bad at all! I actually quite like areas of Neuköln as it has become gentrified in places and parts of Kreuzberg are definitely gentrified. Aesthetically though, Marzahn isn't the most pretty, but at least it's fairly orderly compared to certain areas I've seen. Showing a bit of rubbish across the street hardly makes the area bad (that happens here all the time when the wind whips up and I live in an affluent area of Auckland) - compare those areas you showed to Middlesbrough (insert a theatrical shudder here)!

I'd have said that Lichtenberg and Hohenschönhausen are definitely worse than Neuköln and Kreuzberg by a country mile, lots of deserted areas there.


----------



## beta29

I agree Kreuzberg has changed a lot...some parts are really getting more and more like for example Prenzlauer Berg....but Neukölln?? No way...the southern part where I live now is quite peaceful, clean....etc.

But the northern part is a shithole, this is where I visited my school...and yes, I really learned for life there.

I´ve also lived in Lichtenberg and yes it´s quite rundown in some parts but I´ve never felt unsafe, so I do in the northern part of Neukölln...

Don´t know about Hohenschönhausen, I only visited it a few times

And the pics about the rubbish are the only pics I could find, of course it is not the only thing which makes an area bad...


----------



## thc_stoned

MALMÖ SWEDEN

district rosengård

ftp **** the police


----------



## thc_stoned




----------



## thc_stoned




----------



## thc_stoned

some movies from rosengård 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWdKTnOk7LM&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnyyTTC5zTM&feature=related


----------



## joce23

*Peninsula (Old Constanta)*






However, I hope URBAMECO (an european programme of urban development) will soon change the old area of the city.


----------



## [email protected]

In the city where I live, Guadalajara, Mexico, there's an avenue called "Independencia" ("Independence Av.") that divides the city in two completley different parts. The eastern, very very poor, the western, middle and upper class, financial & residencial area, etc. I'll try to get some pics and post them later.


----------



## Bernini

Taller said:


> I am a bit surprised at the number of people who assume lower income areas are always high crime areas.


I dont know where you live but in south america pretty much lower income areas become high crime areas, well, sometimes this lower income areas are housing areas without planning that usually surround better areas (hight income if u want to call it that way), and it end up ruinung the all place by become quite dangerous


----------



## Bernini

Petare
considered one of the most dangerous areas in latin america, its a huge mass of unplanned housing over the mountains in Caracas - Venezuela



















you can see the background of the pic this mass of houses at night





































These buildings are part of a housing plan called 23 enero which was a great idea at the moment but never worked due social reasons, it has became a not so pleaseant place to hang out .










West side of Caracas....its amazing how all the houses take over the mountains










this favela is located in one of the nicest places in Caracas called Altamira - Bello Campo (East side) but it still has some favelas that are quite hidden among those high buildings, some people say that it hwas to be the nicest favela in CCS :lol: , ive been told that crime rate is not that high tho


----------



## Taller Better

Bernini said:


> I dont know where you live but in south america pretty much lower income areas become high crime areas, well, sometimes this lower income areas are housing areas without planning that usually surround better areas (hight income if u want to call it that way), and it end up ruinung the all place by become quite dangerous


I live in Toronto, Canada, which was the city that the reference was made about. I was not referring to every city in the world, and a low income neighbourhood in Toronto is probably quite different than a other places. Here a neighbourhood is not automatically dangerous because the income level is lower. There can be a connection, but not always.


----------



## 1ajs

winnipegs north end would be considerd the worst though its improved alot over the last 5 yrs









selkirk ave









main st









one of the parts thats improoved


----------



## Bernini

Taller said:


> I live in Toronto, Canada, which was the city that the reference was made about. I was not referring to every city in the world, and a low income neighbourhood in Toronto is probably quite different than a other places. Here a neighbourhood is not automatically dangerous because the income level is lower. There can be a connection, but not always.


indeed, the can be a connection but definitaly peples behavior, cultural reasons and other factor would make the difference


----------



## the spliff fairy

SE9 said:


> Some of Southeast London's worst areas...
> 
> As has been remarked before, they tend to be the housing projects... but here, they sprawl for blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> *Woolwich*
> The Woolwich area served an important function for the military, employing thousands at the barracks. As they shut down, they left thousands jobless. The north of Woolwich, near the River Thames, is lined with housing estates (projects) like the ones below. It is in the top 5% most deprived wards (local areas) in the United Kingdom:



I cant believe it, I live here ^. This is actually South Woolwich, south of the river. My estate is called Tideside Court, to the right of the chimney (out of shot). Crime aint _that_ bad here, its pretty sleepy, and for working class areas, there's a good community and alot of middle class folk, though you wouldn't want to go to any of the local pubs. I used to live in Peckham and I kind of miss the sirens, helicopters, crime fights and murder signs 


I have however seen something that is telling hereabouts. On hearing a big bang the kids in the area will freeze - anywhere else and people will run round the corner to see the car crash, especially the neighbourhood kids playing about. However here they stay, knowing full well it could be a gun or turf battle. There's also two makeshift shrines down our street, one to a murdered schoolboy, another to a car crash victim. These are the only signs of crime we've ever seen since living here over a year, its completely underlying.


----------



## Rastacoqui

The Middlesbrough pictures are very frightening... I would say the worst ghettos in the world are in Africa and India.. but I have been through some really bad ones in Chile, Argentina and Venezuela that are very frightening although they have better infrastructure and accesibility to electricity and water (even if its stolen).
I could live in a ghetto in Toronto.. that doesnt look bad at all.

Well since I am from Puerto Rico... I will mention some of the ghettos in Puerto Rico but unfortunately I still do not know how to put pictures on skyscraper (because Im lazy).
Puerto Rico was the poorest country in the western hemisphere in the early 20th century... yes that means poorer than Haiti, Cuba and Jamaica. The ghettos were called arrabales and were settlements in the river basins that were constantly flooded and had escrement and trash dispersed all over it... when the New Deal hit Puerto Rico, Operation Bootstrap developed some housing projects which would remove people from arrabales and put them in north american housing projects called Caserios in Puerto Rico. So many of the worst neighborhoods in Puerto Rico are the now called caserios... many have snipers on the roofs of the buildings in case the cops or rivaling gangs from other caserios enter... not the friendliest place to go to unless you want to score some drugs... but.. there are also a lot of good poor people that live there and are victim of their circumstances... 

The historical slums of Puerto Rico are El Fanguito and the biggest one I forgot the name but they demolished it and the Fernandez Juncos Avenue now runs through it... BUT... there are still some historic arrabales that have survived in Puerto Rico and some have even become part of Puerto Rican history... the most famous one is LA PERLA... the only ghetto in Puerto Rico's old historical part of the city... it is located in a beautiful beach so their view is envious... but it is Puerto Rico's capital for drug trading... it only has 3 narrow entrances that are constantly guarded so cops never go in... so once you go in... you see people selling drugs freely like you just walked into a drug wal mart... I find its arquitecture and history very beautiful though... and if you dont take a picture or talk on a cell phone.. people will be very friendly to you.. but if you do any of the latter... you might be asked to put it away in a rude way.. or might get punched in the face very hard or shot at on a bad day.... other Puerto Rican arrabales that have survived the Caserio generation are EL CERRO in the town of Yauco, Monacillo in San Juan, Dulces Labios in Mayaguez, Villa Pesquera in my hometown of Isabela and La Via in Aguadilla (probably the most dangerous, you will never find pictures of it because whoever takes a camera there is a dead man)

There are Caserios (housing projects) that are VERY dangerous like Luis Llorens Torres in Carolina, Nemesio Canales in San Juan, Monte Hatillo in San Juan, Virgilio Davila in Bayamon and some in Arecibo which I have forgotten the name. 

My hometown is relatively small (54,000 pop.) and safe. Theres only 2 caserios and both are very safe, and 2 arrabales La Marina and Villa Pesquera and are only unsafe because of drugs and prostitution.


----------



## Rastacoqui

by the way if anyone is curious you can put El Fanguito and La Perla on Flickr and you will see some pics... enjoy!


----------



## Taller Better

Spliff Fairy, would it be dangerous to go to a local pub, or just uncomfortable? Is there a lot of fighting in the pubs?


----------



## Huti

Mollywood said:


> Regent Park one of the worst slums in North America? Are you kidding me? lol I walk through there all the time and it's not so bad. Obviously, you haven't traveled much in North America. I actually think it's one of the BEST poor areas in North America. Just because people are poor, that doesn't make them bad people. Most people in Regent Park are just like anybody else, except they are poor. I was just there yesterday, taking pictures and walking around. It's not bad at all, especially when you compare it to government housing projects in The United States.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I like this place, kinda a minimalistic-tasty-built


----------



## Jaeger

Rastacoqui said:


> The Middlesbrough pictures are very frightening...


I don't care what anyone says about big cities like London, in big cities there are far more opportunities than places likes Middlesbrough bleakly stuck on the edge of moors. 

In London you can always go to the tube station and go drink somewhere else, or seek opportunity in employment etc on a city scale.

The same is true of Paris and many other large cities.

In places likes Middlesbrough, they have amongst the highest rates of unemployment in the country, with 23% of the population claiming benefits, they have amongst the highest cancer rates in the country, amongst the worst cardio-vascular disease rates, amongst the highest rates of crime and amongst the lowest educational attainment. The bright lights of London are but a distant dream.

Steve Gibson Chairman of Middlesbrough football club said in an interview with Martin Samuel of The Times "that most people these days regard themselves as middle class. Not in Middlesbrough they don't. Ask the question up here and ninety percent of them would say they were working class.....

If you look at Middlesbrough and the area around the town, it has one of the worst infant mortality rates in the country, one of the worst rates of cardio-vascular disease, one of the highest rates of cancer. Then you list the Members of Parliament for the area and it surrounds: Tony Blair, William Hague, Alan Milburn, Peter Mandelson. And while these career politians are doing there stuff, advancing up the ladder, their constituents are dying young. So do we (Middlesbrough Football Club) see ourselves as the flagship of this town?. Of course we do."


----------



## Tombs

Yeah... some of these places do not look that bad really.

Speaking as a white, middle-class westerner, I think a lot of us have developed a somewhat fantasized, romantic idea of a ghetto or slum from a young age. It's not just the middle class though, but even the poor where I live in London, tend to exaggerate where they live as being a ghetto, in attempt to seem credible and hard. Everywhere now it seems people have a "my hood is rougher than your hood" attitude, which is just really pathetic. It's a massive insult to the millions of honest hardworking people around the world that don't actually have a roof over their head, or don't have running water, electricity, or basic sanitation, and don't want to be labeled as some kind of gangster or hood-rat just because of it.

I grew up in Hackney (considered by some Londoners to be a "no-go" area, when it's nothing of the sort), and throughout most of my time growing up, I thought I lived in quite a rough place. True, there was quite a lot of crime and murder, but nowhere in London is comparable to say, parts of Baltimore or Philadelphia in the US. And somehow there's all these little self-styled ghetto-kids running around London now who think that just because they're a little bit working class, or grew up in a brick building built in the 60's, that this entitles them to act ghetto and carry a knife. Either it's vanity of the highest order, or some people are actually proud of their area for having a bad image and seem intent on keeping it that way. I'm not suggesting that the real crime and the real poverty isn't out there though.... But it seems like there's an equal amount of polarizing and pretending going on too.

I traveled around Morocco a few years ago and saw people living in real poverty, yet they were the kindest, most humble people i've ever met. Since then i've really tried to stop thinking of particular people or places as "hard", "rough", "ghetto" etc just because of how they look... There are a lot of places in London which when you get up close, look _really_ rough, but you could stand around there for hours wearing a "mug me" sign on you and nothing would happen. That quote about how Hackney is "worse for gun crime than Soweto" for example, is such a load of bullshit. I've heard Shoreditch fashionistas saying it as if they expect you to look impressed at them for living in Third-World-On-Thames, but I bet if they were dropped in a Soweto slum for real, they'd shit their pants.


----------



## Tombs

Jaeger said:


> I don't care what anyone says about big cities like London, in big cities there are far more opportunities than places likes Middlesbrough bleakly stuck on the edge of moors.
> 
> In London you can always go to the tube station and go drink somewhere else, or seek opportunity in employment etc on a city scale.
> 
> The same is true of Paris and many other large cities.
> 
> In places likes Middlesbrough, they have amongst the highest rates of unemployment in the country, with 23% of the population claiming benefits, they have amongst the highest cancer rates in the country, amongst the worst cardio-vascular disease rates, amongst the highest rates of crime and amongst the lowest educational attainment. The bright lights of London are but a distant dream.
> 
> Steve Gibson Chairman of Middlesbrough football club said in an interview with Martin Samuel of The Times "that most people these days regard themselves as middle class. Not in Middlesbrough they don't. Ask the question up here and ninety percent of them would say they were working class.....
> 
> If you look at Middlesbrough and the area around the town, it has one of the worst infant mortality rates in the country, one of the worst rates of cardio-vascular disease, one of the highest rates of cancer. Then you list the Members of Parliament for the area and it surrounds: Tony Blair, William Hague, Alan Milburn, Peter Mandelson. And while these career politians are doing there stuff, advancing up the ladder, their constituents are dying young. So do we (Middlesbrough Football Club) see ourselves as the flagship of this town?. Of course we do."


Good points, but I remember a quote from a Middlesbrough player recently which conflicted that greatly. Amusingly, he was basically trying to lure Jeremie Aliadiere up there (obviously worked!), but it was something along the lines of "there's not as much difference between the north and the south anymore, Middlesbrough is a very nice and attractive place to live, come and visit it's lovely!". Easy to say when you're earning tens of thousands of pounds a week and living in a country hideaway... Surely any *premier league football club* which styles itself as a flagship for a working class town is having a bit of a laugh?


----------



## the spliff fairy

Taller said:


> Spliff Fairy, would it be dangerous to go to a local pub, or just uncomfortable? Is there a lot of fighting in the pubs?


Nah its fine, depending which pub. Certain ones do have a reputation for right wing extremists, one of the very rare pockets of racism in London - which is adverse considering how vastly multicultural the area is with a huge amount of racial mixing too ( there is no segregation). They will have England flags draped all over them and be affiliated with certain football teams. Not far from here one of the country's most infamous murders took place when a Black teenager, Steven Lawrence was murdered by a gang of skinheads in 1993, and in a landmark finding, the entire London Police force was put to Public Enquiry as consequence after their botched handling of the case, and found to be 'institutionally racist'.

However truth be told I have never, ever encountered any prejudice here, not even a hint. I come across far more in leafy, suburban and rich places like Windsor, where my Mum lives.

One of the dodgiest places I've lived was off Surrey Quays (a middle class area), but with some of the traffic snarled main roads definitely low class and deprived. There was a windowless nightclub there that every time I passed was splattered with bloodstains outside, sometimes pretty heavily. Similarly when living in Peckham our bus route itself (no 36) was pretty 'interesting' - a tour of murder, rape and assault signs calling for witnesses all down the route, with one nightclub that always had one outside - it saw in 3 murders while I was there while the local council tried repeatedly to close the place down. We lived not far from the estate ruled by local school age gangsters, some of whom murdered 12 year old Damilola Taylor in 2000. The final straw was the bus itself (this was before community support officers started riding the routes), one guy who intervened on a fight (Id seen a few on the buses) had his eyeball gouged out and left on his cheek - by schoolkids.


----------



## Jaeger

...........


----------



## Jaeger

..................


----------



## zaphod

Looks like the UK equivalent of Texas City

Basically the same thing, a massive Refinery with what used to be a town next to it


----------



## emagdnim

Teesides UK is just awful, what a nightmare.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

Well, it's kinda of tacky to post pics of people just to show how bad a certain area is.


----------



## city_thing

Christ, Teeside is just awful. I once had to drive through it on my way down to Peterborough and I couldn't believe it (I'd always taken the train before and bypassed the area, so it was the first time I'd seen it). I'd never seen so many refineries and chemical factories.

A lot of areas in the North East of England are similar. Newcastle used to be terrible, but now a lot of money has been invested and it's a lot better. The population seems to have 'smartened up' as well. I remember groups of men on the street yelling '***' at any men that walked past wearing a jacket... simply because it was Winter and they weren't manly enough to go without a jacket. Now you see Geordies wearing good clothes and being 'metrosexual' - that never would have happened when I was a kid. 

There's a few towns around Newcastle that are dreadful as well, like Ashington, Blythe and Sunderland. Most residential streets just look like this:










and what would it be without chavs? (or 'charvas' as they were called then)


----------



## Jaeger

city_thing said:


> Christ, Teeside is just awful. I once had to drive through it on my way down to Peterborough and I couldn't believe it (I'd always taken the train before and bypassed the area, so it was the first time I'd seen it). I'd never seen so many refineries and chemical factories.
> 
> A lot of areas in the North East of England are similar. Newcastle used to be terrible, but now a lot of money has been invested and it's a lot better. The population seems to have 'smartened up' as well. I remember groups of men on the street yelling '***' at any men that walked past wearing a jacket... simply because it was Winter and they weren't manly enough to go without a jacket. Now you see Geordies wearing good clothes and being 'metrosexual' - that never would have happened when I was a kid.
> 
> There's a few towns around Newcastle that are dreadful as well, like Ashington, Blythe and Sunderland. Most residential streets just look like this:


Newcastle was saved by it's fine Georgian Architecture, and their are some lovely county and market towns such as Durhan, Hexham, Morpeth, Alnwick etc, as well as wonderful countrtyside. However other than that you are spot on. kay:



Sideshow Bob said:


> Well, it's kinda of tacky to post pics of people just to show how bad a certain area is.


Each to their own. I like local pics of real people.


----------



## johnnypd

ive been to many of the places in those Middlesbrough pics and, while the place is an unashamed dump, ugly as crap, smells like chemicals all day long and suffers greatly from poverty and deprivation, i didnt particularly find it threatening or scary. Plus the gigantic scale of the industry is pretty cool imo, ships coming in from all over the world, and blade runner chimneys flaring up 24/7 (Tyneside born Ridley Scott spent part of his childhood in Teeside and the industry inspired the backdrops in the movie). 

Saying that, please don't lump the rest of the north-east in with the 'Boro. Sunderland is a much nicer town which also has a well preserved Georgian quarter while Newcastle is one of the most beautiful or handsome big cities in England. i also disagree with the characterisation about Geordies only recently being 'cultured' or whatever. tyneside has always been home to the arts and culture, something the media and popular culture glosses over by saying Newcastle has 'renegerated' or 'reinvented' itself, implying that arts and culture in the area is a recent phenomenon.


----------



## Jaeger

.............


----------



## johnnypd

Newcastle has a lot of crappy areas, mainly in the West End, and usually as a result of poor redevelopment schemes either from the 60s or more recent half-arsed attempts where they board up and demolish and then fail to build replacement houses!


----------



## Jaeger

...................


----------



## [email protected]

EDIT


----------



## [email protected]

Teesside waterfront reminds me the one of Dunkirk (northern France), with its refineries, steelworks and its 6-reactor nuclear plant.


----------



## FML

The worst area of Tokyo is undoubtedly San'ya, where dayworkers and homeless people dwell. It is the Tokyo's closest thing to a "slum".
The area, however, is not particularly dangerous. Also, the worst area of Japan is not here, but Kamagasaki/Airin of Osaka.


----------



## Jaeger

................


----------



## Obscene

Im not from barcelona, but i know some about it..

and i think the "worst" areas are the suburb La Mina and the innercity area of El Raval.
But im not sure, any barcelonista here that can correct me?

El raval, one of the most dense parts of europe!










































La Mina


----------



## the spliff fairy

I stayed in El Raval, it did look seedy but we never had any trouble whatsoever.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

This is the most infamous Roma ghetto in Czech Republic - Chanov in Rudolice/Most. 
Population: 1500-2000 (est.), 95% Roma, 94% basic or lower education, 90% unemployment

Older photos (~2000-2003):













































The notorious "transparent" block - demolished in 2002.


















Newer photos (2007?-current) - some signs of improvement:


----------



## Blindfold

^^ Makes the UK's rough council housing estates look like paradise found. Terrible!


----------



## Ribsduff

FrANCE:

La commanderie (Nogent sur oise):



























































































And a rap video from there: (watch the all thing to see how it is)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPT7ps-qGvQ


----------



## DiggerD21

Damn, even the worst areas in Hamburg are far away from such a grade of decay like posted examples in France and Czech Rep.!


----------



## Minato ku

That's right that Creil is particuliary bad and it is not even (officially) a part of Paris metropolitan area. 
Creil is located in Oise departement (where is located paris Beauvais airport) in Picardie region.
Anyway a large part of Oise departement become the exurbus of Paris. 

At the beginning in the 1960's la Commanderie was made to become a middle class residence in a very green area. Creil was a inside fast growing industrial area.
As many industrial areas in Europe we know what happening next.

The worst thing La Commanderie, it is that it is not public ownded many resident are the owner of their appartement. The rest is by real estate companies.
So it is harder for the state or the city to de someting than in public HLM.

The worst estates in France are often private ownded.


----------



## goschio

A major problem of such areas is the negligence. If an areas becomes dirty and ugly then even the last normal people will move out and only social cases remain.

It all starts when the lawns are not kept tide, garbage is not removed and graffiti remains on the walls. Its not much effort for the city to keep these basic things in order. All these shown examples could look much nicer with only minimal effort.


----------



## silly thing

in 21 century, Tin Shui Wai is one of the poorest districts in Hong Kong


----------



## silly thing

in 21 century, Tin Shui Wai is one of the poorest districts in Hong Kong


----------



## silly thing

*Tin Shui Wai in Hong Kong: City of Sadness *

Tin Shui Wai has been dubbed the 'city of sadness' for its high rate of unemployment, suicides, and spousal and child abuse. Over the last eight years, about 20 people have died in 6 suicides, including a mother and her two children in November. 

Due to poor city planning, Tin Shui Wai was originally planned as bedroom community for Hong Kong workers but plans for labour intensive industries nearby never materialized due to the rise of nearby industrial cities in Guangdong province, such as Shenzhen, Dongguan and Foshan. This left Tin Shui Wai with few employment opportunities in the isolated area and high transportation costs to other parts of Hong Kong makes it difficult for people to look for jobs outside the town. This would explain why upwards of 80% of the 270,000 residents are on social welfare. 

While the housing projects themselves are orderly and clean, the lack of employment, meaningful social interaction with other towns and government inaction (ignorance?) has led to the isolation of this district from Hong Kong's other suburbs. More job opportunities, transportation subsidies and social workers are urgently needed to change the dire situation.


----------



## WallyP

*The poorest and most dangerous neighbourhood in Rio is called Complexo do Alemão*(German Complex). A slum in suburb. But things are changing there with a really big social effort called PAC.
A cusiosity is that most of de pop have cable tv, refrigerator, videogames(specially playstations hahahaha), etc and etc and more than 10% have computer at home. But the crime rates are really scary.


















rayaninha_13 / flickr









rayaninha_13 / flickr









Brunno Itan / flickr









Brunno Itan / flickr









Brunno Itan / flickr









Nicolau Mello / flickr









Arquivo Gmiranda / flickr









[email protected] / flickr









Ingrid Cristina / flickr









Arquivo Gmiranda / flickr









tupinago / flickr









tupinago / flickr









[email protected] / flickr









tupinago / flickr









Ratão Diniz / flickr









Maycom Brum / flickr









Marcello Perez / flickr









[email protected] / flickr









[email protected] / flickr









[email protected] / flickr









tupinago / flickr









Ratão Diniz / flickr









rayaninha_13 / flickr


----------



## WallyP

wow Hong Kong worst place seems very developed.....congratulations(I mean not so bad). I really thought that HK had scary and worst places. I was wrong.


----------



## aaabbbccc

I wish I had pics but south east side of casablanca and sidi moumen are worst areas 
50 % of homicides occur in that part of town 
but there is huge hope to transform that area of town into middle class status by 2020 
major devollopements are taking place whole entire neighboords in southeast side are being built from scratch new stadium new mall and more shopping centers as well as green space , many schools and learning centers are also being invested parks are also in the plan it is a 2 billion dollar investment 
let us hope that this will give a major facelift for casablanca


----------



## miamipaintball

silly thing said:


> *Tin Shui Wai in Hong Kong: City of Sadness *
> 
> Tin Shui Wai has been dubbed the 'city of sadness' for its high rate of unemployment, suicides, and spousal and child abuse. Over the last eight years, about 20 people have died in 6 suicides, including a mother and her two children in November.
> 
> Due to poor city planning, Tin Shui Wai was originally planned as bedroom community for Hong Kong workers but plans for labour intensive industries nearby never materialized due to the rise of nearby industrial cities in Guangdong province, such as Shenzhen, Dongguan and Foshan. This left Tin Shui Wai with few employment opportunities in the isolated area and high transportation costs to other parts of Hong Kong makes it difficult for people to look for jobs outside the town. This would explain why upwards of 80% of the 270,000 residents are on social welfare.
> 
> While the housing projects themselves are orderly and clean, the lack of employment, meaningful social interaction with other towns and government inaction (ignorance?) has led to the isolation of this district from Hong Kong's other suburbs. More job opportunities, transportation subsidies and social workers are urgently needed to change the dire situation.




doesnt look that bad, im considered lower middle class in miami, and i dont even have a flat screen tv, or leather couches.lol




WallyP said:


> *The poorest and most dangerous neighbourhood in Rio is called Complexo do Alemão*(German Complex). A slum in suburb. But things are changing there with a really big social effort called PAC.
> A cusiosity is that most of de pop have cable tv, refrigerator, videogames(specially playstations hahahaha), etc and etc and more than 10% have computer at home. But the crime rates are really scary.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> why is i called german town?


----------



## WallyP

The word "german" inside slums in Rio means a person from a enemy(rival) slum.
I dont know the true history about it, but I think an enemey gang take its place.


----------



## luci203

WallyP said:


> wow Hong Kong worst place seems very developed.....congratulations(I mean not so bad). I really thought that HK had scary and worst places. I was wrong.


I find this pictures much worse... :shifty:


----------



## AdnanPD

*Rinkeby* walking distance from my neighborhood



















*Tensta*


















*
Fittja *


----------



## WallyP

luci203 said:


> I find this pictures much worse... :shifty:


much worse.....this is a really scary place.


----------



## Ribsduff

France

Toulouse- Mirail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvTtVInMYMU


----------



## monkeyronin

WallyP said:


> much worse.....this is a really scary place.


Whats scary about it? Dilapidated buildings don't necessarily mean high crime and/or poverty (and vice versa for clean buildings). And as is the case anywhere in Hong Kong, this neighbourhood would be far from "scary" as far as actual danger goes.


----------



## WallyP

its visually scary...if its dangerous or not, i dont know.


----------



## eklips

What about the places with most white colar crime? Given the crisis, this is much more harmful than petty street violence!




Minato ku said:


> That's right that Creil is particuliary bad and it is not even (officially) a part of Paris metropolitan area.
> Creil is located in Oise departement (where is located paris Beauvais airport) in Picardie region.
> Anyway a large part of Oise departement become the exurbus of Paris.
> 
> At the beginning in the 1960's la Commanderie was made to become a middle class residence in a very green area. Creil was a inside fast growing industrial area.
> As many industrial areas in Europe we know what happening next.
> 
> The worst thing La Commanderie, it is that it is not public ownded many resident are the owner of their appartement. The rest is by real estate companies.
> So it is harder for the state or the city to de someting than in public HLM.
> 
> The worst estates in France are often private ownded.


You watched that documentary didn't you


----------



## Skyline_FFM

The last two bad areas in my city are being upgraded now. There won't be any bad places left! Old houses are being knocked down, buildings get new cladding, new isolation for low energy consumption and better child care.


----------



## aaabbbccc

marrakech morocco will soon have no getthos and no bad / high crime areas as of 2010 
poverty rate should be down to 6 %


----------



## Skyline_FFM

He he he. The city where I live right now is Germany's safest city of all biggger than 100,000 inhabitants.


----------



## Küsel

So you are definitly NOT living in FaM anymore as written in your avatar


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Küsel said:


> So you are definitly NOT living in FaM anymore as written in your avatar


No. Frankfurt is 2nd most "unsafe" city - but responsible for it is the airport, where most of the illegal activities take place. 
There are also many violent crimes due to prostitution and drug dealing (again influenced by the enormous airport). :cheers:


----------



## zeljkoserbiagreece

Most dangerous part in my city Subotica is Makova Sedmica,there are many richmen(not rich by work...!!!):guns1:,and behind big shopping place there are human trafficking people,they kidnaped at least 15 kids!!!but police cant do nothing(they pay),so it is small city but very dangeroushno:.


----------



## Buncles

Footscray, Melbourne. It's quite gross and rather scary at times, though it's no way near as bad as some areas of North America & Europe. In fact, Australia is rather tame by world standards, there aren't any real 'ghettos' here. Footscray is quite close to central Melbourne, in the Western Suburbs. Oddly enough, Footscray is also the site for Lonely Planet's global headquarters. Why they chose to base their entire business from there is beyond me.



































Nguyen Ngoc Chinh's 









Vincent Casey









Vincent Casey


----------



## Aireos

A little _off-topic_.



Skyline_FFM said:


> :lol: *Hum, you should visit Bogotá ... for a little comparison of your "insanely violent" Osaka with those "peaceful" places...* :lol:


I would agree with you if you had written that comment 10/15/20 years ago, but now things have really changed a lot.

A good index to measure how things are going is the homicide rate per 100,000 inhabitantes, while in 1994 the homcide index per 100.000 inhabitants was *82*(!), or 2001 did so *58* per 100,000, last year (2008) was *18* people per 100,000 inhabitantes, a very large reduction and difficult to achieve, which has relied on an axis of social investment, policing control and urban renewal.

Furthermore between the capitals of America, although the rate still remains high (the good news is that each day is further reduced), is among the lowest, and the city really is a safe city. Of course that Osaka is a city much safer than any other large city in the Americas, but what I was trying is to destigmatize my city.

If you read Spanish I recommend *reading this article*, to get an idea of how things have improved in Bogota.


----------



## jajaK

staff said:


> In Malmö (and Scandinavia, for that matter), it's Rosengård.


Not only Rosengård, much of the eastern part of Malmö is runned down and in Scandinavian terms dangerous.


----------



## Ashtony

jajaK said:


> Not only Rosengård, much of the eastern part of Malmö is runned down and in Scandinavian terms dangerous.



I second that notion, I've passed through and its not pretty.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Aireos said:


> A little _off-topic_.
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with you if you had written that comment 10/15/20 years ago, but now things have really changed a lot.
> 
> A good index to measure how things are going is the homicide rate per 100,000 inhabitantes, while in 1994 the homcide index per 100.000 inhabitants was *82*(!), or 2001 did so *58* per 100,000, last year (2008) was *18* people per 100,000 inhabitantes, a very large reduction and difficult to achieve, which has relied on an axis of social investment, policing control and urban renewal.
> 
> Furthermore between the capitals of America, although the rate still remains high (the good news is that each day is further reduced), is among the lowest, and the city really is a safe city. Of course that Osaka is a city much safer than any other large city in the Americas, but what I was trying is to destigmatize my city.
> 
> If you read Spanish I recommend *reading this article*, to get an idea of how things have improved in Bogota.


Oh sorry, I didn't mean to stigmatize or offend your city. Since I haven't known about this fact that Bogotá has improved so much. Which is, however, good news! 
I am sure Bogotá is a great place. My sister-in-law is Spanish so I could read the article with her. I learned Spanish several years ago. But may be hard to read that article.
But however, to someone who knows what Bogotá WAS like it may sound ridiculous calling Oskae "insanely dagerous".... :lol:


----------



## Manila-X

monkeyronin said:


> Whats scary about it? Dilapidated buildings don't necessarily mean high crime and/or poverty (and vice versa for clean buildings). And as is the case anywhere in Hong Kong, this neighbourhood would be far from "scary" as far as actual danger goes.


KWC would be an example


----------



## Skybean

silly thing said:


> in 21 century, Tin Shui Wai is one of the poorest districts in Hong Kong


What about *Pok Fu Lam village?*










It could easily be mistaken as a shanty town.

*Wah Fu Public Housing Estate*




































Still the transportation connections are excellent.


----------



## Manila-X

Skybean said:


> *Wah Fu Public Housing Estate*


There used to be a nice waterfall in that area!


----------



## Aireos

Skyline_FFM said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't mean to stigmatize or offend your city. Since I haven't known about this fact that Bogotá has improved so much. Which is, however, good news!
> 
> I am sure Bogotá is a great place. My sister-in-law is Spanish so I could read the article with her. I learned Spanish several years ago. But may be hard to read that article.


Don't worry, I know that wasn't your intention. 



Skyline_FFM said:


> But however, to someone who knows what Bogotá WAS like it may sound ridiculous calling Oskae "insanely dagerous".... :lol:


Of course. :lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Skybean said:


> What about *Pok Fu Lam village?*
> 
> 
> 
> It could easily be mistaken as a shanty town.
> 
> .


If it isn't a shanty town, what is it?


----------



## goschio

Obscene said:


> Im not from barcelona, but i know some about it..
> 
> and i think the "worst" areas are the suburb La Mina and the innercity area of El Raval.
> But im not sure, any barcelonista here that can correct me?
> 
> El raval, one of the most dense parts of europe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mina


Hard to believe that such areas exist in the EU. :shocked:
Looks like third world.


----------



## FREKI

^oh comon... you have gone from La Mina like slum being found "troughout" the EU to now commieblocks that may or maynot have low income people to be "found elsewhere"


monkeyronin said:


> And what does all this shit about generalizations of Europe have to do with anything


You linked my home to what can be found in poor parts of Spain and I called you on it as that is not the case..



monkeyronin said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know that and it doesn't change anything I've been arguing. I don't care if Barcelona looks different from Stockholm, they both still have poor/commieblock areas, even if the proportion or exact details of design are different. *Specific* elements are comparable, which is what I've been arguing all along yet you've yet to grasp.


Then please me show me it for my city since you go on with this bullshit!


There is no point in arguing or dragging this on - just prove what you claim mate!

I'd sure love to see the common poor crimefilled commieblock areas that we share with Spain here... kay: 


monkeyronin said:


> since such situations are limited to a small region of Mexico, it is not "throughout".


Bingo - so just as that isn't representative of Canada the small part of Spain isn't representative of Denmark - do we agree?


monkeyronin said:


> Poor/commieblock neighbourhoods can be found throughout Europe/EU however, as last I checked, they exist in more than just Spain.


We can agree that they exist in more than Spain yes, but not troughout the EU in the way you claimed it to be..


----------



## monkeyronin

FREKI said:


> You linked my home to what can be found in poor parts of Spain and I called you on it as that is not the case..


Does your home constitute all of the EU now? Even if such areas don't exist in Copenhagen or Denmark, they do exist in most of the countries that are home to the other 495 million people of the EU.

And again, La Mina is hardly a "slum". Its poor, and made up of a few commieblocks. To say that its a slum based on a few pictures would be a _generalization,_ wouldn't it?


----------



## FREKI

monkeyronin said:


> Does your home constitute all of the EU now?


Nope and I never claimed it does, but it does fall in under your "troughout the EU" claim, why I have beef with it ( as we have already established long ago.. )

If you don't want to debate it just stop, no point in dragging it on like this, you already know perfectly where my beef is! 



monkeyronin said:


> Even if such areas don't exist in Copenhagen or Denmark, they do exist in most of the countries that are home to the other 495 million people of the EU.


Just like violent drug cartels exist in most of the countries that are home to 528 million people in North America right?



monkeyronin said:


> And again, La Mina is hardly a "slum". Its poor, and made up of a few commieblocks. To say that its a slum based on a few pictures would be a _generalization,_ wouldn't it?


I don't know I haven't been there - what I can say it that it does look like slum to me from the pics and not like anything I've seen anywhere in Northern Europe despite what you may think..


----------



## Svartmetall

monkeyronin said:


> You too have completely missed the point. Yeah, yeah, I know Europe is diverse and all, but what the hell does the UK and France being different have to do with my original claims in regards to La Mina and El Raval, which once again, were that elsewhere in the EU you can find similar areas, similar as defined by:
> 
> 1. "commieblocks"
> 2. dense inner-city neighbourhoods
> 3. poorer/high-crime neighbourhoods (in combination with 1 of the above 2)
> 
> Do you genuinely believe that these are limited to Spain?
> 
> And what does all this shit about generalizations of Europe have to do with anything I've said? It seems to me you guys are the ones making unfair generalizations about 2 neighbourhoods in Barcelona based on a few pictures (and probably certain pre-conceived notions of Barcelona/Spain added in for good measure). hno:


You're also making the assumption (seemingly derived from images on live maps might I add) that commieblocks = poor and/or crime ridden. 

You're also saying that we'll find similar areas elsewhere in Europe - which by the way I refuted by saying I'd never seen areas quite like that and it seems that FREKI also has the same experience. Just because an area is a dense inner city neighbourhood doesn't mean it will look like those pictures of Barca - I believe Toronto is home to a number of dense inner city areas yet none of them look like that to my knowledge. 

As FREKI explains, the architecture and urban planning between the Southern European nations and the Northern is incredibly different and thus can't be accurately compared. There has also been a huge difference in the social development of these nations compared to the northern nations - for example the extent of war damage, dictatorial rule (Franco?) and different social problems, all of which influence the urban fabric of a city. If German and British cities had not been bombed and vast swathes of them destroyed, no doubt the inner city areas would look very different today and would perhaps have more of a hangover from being former working class areas than they do following reconstruction.

Even if (for example) you were to show images of Rinkeby (a commieblock suburb) in Stockholm I can tell you for a fact that despite its less than salubrious reputation within Sweden, in a global context it is clean, ordered and not hugely dangerous by any stretch of the imagination. Therefore, you can't begin to say that commieblocks or other such areas resemble the situation pictured (and talked about) in those areas in Barca. We (FREKI and I) are merely arguing about the aesthetics of the area, not necessarily how dangerous it is.

All of this comparison rubbish is just tiresome. Can't you simply accept that the situation in one country can be vastly different to another despite geographical proximity?


----------



## Aiacos

FREKI said:


> Just like violent drug cartels exist in most of the countries that are home to 528 million people in North America right?


Actually they do :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

urbanrecycle said:


> A quarter of new riches of the my city, was total planned, but the real estate speculation gave this face to our beloved Pituba, is the quarter more without favour of Salvador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the same


This is buttugly yes, but I think the favella neighbourhoods without sewage system, stolen energy, dirty tap water, high crime rates and consistance of wood shacks and red brick huts are the worst...









http://www.travelblog.org/South-America/Brazil/Bahia/Salvador/blog-124936.html


----------



## Patriot76

WANCH said:


> The worst parts of Buenos Aires look better compared to other South American cities.


Not really. Those are not the worst parts of Buenos Aires. There exists _villas miseria _ that even look worse than this picture of a shanty town in India.

* India*










*Buenos Aires*































































In all Latin American countries you'll find real ugly shanty towns. They all are third world countries, you know.

hno:


----------



## Chrissib

Patriot76 said:


> In all Latin American countries you'll find real ugly shanty towns. They all are third world countries, you know.
> 
> hno:


I just checked GDP/capita levels in history and noticed that Argentina used to be a developed country in the early 20th century. It had a higher GDP/capita than Germany at that time.


----------



## rosn19

Chrissib said:


> I just checked GDP/capita levels in history and noticed that Argentina used to be a developed country in the early 20th century. It had a higher GDP/capita than Germany at that time.


In all major cities of Latin America there is slums, even in countries like Chile or Uruguay.

In Mexico, the city of Monterrey has its share of ugly ass ghetto neighbourhoods, but there are no slums like there is in Mexico City or Guadalajara. Most of the cities of the north of the country don't have slums, except for maybe Ciudad Juarez and Tijuana which have had a huge number of immigrants from the south. The ugliest part of my city would be the west side, but it's not a slum. I couldn't find any pictures of my city since it's so insignificant, but I a couple which are of an ugly neigbourhood in Monterrey, it looks similar to the west side here.
















It looks really crappy, a bunch of ghetto poor people live there.


----------



## Manila-X

Patriot76 said:


> Not really. Those are not the worst parts of Buenos Aires. There exists _villas miseria _ that even look worse than this picture of a shanty town in India.
> 
> In all Latin American countries you'll find real ugly shanty towns. They all are third world countries, you know.
> 
> hno:


Yes but Argentina is one of those Latin American countries that have a higher economy compared to its neighbours. The country must have a higher quality of life.

Even HK has its ghettos as gritty as the slums in least developed countries.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

@rosn19: This doesn't look any worse than some parts of cities in the US I have seen until now!


----------



## Lindemann

This photo is from Almeria, Spain. 










You can find extreme slums like this in some cities through Spain, but they usually are small quarters with a few blocks, far away from the city centers. 

An exception is "Las 3000 viviendas", a big housing project in Seville with a population of 50.000, said to be one of the most dangerous districts in Western Europe.


----------



## Dallas star

Oakcliff for Dallas.


----------



## Ribarca

WallyP said:


> much worse.....this is a really scary place.


Many areas with older concrete buildings look like this in Hong Kong. The good thing is that these places are immensely safe. HK is the only city I have been to where you can walk around at night and never feel unsafe. Looks can be deceiving.

In Europe these kind of areas would degrade in no time. People in Hong Kong however respect public areas.


----------



## Ribarca

The pics of el Raval show a construction site and the back side of the buildings.

It's messy in places but not dangerous. A typical seedy mediteranean harbour side area. Images can be deceiving.

This is also el raval where you can find gothic, romanic, Gaudi and other modernist and modern buildings, great venues for going out:


----------



## rosn19

Skyline_FFM said:


> @rosn19: This doesn't look any worse than some parts of cities in the US I have seen until now!


What! I've visited the US too and I didn't see any fugly neighbourhoods like the ones I see here. How can't it not look worse I mean, just look at those fugly uneven houses with shit in the street, electricity cables everywhere, graffity, it looks disgusting to me.


----------



## rosn19

WANCH said:


> Yes but Argentina is one of those Latin American countries that have a higher economy compared to its neighbours. The country must have a higher quality of life.
> 
> Even HK has its ghettos as gritty as the slums in least developed countries.


Mexico and Argentina are pretty much the same shit, Argentina national HDI is of 0.85 and Mexico 0.84, but, it can vary by municipality in both countries. Many places in Mexico and Argentina have standards of living similar to that of Germany, and the poorest places resemble more Sri Lanka or Congo.


----------



## Obscene

According to Folkpartiet (a political party) these were 2006 the 20 most "segregated communities" .

If i recall right, this list was based on such things as:

Voting participation.
Criminality such as vandalism and violent crime.
Medium income.
Percentage of people living on welfare.
Percentage of youths graduating from "high school".
Unemployment.
etc.....

1 Malmö Södra Rosengård
















2 Malmö Möllevången









3 Göteborg Hammarkullen









4 Göteborg Hjällbo









5 Göteborg Gårdstensberget









6 Göteborg Ö Bergsjön









7 Malmö Nydala









8 Malmö Norra Rosengård









9 Stockholm Hjulsta









10 Stockholm Södra Rinkeby









11 Stockholm Norra Rinkeby









12 Södertälje Stockholm Hovsjö

















13 Eskilstuna Råbergstorp









14 Helsingborg Högaborg V









15 Helsingborg Furutorp









16 Stockholm Husby









17 Botkyrka Stockholm Fittja









18 Karlskrona Kungsmarken









19 Örebro Mikael 64









20 Malmö Sofielund


----------



## Küsel

Lindemann said:


> This photo is from Almeria, Spain.


That's terrible!


----------



## Keano

Are they supposed to be the most run-down parts of Sweden? Daaamn they look like luxury for some countries i've been to. The ugliest part of Dublin was a place called Ballymun which were high-rise flats but it is mostly knocked down and regenerated. Other parts of Dublin i would describe as run-down are (some of) West Finglas and (parts of) Clondalkin and Ballyfermot. 
Still, most parts of Europe are light years apart from what i saw in Latin America or India...you have to have been to both places to compare enough of this GDP/Human index armchair comparison bulls**t!


----------



## Aireos

The worst district of Bogotá is Ciudad Bolívar (in Bogotá, district are known as "localidad"). Is the district with the lowest human development in the cuty (his HDI is 0.714), and has the highest crime levels in all the city.

As a clarification, isn't a whole slum (it's a district and as I mentioned, and has an own budget, although one could say that in a first moment -20 or 30 years ago- was a slum), but of course, have areas of extreme poverty (slums). 

*Ciudad Bolívar | General overview*

The majority of the district has basic public services, education and health. 
Is a lower class district. In this district lives more than 650,000 inhabitants and also focuses much of people living in extreme poverty in the city. 

Progress in the district has been a great deal, and has passed from a decade ago as a sector in the complete neglect and without control from the authorities to have educational and health for most of its inhabitants. There is also urbanizing rapidly, but as we will see in the pictures, missing many streets paved, and very basic houses built in brick and cement.

Also noteworthy is the improvement of security conditions, although it's the most dangerous area of the city, the situation is very different from that lived decades ago where in all the zone the anarchy reigned. Now there are police stations in the sector and a good control of the situation of crime, as well as various social programs promoted by the city authorities (Alcaldía Mayor de Bogotá), the local authorities of Ciudad Bolivar district and private entities.

Ciudad Bolivar district Human Development Index (IDHU Column). Is the district with the lowest HDI, Bogota average is 0.880:



Now some pics:









*Oneris Rico*













































*Silmarillion*









*Silmarillion*









*Leo Villamizar*









*Camilo Husos*









*Allison.Mckellar*

School and Social Interest Housing. In the surrounding districts are being built a lot of SIH. Ciudad Bolivar isn't evident the construction of these because the ground is quite steep and construction costs rising, which makes the price for those who benefit from these highest it should be.

This does not mean that residents of the district do not benefit from these projects. 



















Slums in Ciudad Bolívar (You can see that houses are very poor, there are no delineated streets and areas not yet settled at the urban grid):


















*Fundacionchandra*









*Fundacionchandra*









*Danielji8*










And finally, to give an overview of poverty in Bogotá, 23% of the population is poor -basic income- (aprox. 1,800,000 of 8,000,000 million inhabitants), and 3.4% live in extreme poverty -less than basic income- (aprox. 300,000 inhabitants).


----------



## christos-greece

_



For about how long has Greece been a developed country in recent times? Because I remember back in the 90s Greece wasn't that much different economically than Mexico.

Click to expand...

_Greece is much better from 90's @rosn19 we have done (Greeks) major changes in all Greece. But why asking this? Because of my recent post, few posts above? Greece its much better, but are few areas in Athens, those i said above in that post, which need a new fresh air... something totally different


----------



## rosn19

christos-greece said:


> Greece is much better from 90's @rosn19 we have done (Greeks) major changes in all Greece. But why asking this? Because of my recent post, few posts above? Greece its much better, but are few areas in Athens, those i said above in that post, which need a new fresh air... something totally different


Yes Greece is a good example of how quickly a country can develop, it's very nice country over all, one of my favourite in Europe afte Southern Italy where my grandma's from XD


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

BermudaTriangle said:


> You don't need to set the alarms for the cars and *don't need to lock the doors or windows when you are present in the house*. The dangerous part of Japan is Osaka. *You can easily get shot there.* The police themselves are often related to Yakuza internally, too. They are corrupted and a shameful part of the country.


What a contrast!!!
And don't need to lock doors? In so large city as Tokyo? Incredible!


----------



## aaabbbccc

I can picture morocco becoming very modern and first world country 
it can be done it has potentials 
but unfortunatlly corruption is eating the country like cancer that is the problem


----------



## rosn19

japanese people exagerate about osaka


----------



## aaabbbccc

west side casablanca = very safe very clean very modern efficient and first world area
south east side of casablanca = very dirty high crime third world conditions


----------



## _Barca_

Aireos said:


> The worst district of Bogotá is Ciudad Bolívar (in Bogotá, district are known as "localidad"). Is the district with the lowest human development in the cuty (his HDI is 0.714), and has the highest crime levels in all the city.
> 
> As a clarification, isn't a whole slum (it's a district and as I mentioned, and has an own budget, although one could say that in a first moment -20 or 30 years ago- was a slum), but of course, have areas of extreme poverty (slums).
> 
> *Ciudad Bolívar | General overview*
> 
> The majority of the district has basic public services, education and health.
> Is a lower class district. In this district lives more than 650,000 inhabitants and also focuses much of people living in extreme poverty in the city.
> 
> Progress in the district has been a great deal, and has passed from a decade ago as a sector in the complete neglect and without control from the authorities to have educational and health for most of its inhabitants. There is also urbanizing rapidly, but as we will see in the pictures, missing many streets paved, and very basic houses built in brick and cement.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the improvement of security conditions, although it's the most dangerous area of the city, the situation is very different from that lived decades ago where in all the zone the anarchy reigned. Now there are police stations in the sector and a good control of the situation of crime, as well as various social programs promoted by the city authorities (Alcaldía Mayor de Bogotá), the local authorities of Ciudad Bolivar district and private entities.
> 
> Ciudad Bolivar district Human Development Index (IDHU Column). Is the district with the lowest HDI, Bogota average is 0.880:
> 
> 
> 
> Now some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oneris Rico*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Silmarillion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Silmarillion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leo Villamizar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camilo Husos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Allison.Mckellar*
> 
> School and Social Interest Housing. In the surrounding districts are being built a lot of SIH. Ciudad Bolivar isn't evident the construction of these because the ground is quite steep and construction costs rising, which makes the price for those who benefit from these highest it should be.
> 
> This does not mean that residents of the district do not benefit from these projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slums in Ciudad Bolívar (You can see that houses are very poor, there are no delineated streets and areas not yet settled at the urban grid):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fundacionchandra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fundacionchandra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Danielji8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, to give an overview of poverty in Bogotá, 23% of the population is poor -basic income- (aprox. 1,800,000 of 8,000,000 million inhabitants), and 3.4% live in extreme poverty -less than basic income- (aprox. 300,000 inhabitants).


I think that we have the winner of the worst city showed in this thread :lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy

It doesnt look that bad imo, the streets also look pretty clean for what there is.


----------



## jayo

Some of the worst in South London around my area would be parts of Brixton,Peckam,steatham,West Norwood,Norbury,Tooting. They don't look bad,but full of gang crime,frequent stabbings,shootings,muggings & Assault.Allot of it you don't here on the news.


----------



## BuffCity

East Side! - Buffalo's hood of hoods.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis

There are many rough areas in Riga, but the worst one and as a ghetto is considered "Maskachka". Picture by Riga Daily Photos blog:










Quote by blog: "This pink slum dwelling, located not very far from Daugavpils iela, is home for several Gypsy families or clans.
There is no secret that one of the major Gypsy businesses is drug dealing.
So, what do you think, what this three men street gang is waiting for?"

Another Maskachka pic by Diena.lv:


----------



## Aireos

_Barca_ said:


> I think that we have the winner of the *worst city* showed in this thread :lol:


Worst city or worst district? :|


----------



## _Barca_

Aireos said:


> Worst city or worst district? :|


Sorry, I meant worst district. But now I think that it's not the worst.


----------



## Küsel

I think there are much worse places in Africa, for example Kibera, where 700'000 live like this:


----------



## Archetipo

Fortunately Rome is slowly improving the peripheral areas, although there are still many homes of the 80 -70 very bad 

ROME

This is called the great serpent, housing is perhaps to be demolished 









A glimpse of the periphery 


































The most unpleasant and even dangerous neighborhoods are in Naples

NAPLES

The sails of Scampia


----------



## 122347

edit


----------



## limerickguy

Limerick City in Ireland is nutorious for its black spots, only has a population of 100,000 but wait until you see this! it has the highest percentage of council houses in the country at 33%, areas include Moyross, Ballananty, Kileely, St Marys park, the island, Prospect, Weston and Southill.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRw3Tvw67Lk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih2C-C1zzvM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH8tO6_AHq8

































the videos and accent (deemed so 'working class' and intimidating theres loads of jokes on youtube, try to understand the accent!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjDJOjVg8Cg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXxhNAvccVk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EniA8CIVS8M&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ldMY6z7Eno&feature=related


----------



## cernoch

Jižní město (Southern City) is one of several Prague districts that are surprisingly not included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites. The second largest 'commieblock' district in former Czechoslovakia:

in the background


















one of the never-ending buildings:









hotel


----------



## Aireos

_Barca_ said:


> Sorry, I meant worst district. But now I think that it's not the worst.


Don't worry.


----------



## Pfeuffer

Here is a foto of metro manila


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht: Kanaleneiland and Overvecht*










http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab256/juanelremero_album/DSCF6094.jpg

Hello, Utrecht has two notoriously bad areas: 
- Kanaleneiland (street level photo) 
- Overvecht (panorama view) 

which are areas with big blocks of flats buit in the 1960ies for workers and also middle class people, these were attributed to families in need of good but cheap housing. These years were times of acute housing shortages. These families now live in individual houses in suburbs (or in homes for the elderly) and the flats are now inhabited by mainly large immigrant families. 
The flats may look good in comparison to similar blocks in France, Britain, Russia, USA etc., they are well renovated but unemployment, school problems, street crime, drugs and youth loitering in the streets are a serious problem not solved with housing renovation. 
In part the problem could be solved by better education, better care for the young, more policing, punishments for offenders which include tackling tyhe underlaying problems (e.g. suspended fines or prison sentences under the condition that the offender starts a professional education or takes on a job) but also discrimination by employers should be dealt with, as laws regulating social benefits are strict for those who claim them but employers have no obligation whatsoever to admit immigrant youngsters or people with real or perceived problems. Also they are not obliged to let students in vocational courses work in their companies for the practical part of the course, while the students cannot obtain their diploma without such work practice!!! This means that employers are creating their own shortage of skilled workers: especially in boom times they complain about the impossibility to find in Utrecht skilled manual personnel but if it comes to admitting school students or unemployed youth from Kanaleneiland or Overvecht they come with complaints about work discipline or lack of good Dutch language skills but these arguments suddenly disappear when they want to take Poles, Portuguese or other new EU foreigners who do not speak any Dutch and at least part of these new migrants have no hesitation in drinking.... often you see vans with Polish license plates parked next to a supermarket and the people are loading crates of beer etc. in industrial quantities!!!!! Meanwhile the Moroccan and Turkish youngsters are not supposed to drink alcohol due to their religion, and it is well known that alcohol can cause serious industrial and traffic accidents, so WHERE is the logic of these employers? 
Also, there are all kinds of compensation schemes to reduce or eliminate the real or perceived economic / monetary loss involved with hiring so-called problem people, which can go up to 100% of the salary being paid by town hall or the State. Even then lots of employers prefer Poles than inhabitants of the problem quarters. 
So, if monetary incentives etc. do not work properly, the employers should be forced by law (and with strict penalties, without escape routes!) to hire a quota of people they perceive as "problem" people. Of couse, real problem people should first be trained and/or treated if ill, on drugs etc. but discrimination should be severely punished, just as social security fraud is: undeclared income, refusal to take jobs and courses offered etc. are now subject to police and court action, fines, community service orders (compulsory unpaid work as a penalty) and in some cases even prison sentences but employers can continue their discriminatory and unfair and uncivic hiring and firing practices without any real and substantial penalty, even if the court recognizes that the employer is wrong he can get rid of the so-called problem person by paying him a monetary compensation (not an astronomic amount, unless he is an investment banker who made the bank go broke!!!). This is a blatant disbalance which should stop, as otherwise all the efforts and public money invested in strengthening these "weak" neighbourhoods is wasted!!!!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Sorry, but the Netherlands are a DEMOCRACY. And as such the employers should hire hwereever they want. The State IMPOSING them to employ a quota from a certain quarter does not solve the problem. Politics is failing. They should instead upgrade the city neighbourhood and give the people better skills and a better reputation. 
Employers who are pressured too much will either shut down and move elsewhere or they will no longer contract new workers as long as politics is like a dictatorship IMPOSING certain employments. This sounds ridiculous. And if the investors do have a certain prejudice against people of a certain neighbourhood it may be due to their experiences with those workers.


----------



## kato2k8

What does being a democracy have to do with regulation of business?


----------



## xarls

A video from Barrio de la Coma, Valencia (Spain). This neighborhood is home of many gipsy families ans one of the worts areas in my city. Many people wo appears in the video was arrested days after the emission of this on TV, thanks to show drugs and weappons to the cameras...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sobVDhFH1ok


----------



## Skyline_FFM

kato2k8 said:


> What does being a democracy have to do with regulation of business?


Easy: Democracies leave it up to every company how they run their business as long as they are inside the laws! And to reject someone I don't want to employ is surely my right as an employer! :lol::lol::lol:
Or does statal imposure have to penetrate every single angle of society? Then it would become a multi-party dictatorship!


----------



## kato2k8

Democray is just how you elect the government, and has absolutely nothing to do with whether it's a dictatorship. It's after all also called the "dictatorship of the majority".


----------



## Skyline_FFM

kato2k8 said:


> Democray is just how you elect the government, and has absolutely nothing to do with whether it's a dictatorship. It's after all also called the "dictatorship of the majority".


NO comparison! :lol::lol::lol::lol: So you think the government should decide who a firm has to employ, with WHOM they have to trade. Okay, then maybe they should also decide who may be your friends, what you have to eat for lunch and breakfast and which pillow you have to use at night!? :lol::lol::lol::nuts::nuts::nuts:
If politics wants ti interfere in that problem, the only demorcratic solution would be to offer financial stimulus for a firm to contract people from a certain neighbourhood.
But honestly I can't believe that this is a REAL FACT! Because even people of the worst of the worst neighbourhoods get jobs - if they really want to!


----------



## domtoren

Skyline_FFM said:


> NO comparison! :lol::lol::lol::lol: So you think the government should decide who a firm has to employ, with WHOM they have to trade. Okay, then maybe they should also decide who may be your friends, what you have to eat for lunch and breakfast and which pillow you have to use at night!? :lol::lol::lol::nuts::nuts::nuts:
> If politics wants ti interfere in that problem, the only demorcratic solution would be to offer financial stimulus for a firm to contract people from a certain neighbourhood.
> But honestly I can't believe that this is a REAL FACT! Because even people of the worst of the worst neighbourhoods get jobs - if they really want to!


Hello Skyline FFM, up to a certain extent what you say is true: we are a democracy, and government should not interfere too much in people's lives, but there is also something called social responsability which means that people and firms should not only think about themselves and their own pleasures but also about local and national society as a whole. 
Here in Holland in the 70ies and 80ies there was a policy that everyone who did not perform for 110% at least of the company norms was dismissed or fired in a "social" way what meant that they were declared invalid, could get an early pension or prolonged dole payments, while in reality they could very well work, and in these years "black" work (undeclared, no taxes paid) was flourishing and tolerated (proof that they could actually do something useful!), but nowadays unemployed workers (even seriously sick ones) have to submit to all kinds of strict rules in the name of social responsability, so employers should also show such social responsability. In this country there are inventives for employers but no obligation, while unemployed are both incented but also forced if incentives do not work. In the old days there was freedom for both parties (no real obligation to work nor to hire) but now there are hard rules for one party and still only incentive without obligation for the other one. 
Of course there are certain limits, that people who AS INDIVIDUALS are a real risk (chronic drunks and drug addicts, hooligans etc.) are shunned by employers is normal due to the real problems (absenteeism, accidents, workplace discipline, etc.) they pose but to say that e.g. all inhabitants of Overvecht and Kanaleneiland are problem people by definition is discrimination. In France it's even worse, many employers turn down any application from an address in 93 (Seine St Denis, rough Paris suburbs) without studying the case in detail. If I were an employer I would prefer a devout Muslim living in Kanaleneiland, Overvecht or 93 if he has a good school and work record, that even gives him an advantage because strong religious feelings and beliefs often include good work ethics and somebody from a poor family in a tough neigbourhood who has a good school and work record often has a much stronger character than somebody from a middle-class or well-off place where conditions are good and temptations are (almost) absent. Unfortunately, many employers do not examine applications in detail, they see a Muslim name and an address in a stigmatized part of town and turn down the application without asking more questions. 
So, as long as free markets work there is no problem (in many Dutch villages and small towns it does) but there where it does not work state intervention is desirable and needed, and here in many fields of life such intervention exists (in laws regarding expropriations for ***** and waterworks, protection of tenants of houses and apartments, workplace and traffic safety, environmental protection etc.) so why not give better chances to workers who are of good will but disadvantaged by age, health, ethnic background, address etc.? Of course these unemployed should improve themselves by further education, better behaviour etc. but they should also get the chance and possibility to get a job and if due to discrimination and in spite of existing incentives and exonerations (tax exemptions for employers who hire perceived problem people) the free market does not work then quota and state measures are needed. Just as banks which have had too much freedom and now provoked a worldwide recession, employers must be confronted with social responsability if they do not take it voluntarily. So they should be incited and, if they even then won't, forced to take people with PERCEIVED problems (high age, religion, skin colour, exotic name, address in tough neighbourhood, handicaps irrelevant for the job: e.g. a person in a wheelchair certainly cannot work on a construction site but can certainly perform well in an office or call centre job!) but I do agree that hiring people with REAL and RELEVANT problems (alcohol/drug addictions, hooliganism, present and serious criminal behaviour, illnesses and handicaps which substantiually influence work performance and cause dangers and risks) is a bridge too far. What should be fought against is discrimination of people with PERCEIVED but not really existing problems and people with REAL problems should be helped and treated as best as possible!
I hope this made clear why some state intervention is needed, in order to correct that what does not work right in free market conditions. It's not about re-creating DDR conditions, but just as in banking State intervention should complement free markets, as these are far from perfect. 
Even in USA there are rules (and they seem to be strictly enforced there, more strictly than in Europe!) against discrimination of minorities, handicapped and even obese people in the labour market. So why not here?


----------



## domtoren

PS. Up to a certain extent, here in Holland the State even tries to dictate what people eat at lunch (at schools and in some workplaces fat foods are banned), who cannot buy alcohol and tobacco (kids up to 16 are forbidden to buy these in supermarkets and all young people have to show ID cards to prove they are over 16), who are your friends (if it turns out that children have bad frequentations or their family conditions are bad, they can be taken out of their context to avoid contacts with loverboys or criminals), but the choice of the pillow still is free. In fact, here the State is trying to control more aspects of life than before because there is too much abuse (almost one million "disabled" for work on a total population of 16.5 millions and an active population of 7 millions, serious cases (with fatal consequences) of child neglect and abuse, problems in schools, state-subsidized Muslim schools which teach that Cristians are bad and that Christianity will disappear, increasing number of cases of pointless violence in the streets and in public transport and places, young people who in one night drink so much that they lost much of their intellectual faculties: before they were judged apt to study at university and after a binge drinking party they were hospitalized and on leaving the hospital they were re-tested and judged just apt for vocational school. So this means that unlimited freedom does not work optimally and some limitations and intervention is needed, there where things go wrong without it. It's the trend here, so employers should take their responsabilty too, or be forced to take it if not out of free will and with public aids and incentives!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

domtoren said:


> PS. Up to a certain extent, here in Holland the State even tries to dictate what people eat at lunch (at schools and in some workplaces fat foods are banned), who cannot buy alcohol and tobacco (kids up to 16 are forbidden to buy these in supermarkets and all young people have to show ID cards to prove they are over 16), who are your friends (if it turns out that children have bad frequentations or their family conditions are bad, they can be taken out of their context to avoid contacts with loverboys or criminals), but the choice of the pillow still is free. In fact, here the State is trying to control more aspects of life than before because there is too much abuse (almost one million "disabled" for work on a total population of 16.5 millions and an active population of 7 millions, serious cases (with fatal consequences) of child neglect and abuse, problems in schools, state-subsidized Muslim schools which teach that Cristians are bad and that Christianity will disappear, increasing number of cases of pointless violence in the streets and in public transport and places, young people who in one night drink so much that they lost much of their intellectual faculties: before they were judged apt to study at university and after a binge drinking party they were hospitalized and on leaving the hospital they were re-tested and judged just apt for vocational school. So this means that unlimited freedom does not work optimally and some limitations and intervention is needed, there where things go wrong without it. It's the trend here, so employers should take their responsabilty too, or be forced to take it if not out of free will and with public aids and incentives!


You may be right. But I still think it is hard to force a firm. Not that the idea itself is bad. And I am sure this is a good point in terms of fighting discrimination. 
In a state school here in Germany it is also not allowed to sell various unhealthy things to children. But if they do not get it at school, they buy it elsewhere. 
It is very problematic to try to intervene into personal issues since it is almost impossible to control everything and everyone at every time! Thus they will always find a "solution" to get around the statal rules. 
All firms have a social responsibility as well as every single citizen has. If I cross the street with red light and a child imitates me and gets hit by a car - I have infringed my responsibility as a good citizen and I carry a good portion of guilt for the child that got hit by a car. I am aware of it.
But normally you cannot expect to see the majority of firms working like that. 
The best proof for it is that European or American firms go to produce in India, China or Indonesia where they employ children that better went to school instead to have the maximum profit! Do you think such a kind of people could get forced to do anything by government? I doubt it. They will just leave and settle where they can go on with their dirty games. This will always be like that!


----------



## glanza

Haven't seen dublin in this thread and theres not alot of pics of limrick.
Ballymun, Dublin
















Finglas Dublin(riots on patricks day on first pic)

























fatima mansions dublin

























Sherrif St. dublin.

















These videos are just a complation of all the bad areas..have a look.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-A5Qszcc2g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L4IOjW5lYk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNk4LVrWMGM&feature=related

.. Thats just dublin..
Here Is Limerick.








































This video shows how depressing limerick is.
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRw3Tvw67Lk*

Even the smaller towns outside of dublin, in kildare are bad for their size. .
Here is where i live.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FROuorkJ6jQ


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

No really bad areas as such, but one of the areas with a reputation for violence is probably "Nerang". You'd be stupid to go there by yourself at night, especially to the train station.

Edit: After having looked at some of these pictures. My city hardly compared. Some of these places look like war-torn cities you would expect to find in Iraq or something around the vicinity.


----------



## psylence

Wow, looked the whole topic. South Bronx photos impressed me very much. Also, the most terryfying districts for me are in latin america and china... But eu suburbs shocked me too.


----------



## psylence

Topic lacks Russia...

Kimry town, lying on the border of Moscow and Tver' regions isn't my hometown but i've been there many times...

It is 130 km far from Moscow, in last two decades it was especially known as local gipsys' drug selling center. Populations is about 65 000. Though bloody 90's are over, Kimry is still a VERY unfriendly place, not the best choice for a walk when the sun is down.



















(c) wikipedia









(c) maha_pil @ flickr




































(c) vglubinke @ flickr









(c) jate @ flickr































































(c) http://minfo47.livejournal.com/

p.s. anyway Volga river looks cool there!


----------



## melbstud

limerik and russia that look rough fu#4k


----------



## limerickguy

melbstud said:


> limerik and russia that look rough fu#4k


i live in Limerick and i have to say some of the areas are so bad it like a building site. its known everywhere as stab city, place only has *100,000 *in it but was dubbed the *murder capital of europe*! some of these videos scare the hell out of me because i know theyre not just once off things..it happens all the time!

*Limerick has the highest rate of social/council houses in the country at 33%!*

some of these areas include, *moyross, ballynanty, kileely, st marys park, the island, weston, ballanacurra weston, southill, prospect*..the list goes on!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH8tO6_AHq8&feature=PlayList&p=4B121DDC00C57DAF&index=0&playnext=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRw3Tvw67Lk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih2C-C1zzvM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXer3ASoi68
even look at the related links in youtube!

this is the proposed regeneration for some of these areas, but it is now likely it wont go ahead because the country is broke!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShqD09jUhdU

theres been books about the gangland in the city, documentaries, dvds videos..even planned to appear on donal macinteres worlds most dangerous cities! *this place is widely regarded as one of the worlds black spots*!

google and youtube STAB CITY LIMERICK and see what comes up! its unbelivable!


----------



## desertpunk

Albuquerque has bad neighborhoods? How could that be?

Southeast Heights (The city's premier ghetto area)
South Valley 
Atrisco
Five Points
Carlisle/Montgomery (an up-and-coming deluxe ghetto neighborhood)
Westgate Heights
Near North Valley
Kirtland Addition


----------



## MiamiMan305

In New Jersey the old industrial cities are easily the most dangerous and run down. Luckily they represent a small minority of what the state is actually like. 

I find it ironic that the most desirable geographic locations in the state (on the Delaware River across from Philly, on the Hudson River and a bay across from New York City, Beaches on the Atlantic Ocean) have the worst ghettos but a lot of the wealth is concentrated in the middle of no where farmland of Central Jersey. 

Camden:









Newark:









Jersey City: 









Asbury Park:









Trenton:









Paterson:









Atlantic City:









are all pretty ghetto and considered undesirable by most New Jersians. There has been a recent effort to revitalize Newark and Jersey City however, and I think out all these cities they have the most potential.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Adventure playground? Didn't manage to find the time-bomb before it exploded? :lol:


----------



## HS

Katowice's worst area - Nikiszowiec

Photos by MarcinK
































































It could be really nice place


----------



## Gymnopedie

This is one of the low income areas in Lima, it's right in the middle of the city.


----------



## Obscene

limerickguy said:


> ya it has a tough reputation, not so long ago it was announced the murder capital of europe!


for being a small city perhaps, but i doubt it could rival Naples in Italy when it comes to gangrelated murders


----------



## limerickguy

Obscene said:


> for being a small city perhaps, but i doubt it could rival Naples in Italy when it comes to gangrelated murders


i know its hard to believe but heres the headline from irelands main business newspaper

http://www.independent.ie/national-...fficial-murder-capital-of-europe-1353369.html

other places showing it

http://www.paddybloggit.com/its-official-limerick-is-the-murder-capital-of-europe/

http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/limerick-branded-europes-murder-capital-358447.html

http://newswire99.blogspot.com/2008/04/paper-brands-limerick-murder-capital-of.html


----------



## nordisk celt83

Obscene said:


> for being a small city perhaps, but i doubt it could rival Naples in Italy when it comes to gangrelated murders


Hi Obscene,

I was brought up in Norway, and lived in Sweden and Belgium for a little while as a child, so I'll try and add some objectivity to this.

Yes, you're right to question the exaggerated reputation of Limerick.
Yes, Limerick is quite depressing and has a multitude of social problems, but no where near the levels suggested above which have been proven wrong.

The article correctly asserts that the World Health Organisation says Ireland has 2nd lowest crime rate in Europe, but unfortunately that doesn't sell newspapers or satisfy deluded Irish people's L.A complex that they live in the hood.(which is cool by the way)

The article, which was not in Ireland's leading paper, has been rebuked. (the irish times is ireland's only reputable broadsheet, the indo is a rag)

*The documentary, “Ireland’s Crime Capitals” broadcast on TV3 on 29th October retransmitted the claim that Limerick was once Europe’’s murder capital despite the fact that the claim had been debunked over twelve months ago. In fact, Limerick has never been the murder capital of Europe.

The original claim was first used by the Irish Independent, but was quickly proven to be false.

The assumption was reached by the paper after they calculated that in the period of 2007-2008 there were seven murders in Limerick per 100,000 people.

Limerick City has a population of 60,000 and not all of the murders in that period happened in Limerick City.

Last year, the the makers of More 4 news were forced to issue an on-air apology for touting the same claim, along with a claim that 16 people were murdered in Limerick in 2008.

During a debate at the University of Limerick in 2008, Councillor Diarmuid Scully explains where the Independent came up with their figure:

No. Please. I will take you in a minute but this is very important. What has actually happened is that the Sunday Independent took the crime statistics for the Limerick Garda division, population 175,304 people. They then divided it by the population of Limerick city according to the census, 52,560, and came up with murder rate out of all proportion to reality. That’s like taking the situation whereby when that poor lady, Patricia Furlong was murdered in Glencullen in County Wicklow and saying, “There’s been one murder in Glencullen with a population of 467. Therefore Glencullen has a murder rate of 214 per 100,000 people. That makes Glencullen the most dangerous place in the world.”*


Basically, it's all a load of bull that sells newspapers! Irish newspapers only focus on negative things and will scew statistics to paint an image of doom and gloom.

How many murders have there been in Limerick in 2009? I'd hazzard a guess that it's around 2...


----------



## limerickguy

nordisk celt83 said:


> Hi Obscene,
> 
> I was brought up in Norway, and lived in Sweden and Belgium for a little while as a child, so I'll try and add some objectivity to this.
> 
> Yes, you're right to question the exaggerated reputation of Limerick.
> Yes, Limerick is quite depressing and has a multitude of social problems, but no where near the levels suggested above which have been proven wrong.
> 
> The article correctly asserts that the World Health Organisation says Ireland has 2nd lowest crime rate in Europe, but unfortunately that doesn't sell newspapers or satisfy deluded Irish people's L.A complex that they live in the hood.(which is cool by the way)
> 
> The article, which was not in Ireland's leading paper, has been rebuked. (the irish times is ireland's only reputable broadsheet, the indo is a rag)
> 
> *The documentary, “Ireland’s Crime Capitals” broadcast on TV3 on 29th October retransmitted the claim that Limerick was once Europe’’s murder capital despite the fact that the claim had been debunked over twelve months ago. In fact, Limerick has never been the murder capital of Europe.
> 
> The original claim was first used by the Irish Independent, but was quickly proven to be false.
> 
> The assumption was reached by the paper after they calculated that in the period of 2007-2008 there were seven murders in Limerick per 100,000 people.
> 
> Limerick City has a population of 60,000 and not all of the murders in that period happened in Limerick City.
> 
> Last year, the the makers of More 4 news were forced to issue an on-air apology for touting the same claim, along with a claim that 16 people were murdered in Limerick in 2008.
> 
> During a debate at the University of Limerick in 2008, Councillor Diarmuid Scully explains where the Independent came up with their figure:
> 
> No. Please. I will take you in a minute but this is very important. What has actually happened is that the Sunday Independent took the crime statistics for the Limerick Garda division, population 175,304 people. They then divided it by the population of Limerick city according to the census, 52,560, and came up with murder rate out of all proportion to reality. That’s like taking the situation whereby when that poor lady, Patricia Furlong was murdered in Glencullen in County Wicklow and saying, “There’s been one murder in Glencullen with a population of 467. Therefore Glencullen has a murder rate of 214 per 100,000 people. That makes Glencullen the most dangerous place in the world.”*
> 
> 
> Basically, it's all a load of bull that sells newspapers! Irish newspapers only focus on negative things and will scew statistics to paint an image of doom and gloom.
> 
> How many murders have there been in Limerick in 2009? I'd hazzard a guess that it's around 2...


it is true about the hype over the media but thats all we (irish people) know is seeing all this in the news and paper so i blame the media for this portrayal, true or not its still being rammed down our throats every week so what am i to believe?

for the record the population is actually around 100k metro as the city boundary restricts it to 52k


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Gymnopedie said:


> This is one of the low income areas in Lima, it's right in the middle of the city.


This reamins me of hills near Ankara. They look(ed?) exactly the same!


----------



## gooseberry

*Boston*

Cathedral Housing Projects in the South End uke:








And this mess of course..


----------



## gooseberry

HS said:


> Katowice's worst area - Nikiszowiec
> 
> Photos by MarcinK
> 
> It could be really nice place


Looks awful! If I lived there, I would... :badnews:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

gooseberry said:


> Looks awful! If I lived there, I would... :badnews:


I bet you have much worse districts in Boston! hno:


----------



## gooseberry

^^ See a couple threads up. I was being sarcastic. Nikiszowiec doesn't really look bad at all to me.


----------



## chrisnyce

I currently live in San Jose. I lived all over the world and San Jose ghettos exist but not many are severely dangerous. 

Believe it or not, these two blocks used to be run down as ever but alot of neighborhoods got cleaned up in the last ten years. The latter of the two still looks the same but the crime element is not as prevalent.


















Squatter areas viewable from my balcony in Manila. They are just behind the elevated train.









From New York - obviously these are old but it feels like yesterday...

This is Jacob Riis Projects. State run PJs with the white windows. The projects you see in NYC with black framed windows are ran by the city. View of Twin Towers in the background followed by a view looking Uptown and towards the Empire State Building.



















I took all the photos except the first two in San Jose courtesy of Google Maps


----------



## kicksilver

Rio de Janeiro has more than 1000 slums, but this one gets the prize:










It's the worldwide-known Rocinha slum. It's not the biggest, by far, but the reason I'm picking this one is that its located in the heart of the South Zone (i.e the richest area in Rio). It's located in São Conrado, the third most expensive neighrbourhood in Rio (any apartment is worth more than U$1,000,000 and on the other side of the hill is Leblon and Ipanema, the 2nd and 1st most expensive places in Latin America, respectively.

Just a little social disparity for you guys.


----------



## KiwiGuy

For Nelson: Anywhere near Victory Square and the Washington Valley. Some other parts of the city are just as bad but this is where all the drug addicts and biker gangs and the majority of the state houses are.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Katowice looks really nice actually.

Watched a documentary about Philly the other day, and I must say I was shocked. They drove through neighbourhods of never-ending blocks of run-down buildings with boarded up windows etc. The murder rate is sky high and both locals and the police spoke about the hopeless situation is the area.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

kicksilver said:


> Rio de Janeiro has more than 1000 slums, but this one gets the prize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the worldwide-known Rocinha slum. It's not the biggest, by far, but the reason I'm picking this one is that its located in the heart of the South Zone (i.e the richest area in Rio). It's located in São Conrado, the third most expensive neighrbourhood in Rio (any apartment is worth more than U$1,000,000 and on the other side of the hill is Leblon and Ipanema, the 2nd and 1st most expensive places in Latin America, respectively.
> 
> Just a little social disparity for you guys.


Anyway it is respectable that these people who have no clue of house-building, engineering etc. manage to build these houses on such steep hills and they do not slide down the hills with heavy tropical monsoons! 
But as for the disparity: It is horrible! 1 million isn't much for an apartment in a metropolis - but if you consider the immediate neighbourhood, it is really shocking!


----------



## kicksilver

Skyline FFM, 1 million dollars for the brazilian standard is A LOT of money. The minimum wage here is U$300. And 1 million is for a 100m² apartment, away from the beach. At the beach front, it will go beyond the U$5,000,000 mark. And you're wrong man, most of those "houses" will come down whenever it rains strong. After the heavy rains, all you see on TV is reports about the slidings in the slums and homeless people...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

kicksilver said:


> Skyline FFM, 1 million dollars for the brazilian standard is A LOT of money. The minimum wage here is U$300. And 1 million is for a 100m² apartment, away from the beach. At the beach front, it will go beyond the U$5,000,000 mark. And you're wrong man, most of those "houses" will come down whenever it rains strong. After the heavy rains, all you see on TV is reports about the slidings in the slums and homeless people...


Oh, I didn't know that. This is sad,...


----------



## chrisnyce

kicksilver said:


> Skyline FFM, 1 million dollars for the brazilian standard is A LOT of money. The minimum wage here is U$300. And 1 million is for a 100m² apartment, away from the beach. At the beach front, it will go beyond the U$5,000,000 mark. And you're wrong man, most of those "houses" will come down whenever it rains strong. After the heavy rains, all you see on TV is reports about the slidings in the slums and homeless people...


agreed - they have the same types of squatters residences in manila and when a typhoon comes those sheet metal roofs all too often become decapitating devices - people constantly get electrocuted in squatter areas in manila and when a fire hits quite often there is great loss of life. i assume it's the same in the favelas.


----------



## Conor

Belfast video: Tackling riots, racism, divide and sectarianism. 

http://www.tv3.ie/videos.php?video=16039&locID=1.65.449

Heres some images of our worst areas:













































































































































































Falls:

http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...=SWmtUCFDikrnNokl5vM1CA&cbp=12,64.29,,0,-8.17

Shankill:

http://www.google.com/maps?source=s...d=kCbCSHZuFc8wlwsvTCmr_A&cbp=12,0.45,,0,-0.95


----------



## Miguel_PL

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> Yes, but this is just a one district. Slovakia is a beautiful and rich country. Eurotrip is just a stupid, ignorant, menial, but funny movie.
> 
> Gypsies are a big problem in our country.


Of course Slovakia is a beautiful country and I really like spending a few days each year there but is it rich ? I wouldn't say so. It's just like Poland and Hungary - 'medium rich'.


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Yes, you are absolutely right. Hungary, Poland and Slovakia are on the same line. :cheers:

But it is still very rich and very modern in comparsion what shows Eurotrip.


----------



## Chrissib

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> This flats were given to gypsies for FREE, 15-17 years ago. This buildings were new, in excellent condition, it was a very nice part of town.
> 
> Its their work, trust me. They have a very strange mentality and a style of living.


They live like their brothers and sisters in India.


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
You are right, but here, they have a chance, they have free schools, free housing, lot of benefits, they have a help and work centers, they have a money from state, they have a job opportunity here, but they totally ignore it.

Its very hard to explain.


----------



## dutchmaster

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> Yes, but this is just a one district. Slovakia is a beautiful and rich country. Eurotrip is just a stupid, ignorant, menial, but funny movie.
> 
> Gypsies are a big problem in our country.


Of course i know that...with one cent they paied a good hotel in the city :lol: Do you think I'm gonna believe that?


----------



## Iluminat

Jim856796 said:


> ^^On that last photo, it looks like some company unsuccessfully attemted to demolish the building. They stripped off a portion of the facade.


Looks like small gas exposion, hard to say.



> Why do gypsies have to live in a crappy third-wirld environment?


I guess they like it this way Chanov in Czech Republic is very similar http://whitewoman.sweb.cz/chanov/gallery.htm perhaps it's because they are nomads:dunno:


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
They have just a very different mentality and lifestyle. 
They are problem all over the Europe.


----------



## eklips

^^ Or maybe this is just the general way to talk about them in Slovakia to legitimize the fact that gypsies are the most dominated element of your society. 
If you say that they have a "different mentality" and "lifestyle", then you forget elements such as this

http://www.amnesty.org/en/appeals-for-action/romani-children-denied-proper-education-slovakia


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
So, You think that we are a nation of racists? 
Its very easy to comment this problem from countries where arent Romani people. (Amnesty International) 
Its very entrenching article, because there are just a few Roma schools in Slovakia, only in the villages where majority population are Romanis.

There isnt a one school in my city (second biggest city in country) for only Romani children. Roma and white kids are together in schools, Gypsies are living with white people all around the city. 
Problem is, that 80 percent of all crimes are perpetrated by Romanis, kids are attacked in schools by Roma kids.
I was attacked and robbed by gypsies twice. 
Its logic that white people are against segregation.






Problem is simple.

7:14

"During communism, Roma and white kids were togehter in school" 

-Yes this is right.

"White people were complaining about Roma that they do not let them be and that they steal things from that but *it wasnt true* .

-This is one big lie, Roma criminality was problem during communism, too. Kids were attacked by Roma kids, too. 

In 2000, there was a special help program between Belgium and Slovakia. 5000 gypsies were sent to Belgium for better life. Few months later were gypsies sent back to Slovakia from Belgium goverment, because gypsies were incorrigible.
In Canada the government is currently pushing to deport Roma back to Eastern Europe.
Today, lot of gypsies from Slovakia migrate to Britain. They have modern cars, big houses, but they are still a huge part of organized crime and criminality rise in location where they live. This is a big problem all over the Britain. 
So, they arent problem only in Slovakia. They are problem all over the Europe, Czech Republic, Hungary, Poland, Slovakia, Romania and Great Britain too.


----------



## kicksilver

I hope you guys don't have stuff like this in Europe...


----------



## goschio

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> This flats were given to gypsies for FREE, 15-17 years ago. This buildings were new, in excellent condition, it was a very nice part of town.
> 
> Its their work, trust me. They have a very strange mentality and a style of living.



These are just lame excuses. The government should not leave these people alone in these ghettos. What a stupid idea to move a whole herd of gypsis into the same property. Of course they will waste it and make it miserable. Just move these people by force to separate locations and sent their childreen to boarding schools where they learn basic human skills. These whole gypsis structures must be broken up and destroyed. It shouldn't be tolerated that gypsy childreen don't attend school and law has no reach over these people.


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal

kicksilver said:


> I hope you guys don't have stuff like this in Europe...


Sad.hno:


----------



## kicksilver

And ironically, this picture shows the "Paraisópolis" (Heaven city) slum sharing the same wall of a luxury condominium in Morumbi, one of the richest neighbourhoods of São Paulo, and maybe, one of the most expensive in the world. You can notice the private pools in each apartment.


----------



## citybus

I doubt that the Gypsy buildings were in great condition to begin with. After all the government is not collecting rubbish, though I don't see why the residents havent dug a landfill dump further away from the houses.


----------



## nicolasoran

here's one of the worst part of paris (clichy sous bois-montfermeil) :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasoran/2925982793/in/set-72157611402893209/
les bosquets : montfermeil

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasoran/2964731975/sizes/l/in/set-72157608216761139/
les bosquets : Montfermeil

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasoran/3946963559/in/set-72157608216761139/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasoran/3948987114/in/set-72157608217659095/
la forestière: Clichy sous bois

http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasoran/3848311736/in/set-72157608217659095/
la forestière: Clichy sous bois

here's a video of the area :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpWHMlYEwsI(interesting from 1:15)
not numerous gun crime in france, but antisocial behaviour, assaults and robbery most of the time (like in london and european cities)


----------



## nicolasoran

you can visit my page to see more and more social housing from france


----------



## High Strung

DarkLite said:


> LOL inner city SF cannot really compare to suburban Paris or Seville.
> Even better, Aussie ghettos arent really ghettos


Bruh sound hella stupid. I'm from West Oakland, which is basically the Lower 9th Ward of the West Coast. I lived in LA for six years and I lived in South Richmond. Believe me when I say this: San Francisco got the worst hoods in in the West Coast period. HP, The Double Rock, Visitacion Valley are shittin on Oakland, Compton, Watts and North Richmond. HP has the highest cancer rate in the country because its in a toxic waste part of town. 

Yeah when you look at statistics, SF with a population of 800K people and a homicide rate of 100 per year seems low, but all those killings are are Tenderloin, Mission, HP and Sunnydale. The population of those areas put together are less than 200K people. South East Frisco ain't no joke. 

D-Boys and thugs from East Oakland, East Palo Alto, North Richmond and Hayward don't fuckin go to Frisco Slums. Dudes from the Town might go to Richmond to **** with some broads, People from Richmond and Vallejo come to Oakland to go clubbin and go to sideshows, but no one goes to Frisco hoods point blank unless they goin to a Niners game.


----------



## Jim856796

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> This flats were given to gypsies for FREE, 15-17 years ago. This buildings were new, in excellent condition, it was a very nice part of town.
> 
> Its their work, trust me. They have a very strange mentality and a style of living.


Another question: Why do gypsies have to intentionally do heavy abuse their own dwellings? One answer is they are extremely poor (so poor, they can't easily afford to pay rent). Any other answers?


----------



## brazilteen

that is my city worst district for live


----------



## brazilteen

In sorocaba Brazil


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels: districts of Sint-Jans-Molenbeek and Anderlecht
Not worse in terms of housing although pretty bad for Belgium, but worse in terms of gangs and crime, mostly North afrikans such as Morrocs....

















































Watch!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHWyjO0WQXc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm2_cjvijqk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru0fiqO1tEA


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I have read an article about Brussels and EU politicians complaining about the security problems there.


----------



## im_from_zw038

A typical Dutch (Netherlands or Holland for those who are confused  ) white trash neighbourhood, this one is in the city of Zwolle.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12,.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









and another one

1












2












3












4












5












6












7












8












9












10












11












12












13












14












15












16












17












18












19












20












21












22


----------



## Spookvlieger

Skyline_FFM said:


> I have read an article about Brussels and EU politicians complaining about the security problems there.


Basically its the same situation as in the suburbs of Paris only on smaller scale...,60% Islam, Low education because half of them skip class during the day, high number of unemployment and absolute anarchy because policemen are afraid of entering the districts...
They show absolutely no effort of integration and blame everything on the Belgians them self and their government, plus they would rather see Belgium turning into a Islam state then showing some effort themselves to integrate in our system. hno:And then they blame us beiing racist.:dunno::?


----------



## Spookvlieger

im_from_zw038 said:


> A typical Dutch (Netherlands or Holland for those who are confused  ) white trash neighbourhood, this one is in the city of Zwolle.=QUOTE]
> 
> Does't look to bad... Social housing? Bet their are some worse places to live in in the Netherlands no? But in case you wondering: No way i want to live in any of the places you've shown here...
> Here in Belgium there isn't so much social housing as in the netherlands I guess...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

joshsam said:


> Basically its the same situation as in the suburbs of Paris only on smaller scale...,60% Islam, Low education because half of them skip class during the day, high number of unemployment and absolute anarchy because policemen are afraid of entering the districts...
> They show absolutely no effort of integration and blame everything on the Belgians them self and their government, plus they would rather see Belgium turning into a Islam state then showing some effort themselves to integrate in our system. hno:And then they blame us beiing racist.:dunno::?


This sounds familiar to me,...


----------



## miamipaintball

the Netherlands doesn't look bad at all. if you ever come vacation in miami cross the bridge to downtown and drive around, but be careful, you can get carjacked in some areas.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Yea north of downtown its like driving into a third world country.


----------



## leekie008

joshsam said:


> Basically its the same situation as in the suburbs of Paris only on smaller scale...,60% Islam, Low education because half of them skip class during the day, high number of unemployment and absolute anarchy because policemen are afraid of entering the districts...
> They show absolutely no effort of integration and blame everything on the Belgians them self and their government, plus they would rather see Belgium turning into a Islam state then showing some effort themselves to integrate in our system. hno:And then they blame us beiing racist.:dunno::?


Basically the same situation is happening in Sydney Australia. The suburbs with these kind of people are no go zones and you should see the social welfare office cues, majority of them wear headscarfs, have 10 kids and haven't contributed a single cent to the country.


----------



## ♣628.finst

Some run-down neighborhoods in Hong Kong. 

North Point 



















with poor urban planning 










Noisy trams










Model Estate, a housing estate in North Point


----------



## ♣628.finst

Some portions of Wan Chai




























Excluding the far background


----------



## ♣628.finst

Wan Chai in year 1966










Bars, night clubs in Wan Chai.


----------



## aaabbbccc

joshsam said:


> Brussels: districts of Sint-Jans-Molenbeek and Anderlecht
> Not worse in terms of housing although pretty bad for Belgium, but worse in terms of gangs and crime, mostly North afrikans such as Morrocs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHWyjO0WQXc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm2_cjvijqk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru0fiqO1tEA


I myself being 1/4 moroccan the other 1/4 is puerto rican and 1/2 french and I am so ashamed of what these horrible moroccan immigrants are doing , they are destroying everything in their path and it makes me sick !


----------



## Skyline_FFM

leekie008 said:


> Basically the same situation is happening in Sydney Australia. The suburbs with these kind of people are no go zones and you should see the social welfare office cues, majority of them wear headscarfs, have 10 kids and haven't contributed a single cent to the country.


If you hadn't said Sydney, I would have thought you were writing about Berlin, Cologne or other German cities. Not to mention the adhan sounding from their neighbourhoods...


----------



## Kameel02

^^ If this racist talk doesn't stop I'm gonna alert the moderators to deal with you two.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Is it racist to state facts? So all of our media and press here is racist also!? Strange...


----------



## Kameel02

I'm not saying more.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Kameel02 said:


> I'm not saying more.


It's always hard to hear the truth I guess... You can go the the administrators but I don't think anything will hapen. I havn't said anything but my own opinion in a nice way...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Maybe he considers this Moroccan journalist racist also:


----------



## Jim856796

The worst area in St. Louis is almost the entire North Side. it is full of abandoned houses which are falling into beyond disrepair. Just south of St. Louis Place, there once stood a district even worse, a housing project named Pruitt-Igoe. The project stood from 1956 until 1972-76.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Yeah, outside the touristic Paris there is another Paris. Filthy, dirty and violent. Using one of the suburban trains is like a horror trip. It is just like waiting for some of those anti-social youth starting a quarrel and beat each other up or being robbed by them.


----------



## Minato ku

Don't take Clichy sous Bois as the average suburban Paris when it is the worst area of the city.
In reality, the crime rate is higher in inner Paris than in suburban Paris.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

But those criminals do most live outside or at least in the outskirts (which is different from suburb). And I have seen several parts of Paris that look almost like 3rd World. And Paris is not really known as a safe city, but neither are Brussels, Malmö and London.


----------



## Minato ku

Over 80% of the population live outside the peripherique (inner city) and well over 95% of the population don't live in the districts that tourists visit.


----------



## eklips

^^ Skyline, go and live in Caracas and Lagos for a while and you'll see what the third world really is about (not that I have anything against those places, I don't use the term third world disrespectfully  )


----------



## Spookvlieger

in 2007, during a school trip, we stayed in a cheap hotel in Saint Denis for 3 days. The only nice looking building in the whole block was the hotel. The rest was rundown, But a few streets up ahead there were nice buildings an everything was well maintained... there was a shopping mall in front of the hotel but no store was in there,it was quite big, it even had it's own metro station. But store fronts where full graffiti and windows where smached. and we did not go on the streets at night because there where no white people in the streets. Every where you looked you could see groups of young man hanging...


The hotel manager said we should not be afraid of them because people in this quarter where nice and friendly, but nevertheless we avoided them...

Overall, exept for a few streets adn the commies, the area looked quite nice, there where just no white people in the area...


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ it was here: 
http://maps.google.be/maps?f=q&sour...aint-Denis,+Ile-de-France,+Frankrijk&t=h&z=16


----------



## konoro

In Derbyshire I would probably say the worst place I know is South Normanton as it is full of chavs


----------



## Spookvlieger

I also remember seeing some shitty hoods in aulnay-sous-bois...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

eklips said:


> ^^ Skyline, go and live in Caracas and Lagos for a while and you'll see what the third world really is about (not that I have anything against those places, I don't use the term third world disrespectfully  )


That would be 4th World by my definition. But I already lives outside Europe in a so-called 3rd World country. And honestly apart from the very poor slums, much of the run-down neighbourhoods looked the same as huge parts of Paris!


----------



## eklips

where do you live?


----------



## goschio

Plateau Mont-Royal said:


> The primary "rough" areas in Montreal:
> 
> Corner of Fullum and Ontario streets in the Centre-Sud district. There have been 2 murders here this year. Ironically, its a block away from the Quebec security headquarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Catherine street in the Hochelaga-Maisonneuve district. There was recently a major police operation in the area. About 30 people were arrested, drugs and weapons were seized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A housing project in Lasalle. There was a murder a two blocks from here this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Point-St Charles district. A working class area, known to produce some crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal-Nord. This area is home to many of Montreals gangs. The first picture was the scene of a race riot in 2008, after a teen was shot dead by police. Stores were looted, cars burned and one police officer was shot in the leg.


Why do the streets look so horrible? Is it becasue of the strong winters?


----------



## LtBk

Yes, and road maintenance in Montreal is rather terrible from what I read.



Skyline_FFM said:


> But those criminals do most live outside or at least in the outskirts (which is different from suburb). And I have seen several parts of Paris that look almost like 3rd World. And Paris is not really known as a safe city, but neither are Brussels, Malmö and London.


If you think those cities are dangerous, you really haven't been to cities like Detroit, Philly, Baltimore, Caracas, Rio etc.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

eklips said:


> where do you live?


In Germany. Why?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

LtBk said:


> Yes, and road maintenance in Montreal is rather terrible from what I read.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think those cities are dangerous, you really haven't been to cities like Detroit, Philly, Baltimore, Caracas, Rio etc.


I HAVE been to Rio. But I am talking about dangerous in European standards. And they surely are. So you have never heard about Molenbeek, Rosengard and other such ghettos where the is a no-go area for police and firemen?


----------



## apinamies

Havukoski is one of the worst in Vantaa. But there is no slums like Africa or Latin America in Finland.

http://koti.welho.com/pcatani/havukoski.html

http://vantaanvandaali.blogspot.com/2009/03/koivukyla-mageen-urbaania-asumista.html


----------



## eklips

Skyline_FFM said:


> In Germany. Why?


lol, because you just wrote you were living in an non european third world city.
But I guess you meant that you live*d* there and it was actually a typo.

So in what third world non-european city have you lived?


----------



## Guaicaipuro

eklips said:


> ^^ Skyline, go and live in Caracas and Lagos for a while and you'll see what the third world really is about (not that I have anything against those places, I don't use the term third world disrespectfully  )


Sorry but are you comparing Nigeria with Venezuela? :crazy:

*Venezuela*
GDP PPA US$* 12.340*
HDI *0.844*

*Nigeria*
GDP PPA US$* 2.249*
HDI *0.511*

Venezuela is one of the most "developed" countrys in latin america.. Caracas maybe had big slums but those slums are not poorest or worst than peruvian, colombian o brazilian slums.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

eklips said:


> lol, because you just wrote you were living in an non european third world city.
> But I guess you meant that you live*d* there and it was actually a typo.
> 
> So in what third world non-european city have you lived?


:lol: Yes, it was a typo. I already lived in São Paulo and Curitiba. I also spent 5 months in Mumbai - and honestly Mumbai doesn't even qualify as 3rd World for me - if you compare it to Brazil or Argentina or Mexico!


----------



## eklips

Skyline, I have never been to Brazil (or India), but I lived in Peru and travelled in other latin American countries and there is really no _direct_ comparison with Paris (there are of course indirect ones, because there are much more similarities between first and third world countries than what we think, but that's a more complicated issue).



Guaicaipuro said:


> Sorry but are you comparing Nigeria with Venezuela? :crazy:
> 
> *Venezuela*
> GDP PPA US$* 12.340*
> HDI *0.844*
> 
> *Nigeria*
> GDP PPA US$* 2.249*
> HDI *0.511*
> 
> Venezuela is one of the most "developed" countrys in latin america.. Caracas maybe had big slums but those slums are not poorest or worst than peruvian, colombian o brazilian slums.



And how are your GDP statistics even relevant to the conversation here? And have I compared Venezuela with Nigeria (or Colombia, Brazil and Peru)? No I did not, Lagos and Caracas only served as examples of cities that were much tougher than Paris on many levels, nothing more. And take your borderline racist dick measuring contest elsewhere this is the citytalk and urban issues, not "la Plaza" on latinscrapers.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

eklips said:


> Skyline, I have never been to Brazil (or India), but I lived in Peru and travelled in other latin American countries and there is really no _direct_ comparison with Paris (there are of course indirect ones, because there are much more similarities between first and third world countries than what we think, but that's a more complicated issue).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how are your GDP statistics even relevant to the conversation here? And have I compared Venezuela with Nigeria (or Colombia, Brazil and Peru)? No, I did not, they only served as examples of cities that were tougher than Paris, nothing more. And take your *borderline racist dick measuring contest* elsewhere this is the citytalk and urban issues, not "la Plaza" on latinscrapers.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## miamipaintball

Guaicaipuro said:


> Sorry but are you comparing Nigeria with Venezuela? :crazy:
> 
> *Venezuela*
> GDP PPA US$* 12.340*
> HDI *0.844*
> 
> *Nigeria*
> GDP PPA US$* 2.249*
> HDI *0.511*
> 
> Venezuela is one of the most "developed" countrys in latin america.. Caracas maybe had big slums but those slums are not poorest or worst than peruvian, colombian o brazilian slums.



wrong, Argentina or chile are, southern brazil as well


----------



## Guaicaipuro

miamipaintball said:


> wrong, Argentina or chile are, southern brazil as well


Southern Brazil?? is that a country?

Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Mexico, Costa Rica and Venezuela are de most "developed" countrys en latin america..


----------



## Spookvlieger

Guaicaipuro said:


> Southern Brazil?? is that a country?
> 
> Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Mexico, Costa Rica and Venezuela are de most "developed" countrys en latin america..


*To make you to stop arguing about this:*


----------



## eklips

Gdp just measures the amount of money (figuratively) present in a country at a given time.

It doesn't tell *anything* else. It doesn't tell you who posess this wealth, where it is used, for what and it certainly doesn't tell much about "developpement".

But the problem is that the concept itself of "developpement" is terribly flawed, because based on the supposition that societies are independant from each other, some are just better off than others, there is no domination between nations, no unequal trade relations, no catastrophic policies forced down the weaker nations by institutions such as the Paris club, the WTO or the IMF... Which is why I prefer the concept of first/third worlds because it doesn't negate the fact that nations are fundamentally related to each other.

The concept of "developpement" is also based on the supposition that the road taken by "developped" countries is the only one and is good enough. Problem is, things are not so perfect in the 'developped' world (there is still exploitation, poverty, social isolation etc.) yet it is said that 'developping' countries should take the same road....

Second problem is that most 'developped' countries are where they are due to things that are unavailable to today's 'developping' world. Europe would never be where it is now would it not be for the cheap natural ressources it acquired first in their colonies and then in dominated periferical third world nations. The same is true for these nations who never officialy colonised, such as Sweden or the US. 



*So take your off-topic nationalist latin-american dick-measuring developpement contest elsewhere, this is a useless debate and the citytalk forum is not the place for it*.


----------



## Spookvlieger

okey but this map does show where in the world the income per person is highest.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Japan got fat. No, it doesn't tell you anything. GDP only measures the size of the economy, not how much each individual earns, nor the standard of life that each individual has. Besides, standard of life and level of development, as eklips rightly points out, is subjective.


----------



## miamipaintball

Guaicaipuro said:


> Southern Brazil?? is that a country?
> 
> Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Mexico, Costa Rica and Venezuela are de most "developed" countrys en latin america..


lol,no but if it was it would be prob the most developed in SA

see

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Catarina_(state)


----------



## Skyline_FFM

joshsam said:


> okey but this map does show where in the world the income per person is highest.


This should be almost equal to a "World Obesity Ocurrence Index Map" :lol:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ If it was, Australia and New Zealand would dominate considering they're almost fatter than America.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Skyline_FFM said:


> This should be almost equal to a "World Obesity Ocurrence Index Map" :lol:


It's not... Can't remenber seeing a lot of obese people in Belgium, the Netherlands, France, Germany. And for what I know japanese people are not obese at all...

Speak for the USA only...


----------



## klasko

miamipaintball said:


> lol,no but if it was it would be prob the most developed in SA
> 
> see
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Catarina_(state)


If we're going to talk about 'if it was', Buenos Aires would be even more developed than Santa Catarina, altought it has half the population of the entire Santa Catarina.


----------



## Shezan

Skyline_FFM said:


> This should be almost equal to a "World Obesity Ocurrence Index Map" :lol:


yep: Italy is doing well! :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

joshsam said:


> It's not... Can't remenber seeing a lot of obese people in Belgium, the Netherlands, France, Germany. And for what I know japanese people are not obese at all...
> 
> Speak for the USA only...


Misinformation. Because 51% of the Germans are too fat, 26% are even highly obese. We have become almost as fat as the Americans. And the Brits are not much better. All of Europe has an obesity problem that is growing.
Japanese maybe not, but Europe IS obese! 
This table is from 2007. And since then it has even become worse!


----------



## Spookvlieger

*^^ Then I would like to see the obesidy in the USA judged by the same standards as used in this info you posted. How many procent will be obese then? 99%?*:lol:

It must be such high number, here you have world obese statistics: 








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a3/Bmi30chart.png


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ Lets say that there are at least as much (probably even more) overweighted people in the USA as in Germany (about 55%) and then count inn the real obese people in the US(30.6%). That's already 85.6 % people that are overweighted. There probably more people overweighted people in the USA so here yo go...


----------



## LtBk

The US has a big overweight and obesity problem, but it varies on where you live. People who live on the coasts are thinner than those who live in Texas or Oklahoma.


----------



## aaabbbccc

I am so glad that I am slender wow that is insane so many people are just obese , kids too are getting bigger and bigger something has to be done this is putting a huge strain in the health care industry and in society in general


----------



## pesto

I just got back from a few weeks around Europe and was amazed at how much fatter people have gotten in the last few years (my other recent trips and have been 1 or 2 day business trips without much local exposure). I don't think anybody is at US levels yet but the EU is gaining.

Why would this happen in a continent that is known for expensive food (compared to US), lots of walking and less fast food? Or are all of these European traditions dying out?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

pesto said:


> I just got back from a few weeks around Europe and was amazed at how much fatter people have gotten in the last few years (my other recent trips and have been 1 or 2 day business trips without much local exposure). I don't think anybody is at US levels yet but the EU is gaining.
> 
> Why would this happen in a continent that is known for expensive food (compared to US), lots of walking and less fast food? Or are all of these European traditions dying out?


Less fast food is not correct. We have so many types of fast food besides McDonald's and Burger King. There are those Greek fast food things like Gyros Pita or Turkish fast food Döner Kebab, Asian fast food made with inferior sesame oil all of that makes people fat. Europeans have become lazy. In comparison to most other regions in the wolrd, we have much more leisure time, more holidays and people do sit on their couches, eat chips and drink Coke and other garbage.
There is also a huge majority with prejudice against people who eat healthy food like wholegrain products, low-fat and low-carb food (essential for sedentary people to not eat too much carbs!). Most people still think that high-fat, high-carb food is better.
There is also a problem with high rates of part-time jobs (a huge percentage of jobs in Germany aren't full-time and sponsored by the government) and sedentarism. Also low-income families often cannot afford the mostly more expensive healthy food and tend to make such carb-fat intensive meals.
To improve the situation, children should get healthy food at school and they should have more physical eucation lessons throughout the week. Also parents should be DEMANDED to make nutrition courses in order to learn how to feed a child that - in opposite to the children in those days - are sedentary and chose to play electronic games instead of playing outside in the fresh air and burning their calories.


----------



## francocolombiano33

Some others paris ghettos in 93

La courneuve














































Stains clos saint lazare














































Grigny




























The worst : montfermeil


----------



## francocolombiano33

Others north paris ghettos

Cité picasso










Val fourré



















Aulnay sous bois



















Olympiades



















Auberviliers










Epinay sur seine










Stains










Pantin


----------



## eklips

^^ Your images are too big....


----------



## Resident

In Indianapolis, IN USA I'd say that Brightwood and Haughville are the roughest parts of the city. On the far eastside there are some sketchy placesaround 42nd and post, but that's about it. Not too bad here.


----------



## Deutscher85

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> This flats were given to gypsies for FREE, 15-17 years ago. This buildings were new, in excellent condition, it was a very nice part of town.
> 
> Its their work, trust me. They have a very strange mentality and a style of living.


This is just the same in Spain, and think anywhere... Here we give them also all kind of new flats, always for free, and 2 years later that seems like a dump. Incredible but true. 

By the way.. they dont have shoes or food, but they all have an Audi A-6 or a good Mercedes in the door, and a good mount of golden jewelry. :nuts:


----------



## Dallas boi

In my opinion the worst part of Dallas is Oak Cliff, Pleasant Grove, and South Dallas. 

Most people believe everything south of Downtown is the worst part of Dallas.


----------



## sky-eye

Thanks for the pictures Francocolombiano. In 1997 i went to Paris. Our hotel lies in Bobigny. Hunderd meter from the hotel was also a simeral area, the first car i saw, was burned down. A bit further there was a very impresive (but ugly) area, with i think at leat 20 towers with approx. 25 storeys. It's quit sad that in a rich country like France, (and all rich western countries) such areas still exist.


----------



## 122347

LISBON


----------



## 122347

http://maps.google.pt/?ie=UTF8&ll=3...=Rg92LbEHwDjds2rhoXR1zg&cbp=12,132.4,,0,-3.81


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^Yep , portugal and spain have one of the worst of Europe afther countries like bulgary...


----------



## DarkLite

Are there any social housing blocks as run down and ill maintained in Madrid or Barcelona like the ones posted from Paris?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^I suggest you click the link costa posted... that image says enough...


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ A picture of the Area where costa is talking about: 









That looks more like an Brazilian favella!!!!


----------



## Pavlemadrid

DarkLite said:


> Are there any social housing blocks as run down and ill maintained in Madrid or Barcelona like the ones posted from Paris?


Mmmm.. We have some marginal social housing blocks, but we haven't got big and dangerous neighborhoods of social housing blocks like in Paris.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ Also depends on the type of people that live in those blocks.
not to suggest anything but:
In belgium:
Social housing with poor Belgians living in it= criminalty is low but drugs and drinking problems high.

Social housing with poor immigrants living in it= high criminalty and small gangs and riots.
much less drugs and drinking.


----------



## brazilteen

joshsam said:


> ^^ A picture of the Area where costa is talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks more like an Brazilian favella!!!!


*So the portugueses are who made Brazil hasve favelas now they are having in thier own country while Brazil is getting richer HAHAHA Now we are gonna see who depends of who HAHAHA...the favelas were taken by the portugueses to Brazil HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAhno:*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

francocolombiano33 said:


>


:lol: LOL

That 'gun' is actually a videocamera... funny


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

francocolombiano33 said:


> Others north paris ghettos
> 
> Cité picasso


That's close to la Defense

Anyway I think that the problems of 'ghettos' in Paris and in France in general are over all to the way they built in the past this social housing areas, planned just 'to sleep' and just for a social class... that's not only a French problem, obviously, as this kind of district were built everywhere in Europe in '60s and '70s


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Those are probably the worst district in *Milan*

*Ponte Lambro*



















*Quarto Oggiaro*



















*Gratosoglio*


----------



## francocolombiano33

Others paris ghettos

La courneuve














































Picasso district


----------



## Skyrazer

francocolombiano33 said:


>


Looks like some dystopian future slum out of some sci-fi film.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
And it's of '70s


----------



## Taller Better

This summer I stumbled upon what appears to be a small 1950's community housing project in Toronto, near the downtown Chinatown that I had no idea existed. It seems to be quite low income and becoming decrepit:























































It didn't strike me as being in any way dangerous; just poor and downtrodden.


----------



## Mascabrother

francocolombiano33 said:


> Others paris ghettos
> 
> Picasso district


wow

Almost the uggliest place and buildings in París hno:


----------



## Taller Better

They are hideous beyond belief. I wonder what was going through their minds at the time..


----------



## IrishMan2010

^^Really ugly towers, they look very modern.


----------



## francocolombiano33

Yes and these ugly towers of picasso district are separated with la défense district just by a road. Photos taken in street view.

At the left there are the modern towers of la défense, at the right the ghetto










La défense towers seen from picasso avenue in the ghetto










Picasso ghetto from la défense


----------



## 122347

brazilteen said:


> *HAHAHA Now we are gonna see who depends of who HAHAHA...the favelas were taken by the portugueses to Brazil HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAhno:*


brazil*teen* are you ok? Seem you are excited with something. Maybe is from age



brazilteen said:


> *So the portugueses are who made Brazil hasve favelas*


Can you clarify us what's the purpose and meaning of this phrase?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ my guess is he still has some issues from the colonial ages bothering him 
Is it possible he so old?


----------



## 122347

joshsam said:


> ^^ my guess is he still has some issues from the colonial ages bothering him
> Is it possible he so old?


Most funny is he should have Portuguese blood in his veins and is spitting on is own dish.

Maybe he should move to the perfect life the amazon tribes have. Sad he will probably already passed half of their life expectancy.


----------



## Taller Better

be nice...............


----------



## ricoyan

Tondo District, Manila

I don't think anyone can beat me in this thread. FYI, the place smells like an open septic tank.


----------



## Taller Better

I am hopeful that you don't live there...


----------



## ricoyan

Taller said:


> I am hopeful that you don't live there...


No, there's no Wi-Fi there.:lol:


----------



## 122347

ricoyan said:


> Tondo District, Manila
> 
> I don't think anyone can beat me in this thread. FYI, the place smells like an open septic tank.


Poor people aren't mandatorily dirty. The persons who live there are dirty before they are poor.


----------



## hinz

*swedish housing projects*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AXKQW8Lhqg


----------



## hinz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AXKQW8Lhqg


----------



## Taller Better

costa said:


> Poor people aren't mandatorily dirty. The persons who live there are dirty before they are poor.


If there is insufficient, or non-existent sewage disposal, and shortage of running water the area will smell like a septic tank. It is not necessarily the people who are smelling, but sitting waste.


Without conventional hygiene, the human being is probably the foulest smelling creature on earth, because they don't lick themselves, or clean themselves with their paws like most animals do. Nothing smells as vile as a human that has been unwashed for long periods.


----------



## Norf_London_boi

Londoners discuss this issue endlessly. 

Subjectively, I would say the worst areas of London would be the area round Deptford/New Cross/Peckham in south east London. 

Worse than the traditionally dangerous areas like Brixton, Hackney, Tottenham in my opinion because it has not been gentrified in places


----------



## whistler85

brazilteen said:


> *So the portugueses are who made Brazil hasve favelas now they are having in thier own country while Brazil is getting richer HAHAHA Now we are gonna see who depends of who HAHAHA...the favelas were taken by the portugueses to Brazil HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAhno:*


hno:

How on earth does this make any sense? In what way have the Portuguese 'made or brought Brazilian favelas'? How is it that, by having poor areas, Portuguese people will depend on Brazilians?

Please, have a little bit of thought before insulting Portuguese people!


----------



## Balaputradewa

-delete-


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Wrong thread?


----------



## Botswana

In Edmonton, our worst areas are probably anything North of downtown (especially the area near Chinatown. Lot's of homeless native americans and prostitutes) and Millwoods (or Millhood...). Millwoods is essentially a separate city inside Edmonton, with over 100,000 people and the crime there is quite bad. The north side is still worse. Lots of ugly flats, drug dealers, homeless, whores, and gang activity.


----------



## Pfeuffer

:cheers:


----------



## ricoyan

Pfeuffer said:


> :cheers:


Near Malacanang, the Philippine president's residence.


----------



## RonnieR

ricoyan said:


> Near Malacanang, the Philippine president's residence.


Stupid post by this ricoyan. The photo is dated 1998! :bash: It is not even near the President's palace. This area of shanties no longer exists, fast forward 2010.


----------



## pesto

Norf_London_boi said:


> Londoners discuss this issue endlessly.
> 
> Subjectively, I would say the worst areas of London would be the area round Deptford/New Cross/Peckham in south east London.
> 
> Worse than the traditionally dangerous areas like Brixton, Hackney, Tottenham in my opinion because it has not been gentrified in places



Interesting. I am pretty familiar with the Whitechapel and Stepney parts of the east end, but not much beyond that (excluding the redeveloped Docklands areas). How do the places you mention compared to those?. Are they ethnically Asian or Black or mixed?


----------



## Spocket

In Winnipeg it's the North End , West End , and some other areas in between . 
Those are district names not the entire areas north and west of the city center by the way .
The North End of Winnipeg is historically famous in Canada for having been sort of an instant slum right from its beginning . The West End and North End have often been Canada's murder capitals on a per capita basis and are no doubt never too far down the list . The North End itself isn't all bad of course since it's a pretty big area actually and the same goes for the West End but it some parts certainly wouldn't be mistaken for anything but the crime-ridden slums that they are . I doubt these areas would stack up with a ghetto in the U.S. but for Canada at least they're among the worst .


----------



## Nekov

*Zurich Hardau*















































*Zurich District 4*




















*Zurich Lochergut*















































*Zurich Grünau*












!! *PLEASE NOTE:* I DONT SAY THIS IS ''THE REAL GHETTO'', BUT THOSE ARE A VIEW TROUBLE/SOCIAL SPOTS IN ZURICH !!

(photos were not made by me)


----------



## Nekov

you will find some better photos on my flickr page: 

http://www.flickr.com/DarioNekov


----------



## mauricio_unam

ricoyan said:


> Tondo District, Manila
> 
> I don't think anyone can beat me in this thread. FYI, the place smells like an open septic tank.




Eastern Mexico City


----------



## francocolombiano33

Detroit Ghetto in 2010


----------



## LazyOaf

Norf_London_boi said:


> Londoners discuss this issue endlessly.
> 
> Subjectively, I would say the worst areas of London would be the area round Deptford/New Cross/Peckham in south east London.
> 
> Worse than the traditionally dangerous areas like Brixton, Hackney, Tottenham in my opinion because it has not been gentrified in places


Actually, the south of Peckham going towards East Dulwich is quite middle class and chi chi, with gastropubs, cafes, artist studios and street lighting, bollards designed by Anthony Gormley and other artists. The rest of Peckham is ungentrified and New cross and Deptford are basically extensions of peckhams deprivation. New cross's main roads are tatty and gritty, whereas i find Deptford high street quite neat and tidy although salt of the earth. The main roads around the highstreet look like they could be intimidating at night. I would agree that they are some of the roughest parts of ndon, although i've never really been to tottenham, and don't know hackney that well. I live on the edge of Brixton and i've never found it dangerous, on the contrary it is one of my favourite parts of London :cheers:


----------



## SydneyCity

In Sydney, the worst areas are:

Redfern - Waterloo area - Lots of mid and high rise public housing and a failed Indigenous housing project called The Block. 
Lakemba - Gang activity, gun crime
Bankstown - Gang activity
Auburn - Gang activity
Fairfield - Gang activity, gun crime
Cabramatta - Gang activity, drug problems
Mount Druitt - Gang activity, lots of low rise public housing.
Liverpool - Gang activity.
Campbelltown - Low rise public housing estates.


----------



## diablo234

Houston's Fifth Ward:


----------



## Skyrazer

SydneyCity said:


> In Sydney, the worst areas are:
> 
> Redfern - Waterloo area
> Lakemba
> Bankstown
> Auburn
> Mount Druitt
> Guildford
> Liverpool
> Campbelltown
> 
> I won't go into why these areas are considered bad, I will most likely be called a racist if I do.


What about Macquarie Fields?


----------



## SydneyCity

Skyrazer said:


> What about Macquarie Fields?


I view Macquarie Fields as a part of Campbelltown.


----------



## Balkanada

Pretty much the eastern part of Toronto is the worst part of Toronto including:
Clairlea
Yorkdale
Most of Scarborough
Agincourt
Rexdale (it's not east of Toronto but still bad, probably the highest crime)


----------



## Skyrazer

SydneyCity said:


> I view Macquarie Fields as a part of Campbelltown.


Yeah I suppose it is part of the same area.


----------



## Santa_

http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=it&geocode=&q=Scampia,+Napoli&sll=51.462864,-0.170825&sspn=0.00397,0.009645&gl=it&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Scampia,+Napoli,+Campania&ll=40.897433,14.239333&spn=0.002165,0.009645&t=h&z=17&layer=c&cbll=40.897431,14.239335&panoid=bsy4D5qimG7JOlRTrK2RMQ&cbp=11,6.38,,0,-2.24

Check out this in Naples, i think it could almost compete with the old school south bronx!


----------



## Santa_

Giorgio said:


> Behold, the worst ghetto in Athens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Modern tram just completes the image lol. Imagine if it was a 1960s tram with all graffiti...


where is it in athens?
i always thought that the worst area was between Larissis and Omonia!


----------



## SydneyCity

Santa_ said:


> http://maps.google.it/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=it&geocode=&q=Scampia,+Napoli&sll=51.462864,-0.170825&sspn=0.00397,0.009645&gl=it&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Scampia,+Napoli,+Campania&ll=40.897433,14.239333&spn=0.002165,0.009645&t=h&z=17&layer=c&cbll=40.897431,14.239335&panoid=bsy4D5qimG7JOlRTrK2RMQ&cbp=11,6.38,,0,-2.24
> 
> Check out this in Naples, i think it could almost compete with the old school south bronx!


Holy lord, that is terrible. I seem to remember on the drive from Leonardi Da Vinci Airport into the Rome city centre you can see a lot of ghettos.


----------



## im_from_zw038

^^ 
That are the buildings starring in the movie 'Gomorra' (about the journalist who infiltrated the maffia and now has to live undercover for the rest of his life). Crappy flats filled with trash and criminals. Looks just as bad in reality as in the movie is see now.


----------



## Norf_London_boi

Whitechapel isn't that bad in my opinion because even though it is poor it is literally metres from the City of London so VERY central. Nowadays it's largely a Bengali (Bangladeshi) ghetto, but very vibrant with loads of curryhouses & street markets. 

Stepney is rougher although I don't know the area well. The East-End in general is being regenerated in parts in a process that began with the Docklands developments in the 80s and is continuing with the Olympic park, but it's a vast area so there is still plenty of pockets of depravation. 

So to answer your question, beyond Stepney it's a bit of a mixed bag. Areas like Stratford while rough-as a few years ago new resemble a huge building site because of the Olympics site. Bow still feels very rough to me. Blackwall even more so. But then if you get even further out it starts getting more suburban feeling.

Diversity-wise, it's very diverse like the whole of London. The indigenous white working-class ("cockney") population is certainly a minority now in places like Whitechapel and Stepney Green. Bengalis are very numerous now in these parts, Blacks more so in Bow and Hackney. Barking and Dagenham further out are whiter, but even here have seen a massive rise in non-English immigration in recent years - hence the BNP making inroads here a few years ago. 

But I'm not an expert on the area - these are just my observations as an occasional visitor to the East End!


----------



## Norf_London_boi

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Bow+Lane,+City+of+London&sll=51.517289,0.193634&sspn=0.55803,1.752319&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Bow+Ln,+London+EC4M,+United+Kingdom&ll=51.523431,-0.010772&spn=0,0.02738&z=16&layer=c&cbll=51.523184,-0.010674&panoid=G3VQQtRGStVNwSiMHsZT6g&cbp=12,228.22,,0,-9.67


----------



## janc

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Those are probably the worst district in *Milan*
> 
> *Ponte Lambro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quarto Oggiaro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gratosoglio*


I'm sorry for quoting all these pics but...seriously, do you really think that those are the worst places in Milan? You're posting a photos of a regular streets, which can be absolutely everywhere or some commies from 80'-90'. Come ooon. Anyway, Manila owns this thread without any doubts. It's really hard to imagine, that people actually live there.

Btw, how do you guys like this:


----------



## Santa_

Actually the worst place in Milan is Triboniano, a Gipsy Slum behind the main city graveyard


----------



## hardcore gamer

Btw, how do you guys like this:








[/QUOTE]

A dhobi ghat in mumbai, india?


----------



## Pfeuffer

it`s a laundry in Mumbai ! just visited two years ago !


----------



## Anton Dmitriev

The worst district in Minsk is called "Shabany". There are relatively many crimes like robbery or beating but no murders. There a lot of different factories and commieblocks in Shabany.
Unfortunately I have no my own photos of this district


----------



## flesh_is_weak

everything downtown east of yonge and west of the don river, save for a few spots like the village and the esplanade


----------



## Norf_London_boi

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicohogg/4551768508/

Now you think of it probably the worst area of inner London I've seen is this Gypsy slum wedged under a flyover in North Kensington (West London). 

Interesting because "Kensington" generally is a very rich area and famous for museums and French expats. But this really is just South Ken - North Ken is one of the poorest parts of West London.


----------



## Norf_London_boi

Loads of pictures of London's tougher districts can be found here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicohogg/collections/72157623085013607/


----------



## Enabulele

Barcelona - Rambla Raval I guess. :shifty:


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Santa_ said:


> Actually the worst place in Milan is Triboniano, a Gipsy Slum behind the main city graveyard


At Triboniano are so badly made that the last time this happened:


----------



## Deanb

in Tel Aviv, the poorest would be the Central Bus Station area which is known for its big illegal asian & african populations that live there, and Hatikva and Haargazim neighborhoods - all located in the south.


----------



## francocolombiano33

*Latin America slums*

Lima slums


----------



## 101rider

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1024913
bangkok slums


----------



## Mozomofo

Bijlmer in Amsterdam.. Though most of these "snake flats" have been demolished by now and replaced with more decent looking flats..


----------



## Newropean

Yo, where is this thread at?

Tarlabasi in Istanbul:


----------



## citysur

francocolombiano33 said:


> Lima slums


Bogota is worst !!!!!!!


----------



## Aaronj09

*bump*

The worst areas of Leeds are probably Gipton and Halton Moor..























































These areas might not look bad but Gipton is the poorest place in Leeds and one of the poorest in the UK.. a lot of drug problems and gangs.. the odd stabbing/shooting to liven things up (the latter is not common at all though)


Seacroft is pretty bad when it comes to violence too but is not as dangerous as Gipton or Halton Moor..



















Seacroft is definitely very ugly with a lot of boarded up housing




















And I can't forget Little London which is a 60's housing estate when this type of architecture/living was seen as the 'future'


----------



## eagle in sky

İstanbul





İzmir


----------



## Jayplay

in Maastricht (east side):


----------



## eklips

^^ Looks a lot like the UK


----------



## Lindemann

I'd say this the worst neighborhood of *Spain* (and maybe among the worst ones in Western Europe).
It's an area in *Seville* known as 'Las 3000 viviendas' or 3000 apartments. I think I mentioned it years ago in this thread, but I want to post some street views from google.

It's not unusual to read about shootings taking place there, even against police officers in some cases... it looks like some of those Paris and Naples ghettos.
Also it's common to read about other typical crimes commited in this kind of ghettos (such as drug & firearms trade, assaults, weapon related incidents, etc...).




























Some weapons taken by police from this neighborhood. It's very common to make raids in this area:




















And finally, street views:


----------



## tikiturf

The worst area of the Paris metro area(it's the worst in France too), Clichy-sous-bois :

 PAMA : clichy sous bois par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr

 Clichy-sous-Bois (93) : Bois du Temple par Noobax, sur Flickr

 Clichy-sous-Bois (93) : Chêne Pointu par Noobax, sur Flickr


Hopefully this district will be destroyed.


----------



## Jayplay

eklips said:


> ^^ Looks a lot like the UK



it's in the southernmost city of the Netherlands  All in all, in real life it does look better than in the UK, but for a small city, we have like 11 bad neighbourhoods, quite small each, but still.


----------



## t3ars_culprit

Anyone can share picture like Malaysia, Indonesia, or maybe Taiwan, Singapore and Brunei?


----------



## NordikNerd

Not Clichy sous Bois but still a neighbourhood considered for the less prosperous in Linköping, Berga. 



Notice the parabols on the balconies, it means the tenants are immigrants.


----------



## haikiller11

t3ars_culprit said:


> Anyone can share picture like Malaysia, Indonesia, or maybe Taiwan, Singapore and Brunei?


This is Tondo, Manila


IMG_7921 by Pinoy Tourist Guide, on Flickr


6199377703_f7f1a9696c_o by Pinoy Tourist Guide, on Flickr


IMG_7941 by Pinoy Tourist Guide, on Flickr


IMG_7940 by Pinoy Tourist Guide, on Flickr

Others


manila slum rooftops by viewfinderview, on Flickr


Manila by moderndognz, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

Jakarta


Slum Settlements in the middle of Jakarta City by hemarlsebastian, on Flickr


Slum Settlements in the middle of Jakarta City by hemarlsebastian, on Flickr


Jakarta slums by Marco Giovanelli, on Flickr


Jakarta slums by Marco Giovanelli, on Flickr


Jakarta slums by Marco Giovanelli, on Flickr


Jakarta slums by Marco Giovanelli, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity

^^

Sad 

Definitely worse than some of these European places getting posted :nuts:


----------



## musiccity

I'll do some "funny" ones about bad neighborhoods in Nashville


Riot at the local water park last summer










____



















^^ 

Only in America :lol:


----------



## Jayplay

In which country/area would the level of living conditions, supplies and infrastructure be the worst it can get? What slums would be the most outdated and ugly in the world? And, maybe, what would be the worst neighbourhood in your whole country?


----------



## megacity30

This thread outlines one of the perversions of humans- looking at the misery of less privileged and more downtrodden people and their neighborhoods.

We truly live in filthy times...

Enjoy!


----------



## Manila-X

musiccity said:


> ^^
> 
> Sad
> 
> Definitely worse than some of these European places getting posted :nuts:


What do you expect? The Philippines and Indonesia are less developed than most European countries so quality of life would be lower in the mentioned countries. 

The image of Tondo shows the inner side. Those who live in Outer Tondo are in better conditions.

Though some areas of Manila have mid-rise public housing similar to those in Europe or The United States.

Here is one such public housing, "Food Terminal" located in Taguig



















And some of the slum areas in inner Tondo are being replaced with mid-rise public housing


----------



## Harry_Harry

techniques1200s said:


> There are a few really sketchy areas in SF. Here's one of them, *the Sunnydale Housing Projects* in Visitacion Valley, in the far southeast corner of the city. The projects have a population of about 1,700 and regularly rack up several murders a year. There are some other new projects just down the block from the Sunnydale projects that are pretty shady as well...those ones are referred to as Towerside, a reference to the Geneva Towers which they replaced.


They have Buffy!


----------



## licenseplateman

I live in Växjö, Sweden. According to many people Araby would be my city's worst district because of the immigrants stealing bicycles for example. That's at least what the statistics say. Me myself don't have any opinion. Most of Växjö looks good.


----------



## CarltonHill

101rider said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1024913
> bangkok slums


^^ I never thought it's in Bangkok... hno:


So there might be a possible slum areas in KL similar to Bangkok / Manila / Jakarta...I hope not.


----------



## city_thing

SydneyCity said:


> Dubbo, Australia.
> 
> Dubbo has been ranked as the most dangerous city in Australia for violent crime, it is also ranked highly for other crimes. Dubbo also has a host of other social problems, including high rates of teen pregnancy, unemployment and low test scores, high dropout rates and truancy in local schools.
> 
> These Street View images are from Dubbo's public housing estates, one of which was the location for a riot in 2006. However, many of the public housing areas in Dubbo have since been torn down and replaced with mixed income neighbourhoods.


Geez, Dubbo looks awful. I had no idea it was our crime capital. I would've thought the awful Aboriginal settlements in the outback would be the worst with their rampant drug/alcohol/rape issues.


----------



## volodaaaa

In Bratislava, the capital of Slovakia, whole borough of Petržalka used to be considered as a ghetto (criminality, drugs, rapes). Furthermore, lack of green, bad accessibility and gray scruffy appartment houses did not raised its image. 

Neverheless, now it is really attractive and popular borough of Bratislava with good features. Houses are being reconstructed, accessibility of services got better, drugs and criminality somehow disappeared. Today's Petržalka is full of young families with children especially from other parts of Slovakia. 

construction site during 80's









today's










But what could be marked as "The Bad Neighborhood" in Bratislava is "Pentagon" - regards to architecture interesting appartment house. 


























It is definitely the "drug center" of Bratislava if not of whole Slovakia. Some flats are used as an arrangement flats for drug dealers and their "customers".Unfortunately, drugs attract criminality. Definitely not a friendly place.


----------



## Crystaldrano

Buenos Aires has many dangerous places. But this slum's got to be the worst of them all.

*Villa 1-11-14*

















It is home for many illegal immigrants and drug dealers, which is the already known cocktail of bad intentions and people in need.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Out of curiosity... What are the main origins of illegal immigrants to Argentina?


----------



## blasll

alexandru.mircea said:


> Out of curiosity... What are the main origins of illegal immigrants to Argentina?


Paraguay


----------



## calaguyo

Is it just me? Though worst districts in developed nations are not really that worst comparing to its South East Asian counterpart but I find the former creepy, no people in the streets, all abandoned houses/establishments. Shanty towns in Jakarta and Manila, though some really look gross but it's not creepy since there's so many people esp children are in the streets. 

By the way, Rudiment Band in their single Not Giving In features Manila shanties on their music video. 










Music Video here


----------



## Rascar

calaguyo said:


> Is it just me? Though worst districts in developed nations are not really that worst comparing to its South East Asian counterpart but I find the former creepy, no people in the streets, all abandoned houses/establishments. Shanty towns in Jakarta and Manila, though some really look gross but it's not creepy since there's so many people esp children are in the streets.
> 
> By the way, Rudiment Band in their single Not Giving In features Manila shanties on their music video.
> 
> Music Video here


Slums in developing countries contain many aspirational and upwardly mobile people, perhaps recently moved from the countryside, whereas bad areas in western countries largely contain people who cannot afford to leave.


----------



## espio

blasll said:


> Paraguay


Really?



______________
http://lescon.su/


----------



## kevo123

Rascar said:


> Slums in developing countries contain many aspirational and upwardly mobile people, perhaps recently moved from the countryside, whereas bad areas in western countries largely contain people who cannot afford to leave.


true, urbanization from the countryside where people usually have not-so-modern mindset, usually build poor housing at government lands or even under the bridge if they don't have enough money. 

although not necessarily called slum here butwe have a name for it which is "kampung" which mostly originated from absorbed villages with the growth of city size. However our govt have successfully reduced the number of this "kampungs" to 25% from 50% 10 years ago with apartment blocks, while the number of squarter settlement is at 5% 
Waduk Pluit slum got to be the worst illegal squarter settlement









today its being upgraded:









did you know that some people there refused to leave for the new apartment blocks? because its located on the otherside of the resevoir there and its a little bit further from their working place. The govt now provide them with free boat and bus transport

and of course our slum next to the railways


----------



## Manila-X

calaguyo said:


> Is it just me? Though worst districts in developed nations are not really that worst comparing to its South East Asian counterpart but I find the former creepy, no people in the streets, all abandoned houses/establishments. Shanty towns in Jakarta and Manila, though some really look gross but it's not creepy since there's so many people esp children are in the streets.
> 
> By the way, Rudiment Band in their single Not Giving In features Manila shanties on their music video.
> 
> Music Video here


Nevertheless, there are various public housing projects built around Metro Manila in order to house such low income families. 

Unfortunately, some of them are located in the outskirts, far from main commercial arts.

Another problem is *professional squatting* in which some of these slums are being rented out.

Even if the government build public housing, some of the settlers will sell their unit and go back to the slums.

The Philippine government face difficulties in demolishing such slums due to strong protests by it's settlers and the support of various leftist militant groups. It's residents are willing to fight back towards the police if their homes are at risk of being demolished.

It takes strong political will to clear such informal settlers since they are a cause of floods in the city as many of them settle along rivers and dump their garbage there.


----------



## kevo123

Manila-X said:


> Nevertheless, there are various public housing projects built around Metro Manila in order to house such low income families.
> 
> Unfortunately, some of them are located in the outskirts, far from main commercial arts.
> 
> Another problem is *professional squatting* in which some of these slums are being rented out.
> 
> Even if the government build public housing, some of the settlers will sell their unit and go back to the slums.
> 
> The Philippine government face difficulties in demolishing such slums due to strong protests by it's settlers and the support of various leftist militant groups. It's residents are willing to fight back towards the police if their homes are at risk of being demolished.
> 
> It takes strong political will to clear such informal settlers since they are a cause of floods in the city as many of them settle along rivers and dump their garbage there.


yeah same problem here some of the kampung here provide cheap accomodation for those who wished to live and work within the city...

maybe its better for Manila govt to actually demolish those slums and rebuilt it just like what we did:


----------



## Manila-X

kevo123 said:


> yeah same problem here some of the kampung here provide cheap accomodation for those who wished to live and work within the city...
> 
> maybe its better for Manila govt to actually demolish those slums and rebuilt it just like what we did:


To demolish such is already a *war* in effect.

The problem again is the various militant groups getting involved with the situation and are to blame for these informal settlers to create havoc.

Also, many of these slums are located in private properties in which professional squatters settle in especially if the land owner is away or abroad. Such is illegal.

It takes strong political will and an iron fist for it to happen.


----------



## kevo123

^^
sad to say but these people are short-minded and comfortable at certain sect of their live and doesn't wish to change, some of our people are pretty much like them but the govt takes strong action to oppose them, while large portion of them understand and happy about how the govt actually cares for them


----------



## Manila-X

kevo123 said:


> ^^
> sad to say but these people are short-minded and comfortable at certain sect of their live and doesn't wish to change, some of our people are pretty much like them but the govt takes strong action to oppose them, while large portion of them understand and happy about how the govt actually cares for them


Again, it's not the informal settlers that is the problem but various criminal syndicates and leftist militant groups taking advantage of them.

I'm sure it's the militant groups that influenced them to create chaos and resist both the police and the demolition team. 

Honestly, their actions does not win the sympathy nor the support of the general public. 

But again, government official here do not take strong actions against them since it is the informal settlers that contributed to the majority of votes that placed them in office.


----------



## Manila-X

Manila does have some various public housing projects some of them built in the 1960s-1970s. The largest are the ones in Sta. Ana and Food Terminal in Taguig.





































Smoky Mountain, used to be one of the most depressing slums in Metro Manila. It is located in the city's worst district, Tondo and was a garbage dump. Now it's cleared and replaced by public housing.


----------



## mexico15

oh my god, in my city, Mazatlan Mexico, the worst zone is the east side (Lomas del Ebano- Flores Magon- Valle de Urias). A lot of unpaved roads, lack of services, gangs, shootings, southern mexicans and central american inmigrants.























































The good thing is that the government is starting to paved more roads in the zone and and building community centers.


----------



## wc eend

kevo123 said:


> Waduk Pluit slum got to be the worst illegal squarter settlement


From a distance, it looks fascinating in terms of architecture. Too bad to destroy it.


----------



## kevo123

^^ 
ikr thats becus of the govt effort to improve life there bfore and the "kampung" was upgraded in 1980s to have sufficient facility and infrastructure, but now that resevoir is too polluted... and you haven't really travelled inside that place is too unhygienic for people to live... its stinky and dirty... and the govt now wanted all of it gone so they can use the resevoir for flood prevention and source of fresh water, it really surprise me when i decided to research on slum lifes on Jakarta and apperently we're better than many city...... but still they smell like sh*t and im happy they finally gonna actually try to improve the city life and put that lake for good use and on the site of the razed site, a public park are gonna be built

btw some of the slums in the city aren't gonna be razed as a matter of fact for example this:








http://www.harianterbit.com/cms/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/pinggiran-rel-415x300.jpg

:lol: all of those are built on govt land, and they are sources of waste and manure to the lake, coast and many riverbranches, notice how dirty that place is? and now finally they decidd to clean the mess up.... there are local gangs involved in the founding of the slum itself, that somehow "legalized" the growth of the slum in govt land, many slums or illegal business on streets of the city always includes the local gangs collecting the so called "rent" but i must say that these slums are definitely safer than many of those in Mexico. Jakarta is a huge city but most of its people are so ignorant and have very little love for their surrounding environment, causing the city to have this feeling of "filthiness" and mess.... yet fascinating too

the progress of that squarter clearance is rather slow, its been 6 month now because the govt is still building the home for the relocated people out of 7000 home only 1000 is razed notice that in these picture it showed that on the other side of the lake the slums is still there.... but the retavilation of the lake rather go well its much cleaner now:








http://static.liputan6.com/201307/waduk-pluit-130706b.jpg
















one of the finished home we called it "rusun" which means "rumah susun" in English it is "stack housing":








http://idjakarta.com/utara/penjaringan/pluit/kodepos14440/wadukpluit-penjaringan-jakartautara.html

and this is how big it used to be, the grey roofed areas:








http://kkcdn-static.kaskus.co.id/images/2013/05/16/254432_20130516065452.jpg


----------



## aaabbbccc

That is nothing , worst area in Finland is beautiful compared to so many shit holes around the world


----------



## Tego

Fakulteta (Факултета) is the largest of several gipsy ghettos in Sofia, Bulgaria. This is what the place looks like:





























Efforts are made to improve the situation, but results are very limited as the lifestyle of most inhabitants in the ghettos are not compatible with contemporary modern living conditions.


----------



## kevo123

^^
wow... i wasn't expecting that from Bulgaria..


----------



## 009

calaguyo said:


> Is it just me? Though worst districts in developed nations are not really that worst comparing to its South East Asian counterpart but I find the former creepy, no people in the streets, all abandoned houses/establishments. Shanty towns in Jakarta and Manila, though some really look gross but it's not creepy since there's so many people esp children are in the streets.



In places like Brazil and India, it's a large part of society and people go about their lives the same as more affluent people, albeit with less luxuries. 

Since developed nations have more or less eradicated our slums, people who are unfortunate enough to live in slum like areas are more despondent and reclusive. Many stuck in such places also have problems with drugs or mental illness, and aren't the most social people


----------



## MatijaVitez

Photos that I love of direct no b/s urban scenery; (posting them here because I don't know what other topic to post this type in)

Zagreb, Croatia:









Vukovar, Croatia:









Osijek, Croatia:









Rijeka, Croatia:









Rijeka, Croatia:









Zagreb, Croatia:









Moscow, Russia:


----------



## Eric Offereins

In Rotterdam it's probably the Afrikaanderwijk, but there is quite a bit of redevelopment going on there. It will improve. 



Topaas said:


> Nog van 17-07:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^^^Love the artwork above in Osijek!



*Off The Vegas Strip*


----------



## Lindemann

Some pictures of former and still existing _drug market_ slums around *Madrid*, Spain...
They were usually located in the outskirts of the metropolitan area, inhabited by gypsies, drug dealers and some addicts... and visited by thousands of cars every day, going there to get heroin and other drugs.

Most of them were dismantled during last decades. The families are relocated to new housing developments, and the authorities just try to arrest all drug dealers as possible... but many of them manage to flee to other remaining slums. Well, I guess in a few years the problem should be more or less solved, but there are also appearing some new slums populated by gypsies from Romania and other countries in Eastern Europe.

*La Rosilla, Dismantled in 2000*





























*La Celsa, Dismantled in 1999*




















*Los Focos, Dismantled during mid-90's*











*Las Barranquillas, Still existing*

































































*El Salobral, Dismantled in 2006*



















(¿?)





































*Cañada Real, Still existing*



















































































*El Ventorro, Still existing*




















*Santa Catalina, Dismantled in 2012*




















*El Cañaveral, Dismantled in 2009*


----------



## Galro

Vardø are among the more deprived areas in Norway. I don't think there is that much violence, but there is quite of lot unemployment, social issues and decay. The town is basically dying and functions as a small-scale wooden Norwegian version of Detroit. 

The same problems to varying degrees exist in whole of Northern Norway. The region didn't manage to industrialize and diverse their economy during the 19th century industrialization of the country. It instead continued to relay on its traditional fishing-based economy. A combination of over-fishing, automatization reducing the jobs in the industry, and strong competition from fish farming and other countries means that fishing is not longer as lucrative for the local population as it once was. The government have tried to counter this through various measures like lower tax bands, reduction of study debt for people moving there and re-location of various national governments departments to Northern Norway. But instead it have created a region very dependent on state handouts and where ambitious people move away from.

Take a look at streetview:
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...=xyuLzoEM66C_ibpAFb6tWA&cbp=12,158.45,,0,0.62
- [https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...RhnEmiMlLZ20Yw9CqVQ&cbp=12,210.9,,0,4.85&z=16
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...d=RXw1NT7SMXb2oNUjuSDcww&cbp=12,180.9,,0,2.08
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...=mV_RVF4DhEP_HDfpsIJc7A&cbp=12,211.32,,0,1.39
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...=IZXpA8COYk80lVxdi15MlQ&cbp=12,140.85,,0,0.14
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...=BzPmUsq13BxNeGN6ePKjXQ&cbp=12,197.25,,0,1.18
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...d=vsgZMznArgDmvWD8ozjeHA&cbp=12,135.9,,0,3.67
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...=WDYUvqTrMJlFw5acRHQzBw&cbp=12,142.12,,0,2.49
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...=duUrmx6DWhKeUaNjRrw2eA&cbp=12,147.45,,0,0.62
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...=bI8vByI2fNJrEWXBtPR5nA&cbp=12,210.63,,0,2.56
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...=V5sYXAPPZe2X-CGxbWbdhw&cbp=12,186.26,,0,5.27
- https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Vardø...=K2XGrM9Bb2Hmh5pXFe7sjw&cbp=12,338.97,,0,0.35

There are quite a lot of open spots in Vardø. A lot these used to be occupied by homes which have either collapsed or been demolished.


----------



## wc eend

Interesting. And indeed, Vardø looks kind of farr-off.


----------



## Galro

Oslo, the capital of Norway:

Here the eastern side is usually consider to be the worst. There is a considerable segregation between west and east in the city, where west is rich and east is poor and "troublesome". Nationally it have a reputation for rapes, robbery and is generally perceived to be dangerous hellhole. This week it was even a case about one member of the parliament allegedly refusing to live on the "uncivilized east-side". Although there are social issues, I would say that a large part of the negative perception of the Oslo east is simply due to Norwegians in generally being unfamiliar with cities and the problems they often contains. 

Two street shots of Oslo east:

Oslo by Tom Evensen, on Flickr


Oslo by Tom Evensen, on Flickr

What there are actually huge problems with though is drugs. Norway currently have the second highest drug-related death rate in Europe. A lot of the deaths and the usage is happening in Oslo, although both Bergen, Haugesund and I'm sure other Norwegian cities too have their own share of drug problems. This is a relatively common sight in central east Oslo:


Rusmiljøet by Stig Hauger, on Flickr


Rusmiljøet by Stig Hauger, on Flickr


Shooting Up by tislissi, on Flickr


Oslo domkirke by Daniel Hellehaugen, on Flickr


La Pietà - Overdose in Oslo by BlasterLabs, on Flickr

Oslo was among the places along the cities National Geographic visited when they wanted to make a documentary about drugs usage in drug capitals around the world:


----------



## alex_lg

*Ghettos in Sntiago de Chile*

*Bajos de Mena* The worst neighborhood of Santiago. Result of the 1980's and 1990's housing politics.


----------



## alex_lg

*Ghettos in Santiago de Chile*

*Bajos de Mena* The worst neighborhood of Santiago. Result of the 1980's and 1990's housing politics.


----------



## alenemov

WallyP said:


> wow Hong Kong worst place seems very developed.....congratulations(I mean not so bad). I really thought that HK had scary and worst places. I was wrong.


Take a look in the real poverty placês in Hong Kong:
http://jornalciencia.com.br/socieda...io-de-hong-kong-onde-pessoas-moram-em-gaiolas


----------



## desertpunk

Check this sh*t out:


----------



## Mojeda101

Los Angeles

Hands down, Skid Row.









Photo found on Wikipedia


----------



## clearkskewndel

Hey Guys In my Town .... there is no any type of skyscraper. i m so upset............


----------



## I(L)WTC

alexandru.mircea said:


> Out of curiosity... What are the main origins of illegal immigrants to Argentina?


Paraguay Bolivia (+1.000.000) and Perú (200.000) hno:


----------



## nareik

St Pauls in Bristol, England


----------



## nareik

St Pauls, Bristol England

farm3.staticflickr.com/2363/2060945778_995f4ccbd8.jpg


----------



## nareik

St Pauls, Bristol England

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2363/2060945778_995f4ccbd8.jpg


----------



## nareik

St Pauls, Bristol England

http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01967/riots-bristol_1967436c.jpg


----------



## WasabiHoney

brazilian001 said:


> In fact, I just consider the tourists possibility because here the "favela tours" (a guided tour through a slum community) have become increasingly popular as a place for tourists to visit...


Yes I read that in your previous post. But the refugee camps here would certainly not appeal to tourists (supposing they would be allowed in) because of the particularly poor living and sanitary conditions. Most Westerners would also be treated with a lot of suspicion since the West is generally viewed as sympathetic to Israel.



brazilian001 said:


> Just so you have an idea, every year in Rio, about 42,000 tourists visit the favelas.


I understand this only happens in the safest favelas, the ones not known to experience violence or drug related problems, right? Do muggings or attacks happen at all despite that?



brazilian001 said:


> There are also some people (usually youngsters) who choose to stay in a hostel in a favela to save some money but also to "step off the beaten track" and experience the "real thing" they had heard of.


So you were wondering whether staying in the camps/slums here would give tourists the opportunity to experience the authentic charm of the Middle East  (like staying in a Bedouin tent in Jordan, or in the old town of Aleppo before the Syrian war...) It's not in slums or camps however that one could get this kind of experience, but rather in forgotten establishments of another age such as Akl Hotel in Zahle or Palmyra Hotel in Baalbek, which are few, not advertised enough and struggling to stay alive. There do exist other establishments housed in old buildings, which however have been revamped and polished to the extent of losing most of their authentic feel, and moreover are particularly expensive. Other than that, there doesn't appear to be any interest in promoting affordable and atmospheric accommodation, and when the possibilities exist (like in the old town of Tripoli or Sidon) they're either away from the touristic path or in zones of turmoil.



brazilian001 said:


>


That's the closest thing you can get to commieblocks in Brazil, right?



brazilian001 said:


> *Providência* is Rio's first slum, located in the port area of the city. The hill was initially named Morro da Favela after the _favela_ plant, a skin-irritating tree native of the region where the first settlers came from (the town of Canudos in Bahia state). The _favela_ name has spread to other hills, and in the 1920s, the hills occupied with shacks became known as _favelas_.


Interesting information!


----------



## Brazilian001

WasabiHoney said:


> But the refugee camps here would certainly not appeal to tourists (supposing they would be allowed in) because of the particularly poor living and sanitary conditions.


I can imagine. In fact, I wasn't considering that people would enter any camp, but maybe about the possibility of having some particular camps with better conditions that would allow interested people to get in there (like here with the favelas, it's not in any favela one can get to know)



WasabiHoney said:


> I understand this only happens in the safest favelas, the ones not known to experience violence or drug related problems, right?


Yes, of course. This type of tourism only happens in some specific favelas, especially the ones in the Southern Zone (the most touristic area of the city) and that have received pacifying police forces. 



WasabiHoney said:


> Do muggings or attacks happen at all despite that?


Not at all, these tours organized by tourist agencies are quite safe, however it's highly recommended that those who want to visit such places do not go there by themselves, but with a specialized service/tour guide.



WasabiHoney said:


> So you were wondering whether staying in the camps/slums here would give tourists the opportunity to experience the authentic charm of the Middle East


No, I was not  In fact, when I mentioned the possibility of "step off the beaten track" visiting camps/slums I meant what those who are into this kind of tourism usually have in mind, not that was my particular opinion about it. I even finished my reply with "this kind of tourism may sound a lot controversial..." 



WasabiHoney said:


> It's not in slums or camps however that one could get this kind of experience


I totally agree!



WasabiHoney said:


> but rather in forgotten establishments of another age such as Akl Hotel in Zahle or Palmyra Hotel in Baalbek, which are few, not advertised enough and struggling to stay alive.


Nice places, too bad they are in such a situation  Those typical stone houses really remind me of the ones in the Dalmatia region! 



WasabiHoney said:


> That's the closest thing you can get to commieblocks in Brazil, right?


Yes but we also have some that look like this (that's an old photo, I couldn't find a more recent that looked better)


----------



## jediwarrior67

There are nothing comparing to Brazilian Favelas in *Strasbourg*.
However, the districts of *Neuhof* and *Hautepierre* are by far the worst areas of the city. Both of these neighborhoods have extremely high unemployment rates (nearly 50% of young people here do not have a job) and are also drug trafficking hubs.



*Neuhof:*

































*Hautepierre:*


----------



## DrunkMonkey

NordikNerd said:


> One of the worst areas in Linköping is Berga, but it's quite good compared to the favelas of Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Youngsters in Berga*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are a young immigrant teen in Berga, Zlatan is your Idol.*


They look terrifying


----------



## gonzaposadas

Hi, I saw that someone put a picture of La Boca neighborhood like one of the worst areas of Buenos Aires, and it's wrong. During the nights, except in the little touristic area of Caminito street, there is street robbery, yes, but still it's nothing comparing to the worst areas of that city, who are villages like the Zavaleta, the 1-11-14 or Ciudad Oculta ("Hidden City" translated to English), who are the worst neighborhoods of the whole country (even much worst than any neighborhood of the metropolitan area of Buenos Aires, called "conurbano") because the high levels of robbery and murder (and it's nothing comparing with Colombia or Brazil for example). In the north of Argentine the slums are much more poorer than in the big cities (Buenos Aires, Córdoba and Rosario), but this are most dangerous because have much more population, even being some of the richest cities of the country.

In Argentina, slums are denominated "emergency villages" or "misery villages", but it's most common simply say "villages" ("villas" in Spanish).

I'm from Posadas, a city in the northeast of the country, but I know quite well Buenos Aires.

I can't put pictures because I have too few comments, but another day I will put some pictures of the slums of my city and slums of Buenos Aires too.


----------



## gonzaposadas

*Worst areas of the city of Buenos Aires.*

*Map of the city of Buenos Aires and it official neighborhoods (the downtown is located in the neighborhoods of Montserrat, San Nicolás, and little parts of Balvanera, Constitución, Recoleta, Retiro, San Cristóbal and San Telmo).*









*Villa 1-11-14 ("Village 1-11-14"). Some parts of this emergency village (in English is used "shanty town") are being urbanized. It's ubicated in the Flores neighborhood. By the way, the word "villa" sometimes it's part of the name of some "normal" neighborhoods (Villa Urquiza, Villa Ortúzar, etc.), not always a shanty town.*
























































*La Zavaleta o Villa 21-24 ("The Zavaleta" or "Village 21-24"). It's in the Barracas neighborhood.*
























































*Ciudad Oculta o Villa 15 ("Hidden City" or "Village 15"). It's in the Villa Lugano neighborhood.*
























































*Villa 31 ("Village 31"). It's in the Retiro neighborhood.*
























































*Villa 20 ("Village 20"). It's in the Villa Lugano neighborhood.*
























































*Villa 3 o Villa Fátima ("Village 3" or "Village Fátima"). It's in the Villa Soldati neighborhood. It's being urbanized.*











*Villa Cildáñez o Villa 6 ("Village Cildáñez" or "Village 6"). It's in the Parque Avellaneda neighborhood. Also it's being urbanized.*











*Villa Rodrigo Bueno ("Village Rodrigo Bueno"). It's in the Puerto Madero neighborhood.*











*Villa INTA o Villa 19 ("Village INTA" or "Village 19"). It's in the Villa Lugano neighborhood.*











*Asentamiento Bermejo ("Bermejo Settlement"). In the Villa Lugano neighborhood too.*











*Villa 17 o Villa Pirelli I ("Village 17" or "Village Pirelli I"). It's in Villa Lugano neighborhood. Currently there is only one block of the shanty town, the 90% was urbanized and was converted in a housing project.*











*Villa Pirelli II o Asentamiento Scapino ("Village Pirelli II" or "Scapino Settlement"). In Villa Lugano neighborhood.*











*Villa Los Piletones ("Village The Big Pools"). It's in the Villa Soldati neighborhood.*











*Villa Fraga ("Village Fraga"). It's in the Chacarita neighborhood.*











*Villa La Carbonilla ("Village The Cinder"). It's in the La Paternal neighborhood.*











*Villa La Veredita ("Village The Little Sidewalk"). It's in the Villa Soldati neighborhood.*











*Villa Los Pinos ("Village The Pines"). In Villa Soldati too.*











*Asentamiento Lamadrid ("Lamadrid Settlement"). It's in the La Boca neighborhood.*











*Asentamiento en calle Suárez y avenida Don Pedro de Mendoza (Settlement in Suárez street and Don Pedro de Mendoza avenue). In La Boca neighborhood too.*











*Asentamiento en terrenos ferroviarios de Caballito (Settlement in railway lands in Caballito). In the Caballito neighborhood.*











*Asentamiento en calle Agustín Magaldi (Settlement in Agustín Magaldi street). In the Barracas neighborhood. People of this place it's being relocated in new housing projects.*











*Asentamiento Lacarra ("Lacarra Settlement"). In the Parque Avellaneda neighborhood. It's being urbanized.*











*Villa 26 ("Village 26"). In the Barracas neighborhood.*











*El Pueblito ("The Little Town"). In the Nueva Pompeya neighborhood. People of this shanty town it's being relocated in other places.*











*Villa Calacita ("Village Calacita"). In the Villa Soldati neighborhood. It's being urbanized.*


----------



## gonzaposadas

*Worst areas of Buenos Aires: part II.*

*Another neighborhoods that aren't shanty towns but are dangerous (all are public housing projects).*

*Lugano I y II o Barrio General Savio ("Lugano I and II" or "General Savio Neighborhood"). In Villa Lugano neighborhood.*











*Barrio Luis Piedrabuena ("Luis Piedrabuena Neighborhood"). In Villa Lugano neighborhood.*











*Barrio Samoré ("Samoré Neighborhood"). In Villa Lugano neighborhood.*











*Barrio Ramón Carrillo ("Ramón Carrillo Neighborhood"). In the Villa Soldati neighborhood. It's a ex shanty town that was urbanized.*











*Barrio Soldati ("Soldati Neighborhood"). In the Villa Soldati neighborhood.*











*Barrio Illia ("Illia Neighborhood"). Ex shanty town (urbanized part of the Village 1-11-14). In Flores neighborhood.*











*Barrio Rivadavia ("Rivadavia Neighborhood"). Another urbanized part of the 1-11-14. In the Flores neighborhood.*











*Conjunto Urbano Villa Lugano ("Urban Complex Villa Lugano"). In the Villa Riachuelo neighborhood.*











*Barrio Mitre ("Mitre Neighborhood"). This is a ex shanty town urbanized in the 50s. It's in the Saavedra neighborhood.*











*Complejo Padre Carlos Mugica ("Complex Father Carlos Mugica"). Was built for recently relocated people from the Zavaleta shanty town. It's in Villa Lugano neighborhood.*











*Barrio Pirelli o Los Chalecitos ("Pirelli Neighborhood" or "The Little Chalets"). Ex part of the Pirelli shanty town, recently urbanized. It's in the Villa Lugano neighborhood.*











*Barrio Charrúa ("Charrúa Neighborhood"). Ex shanty town urbanized. In the Nueva Pompeya neighborhood.*


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ Very complete and informative posts, thank you gonzaposadas!


----------



## gonzaposadas

Thanks! Like I said before, Buenos Aires it's not my city but I know quite well. And I have relatives in the west zone of the Greater Buenos Aires (name of the metropolitan area of Buenos Aires, who is composed for about 125 cities/towns and have about nine million of inhabitants, while the city of Buenos Aires have about 3.5 million).

Another day I will put pictures of slums of my city, Posadas.


----------



## aforl

I guess Singapore's pretty homogeneous in terms of districts and I can't think of a particular 'worst' district... The government has basically demolished and modernized everything possible in Singapore with no poorer or underdeveloped places or places with drugs/crimes etc...


----------



## WasabiHoney

This is truly impressive. There is probably no other city in the world which can boast to come even close to this :applause:


----------



## MetaCRNL

Wow this thread really puts into perspective just how fortunate I am to live in a reasonably wealthy place. These are about as bad as it gets here.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Buenos Aires is a lot worse than I imagined


----------



## gonzaposadas

*Worst areas of Posadas (my city).

Posadas it's the capital city of the province of Misiones, in the northeast of Argentina. According to the 2010's national census, the city had in that time about 275,000 inhabitants (now a little more obviously), and it's located in the banks of the Paraná river, in the border with Paraguay (on the other riverside it is the city of Encarnación, Paraguay, who had about 146,508 inhabitants in 2012 according to a estimation of that year).

It is a relatively quiet city with a low crime rate who is increasing, but it's not comparable with the big cities of the country (Rosario, Córdoba and specially Buenos Aires, the most populated of the country by far), even being a city with much more poverty, and the province it's one of the poorest (the whole north of Argentina it's much poorer than the rest of the country).

There are about 80 shanty towns in all the city. There aren't good pictures of them, so most of the pictures that I will put are images from Google Street View, and are from the "borders" of the shanty towns, who usually are the best parts because at least there are sidewalks and streets.

The most common "dangers" in Posadas are street robbery and house robbery, whose rates are a little above of the country rate. But during the day all the city it's safe, the problem it's in the night in the shanty towns and another neighborhoods that aren't shanty towns but are "slums" (usually public housing projects).

Map of the municipality district in pink (the urban sprawl it's in orange).









Map of the city (the downtown, or "center" of the city how we say in Spanish, it's where says "centro").









This is an image of where are located the shanty towns (the red line it's the city's border, in the other side it can see a part of Garupá, a neighbor city of about 44,000 inhabitants who conform the metropolitan area of Posadas and also have many shanty towns, but are not marked in this image).










Asentamiento Los Lapachitos ("Settlement The Little Lapachos"). It's in the Altos de Bella Vista neighborhood.





























Chacra 252.















































Chacra 145.

































































Barrio Belén.
























































Shanty town in the San Onofre neighborhood (most part of that neighborhood it's a shanty town).





























Chacra 181.






































Chacra 158 and chacra 159 or villa La Favela ("Village The Favela"). It's in the Villa Cabello neigborhood.















































Shanty town in the chacra 189. It's in the El Laurel neighborhood.




















Shanty town in the chacra 187. Also in El Laurel.











Shanty town in the chacra 141. It's in the Villa Cabello neighborhood.




















Shanty town in the Santa Cecilia neighborhood.















































Shanty town in the Villa Lanús neighborhood.










































































Barrio ProSol II.











Barrio ProSol.





























Shanty town in the Parque Adán neighborhood (most part of this neighborhood it's a shanty town).











Barrio Sol Naciente ("Rising Sun Neighborhood").




















Villa Cariño. It's in the San Jorge neighborhood.











Shanty town in the Los Paraísos neighborhood.



































*


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ Again thank you for the detailed and informative post! A question: there are police forces in several pictures, why is that? Do they regularly conduct raids in these neighborhoods?


----------



## gonzaposadas

WasabiHoney said:


> ^^ Again thank you for the detailed and informative post! A question: there are police forces in several pictures, why is that? Do they regularly conduct raids in these neighborhoods?


Yes, usually looking for gangs of thieves or drug dealers.

Equally, most of the people of these shanty towns are hard workers (mostly underemployed, especially in building, or independent workers with low profits, like street vendors). Common thieves usually are young (many of them, teenagers, or even kids pickpockets).

Beyond that, in environments like these it's reasonable that some people turn to theft, especially kids who don't eat every day and have dysfunctional families, so they have to work from childhood and don't going regularly to school.

And alcohol and drugs also have their influence in this kids, or in increasing violence in this slums (fights who can finish really bad, in this region of the country it's very common using knives for "solve" problems) during weekends, when people drink (especially workers, of every age) or use drugs (especially young people) to "forget" their bad situations.

And the drugs who cause violence are cocaine, pills, glue or crack, I'm not talking about marijuana by the way (on the contrary, this "drug" only make people laugh and be quiet).


----------



## Fro7en

IMO I've always thought La Courneuve was the worst in the Paris area. Now a lot of these public housings are being destroyed, but here are some older photos.



















bye bye


----------



## Wearwe

I live in Bristol (U.K.), and it's generally excepted that Easton is the worst area or district, it has a high immigrant population and high crime rate


----------



## MetaCRNL

Wearwe said:


> I live in Bristol (U.K.), and it's generally excepted that Easton is the worst area or district, it has a high immigrant population and high crime rate


Is Stapleton Road still the most dangerous street in the UK?


----------



## Delirium

It never was. Whilst it was considerably rougher back in the day compared to now, the title of "most dangerous street in Britain" was just some rubbish spewed by right wing tabloids years ago. 

Easton isn't a bad area, parts of it are actually quite gentrified or middle class. Lawrence Hill or Barton Hill to the south are more fitting for a cruddy area but imo the worst neighbourhoods tend to be the council estates or lower income neighbourhoods stuck out on the periphery of the city such as Hartcliffe. At least with the likes of Lawrence Hill you're central and close to the CBD, plus you have generally better schools and other infrastructures, and it's very diverse. The former neighbourhoods are just a sprawl of monotonous post war housing and little else.


----------



## Andre Goth

*MORE ABOUT RIO DE JANEIRO*

The city of Rio de Janeiro is divided into 126 neighborhoods, all classified by the HDI....the first five neighborhoods are 



Code:


#     neighborhood     HDI   Compared to     Population   Zone
1     Gávea  	       0.920 (Switzerland)   17,475 hab   South
2     Leblon 	       0.917 (Netherlands)   46,044 hab   South
3     Jardim Guanabara 0.914 (United States) 11,972 hab   North
4     Ipanema          0.913 (United States) 42,743 hab   South
5     Lagoa 	       0.910 (Germany)       21,198 hab   South

*And the worst five are*:



Code:


#       neighborhood       HDI    Compared to     Population   Zone
122 	Manguinhos         0.689 (Palestine)      36,610 hab   North
123 	Maré 	           0.685 (Indonesia)     129,770 hab   North
124 	Acari	           0.683 (Egypt)          27,347 hab   North
125 	Costa Barros 	   0.677 (Paraguay)       28,442 hab   North
126 	Complexo do Alemão 0,675 (Moldova)        69,143 hab   North

Here, some pictures of each one of these neighborhoods

*MANGUINHOS*


Manguinhos by Andre Gomes de Melo, no Flickr

*MARÉ*


Rio de Janeiro/RJ by Ratao Diniz Diniz, no Flickr

*ACARI*


Conjunto em Acari 2013 by Luciano Sottam Arierref, no Flickr

*COSTA BARROS*









rua da prosperidade - Costa Barros by @skyllo, on Panoramio


*COMPLEXO DO ALEMÃO*


Complexo do Alemão by Sergio Luiz Silva, no Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ I like that there is a cable car over Complexo de Alemao, what an unconventional view it provides!


----------



## killexpanormus

wdf


----------



## killexpanormus

PALERMO

borgonuovo










borgo vecchio










sperone










medaglie d oro










vucciria










brancaccio










falsomiele










capo










ZEN


----------



## WasabiHoney

The area in the last few pictures looks particularly seedy, is it inhabited by gypsies?


----------



## killexpanormus

WasabiHoney said:


> The area in the last few pictures looks particularly seedy, is it inhabited by gypsies?


no man 100% sicilian people
one of the mafia headquarter


----------



## SturmBeobachter

killexpanormus said:


> no man 100% sicilian people
> one of the mafia headquarter


?!?!?!? You mean Sicilian people like immigrants in Sicily, or Real people Born in that Part of Italy with inherited European culture and manners!?!?


----------



## killexpanormus

SturmBeobachter said:


> ?!?!?!? You mean Sicilian people like immigrants in Sicily, or Real people Born in that Part of Italy with inherited European culture and manners!?!?


i mean real people born in that part of italy with european ID 
NO IMMIGRANTS


----------



## gonzaposadas

SturmBeobachter said:


> ?!?!?!? You mean Sicilian people like immigrants in Sicily, or Real people Born in that Part of Italy with inherited European culture and manners!?!?


Why so many questions?

It's impossible that a slum can be populated mostly by Europeans or white people? Always have to be "fault" of non European immigrants?

In Argentina, some of the first slums in Buenos Aires, in the beginings of the 20th century, were "created" and populated by white European immigrants.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Could you please limit this xenophobic diatribe to the DLM or skybar or whatever? This thread is about citie's not so nice side, not some political rants why foreigners suck.


----------



## royal rose1

It's a legitimate curiosity, can we not be so stupid and PC about these questions? Good god, society today is so fragile. It's not xenophobic to wonder if there's a correlation between immigrants and bad areas in a region notorious for it's illegal immigration traffic. Grow up. 

Look at Paris and London, and hell, look at the rest of Europe's largest cities including Oslo. The worst areas are almost always immigrant enclaves. Not necessarily because they're bad people, but because they can't afford better neighborhoods, and generally they don't bear the same values and appreciation for aesthetics that natives do. Rightfully so, seeing as they come from such dire backgrounds.


----------



## killexpanormus

milano 
quarto oggiaro










milano
barona










genova 
begato










torino
mirafiori sud "le vallette"










roma
corviale










roma 
tor bella monaca


----------



## killexpanormus

reggio calabria 
arghillà










catania
librino










catania 
san cristoforo


















napoli
parco conocal


----------



## massasciusts burning

rofl mirafiori sud le vallette . l ignoranza


----------



## Japanac

What about Scampia?


----------



## roe5745

Japanac said:


> What about Scampia?


Some of the streets surrounding Napoli centrale are awful also.


----------



## Japanac

What could I posibbly find there?


----------



## killexpanormus

Messina 
giostra










Napoli
bronx



















foggia
caldelaro


----------



## Rui-Silva

These buildings in Napoli are habited by immigrants or Italians?


----------



## Japanac

In Rijeka we haven't the worst discrit, we have some slums but it is safely to go there. Elswhere in the towns worst thing you could see are people digging from trash cans and sometimes. Hardly you would be robbed as a tourist, only on the nicer ways like taxi or in restaurants.
Here are some slums, popoular called favelas, gypsies live there only, but the houses are very clean from inside:
Mihačeva Draga:










Pehlin:










Anyway, the most dangerous part is Žabica, bus station:










So I would consider my town safe for everyone except old people.


----------



## WasabiHoney

Japanac said:


> Hardly you would be robbed as a tourist, only on the nicer ways like taxi or in restaurants.


:lol:



Japanac said:


> So I would consider my town safe for everyone except old people.


Why old people?


----------



## Brazilian001

Japanac said:


> Here are some slums, popoular called favelas, gypsies live there only, but the houses are very clean from inside


So you call slums as favelas too? This term is more widespread than I could imagine! icard:



Japanac said:


> So I would consider my town safe for everyone except old people.


Why not to old people?


----------



## killexpanormus

Rui-Silva said:


> These buildings in Napoli are habited by immigrants or Italians?


italians


----------



## killexpanormus

napoli 
rione sanità










milano
rozzano









palermo 
ballarò


----------



## Japanac

WasabiHoney said:


> Why old people?


They are the softest population.

@Carioca it is spreaded all over the Croatia. But those are mostly places where gypsies use to live, nothing bad to them.
Check out Kozari bok and Neslanovac.


----------



## Brazilian001

Japanac said:


> @Carioca it is spreaded all over the Croatia. But those are mostly places where gypsies use to live, nothing bad to them.
> Check out Kozari bok and Neslanovac.


Actually I was referring to the word favela, a portuguese word that is now spread all over the world. I didn't know this particular word was used in other countries too.


----------



## killexpanormus

lisboa
cova da moura


















madrid
El ruedo


----------



## Brazilian001

*Paraisópolis*

São Paulo's 2nd largest slum, incrustated in Morumbi neighborhood (one of the wealthiest of the city)


Popular housing on the foreground (part of Paraisópolis urbanization process) and Morumbi luxury buildings on the background:











Aerial:











Street view:





























Popular housing:


----------



## Copperknickers

Shettleston:








http://s0.geograph.org.uk/photos/40/95/409526_ad378ea9.jpg

It doesn't look so bad, but it has the lowest life expectancy in Western Europe, mainly due to socioeconomic and lifestyle problems. Another bad area of Glasgow is Easterhouse:









http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...s/2012/5/14/1337020649761/Easterhouse-008.jpg









http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/10/22/article-0-0240567C0000044D-519_468x305.jpg

It is a new town built on the outskirts of Glasgow in the 1960s: people were sent there from the inner city when all the slums were demolished. But the new town had very few services or activities for young people, and has very high unemployment to this day, although it is improving.

Altogether Glasgow is improving massively, and many areas that used to be considered bad areas have now been largely regenerated. But some areas remain somewhat 'dreich' (a Scots word which does not exist in English: it can refer to the weather or to architecture or just the general atmosphere and feel of a place, and means 'dull, grey, inclement, unpleasant').


----------



## Brazilian001

WasabiHoney said:


> I like that there is a cable car over Complexo de Alemao, what an unconventional view it provides!


There is also one over Providência:


----------



## djbowen

I just found this in Singapore:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...2!3m1!1s0x31da3d9cb8b9586b:0x6f1ee874a8d14cdb

I don't know if it's residential, but I am in disbelief.


----------



## djbowen

A bit off topic on some of these, but here's some rural and suburban grit:

















-at least by Swiss standards
























-found the drug dealer


----------



## Copperknickers

djbowen said:


> -found the drug dealer


What's wrong with that lol. It's just a normal Scottish bungalow with some construction materials outside.


----------



## djbowen

Copperknickers said:


> What's wrong with that lol. It's just a normal Scottish bungalow with some construction materials outside.


And a BMW.


----------



## Manila-X

Scene in Tondo, considered the worst area in Metro Manila other than Payatas,


----------



## Japanac

Well, it does not look very bad at all. What is the problem with Tondo?


----------



## Copperknickers

djbowen said:


> And a BMW.


I think you'll find that's a Smart Roadster, you can pick up a used one for the price of a decent laptop.


----------



## Manila-X

Japanac said:


> Well, it does not look very bad at all. What is the problem with Tondo?


The previous video showed the bright side of the place where youths choose to better hobbies as compared to joining gangs. But the area has problems with poverty, crime, drugs, gangs and organized crime.






And of course the movie, Tribu






Vinny Jones' World's Toughest Cops featured Manila's Police Force including those who patrol Tondo


----------



## Manila-X

More Tondo. You have to be a tough to live here!


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

Gothenburg, Sweden. None of these areas I would say are very very bad, I, personally, don't feel unsafe when I on the rare occasion end up there(there is a really cool street festival in Angered for example, 50-60k people in attendence usually), but thats something subjective, there are a lot of problems, gangs, drugs, etc. The people who live in these districts, generally like it, at least that is how I have understood it. 

*Angered*
High unemployment, drugs, gangs etc. 






*Bergsjön*
Lowest life expectancy in the city, 9 years lower then the wealthier areas for men, 6 for women, not that people die like flies from deadly violance(we don't have many cases of that per year, maybe 10 on average in the entire metro area), just harsher life conditions in general. 





*Biskopsgården*
Same as the above, the gangs is a real menace, drugs, unemployment etc.


----------



## Rekarte

*For Salvador, Brazil*
I think it's "Bairro da Paz"....it's very very very dangerous! no one that doesn't live there go there...if you search "Bairro da Paz" on Google you'll see many people killed on street, drugs lords with guns, police, blood...
Sorry...but few pics because nobody can get there, so it's hard to find pictures


----------



## Bardo12345

Muy buenos datos


----------



## killexpanormus

Palermo


----------



## killexpanormus




----------



## Joshua Dodd

South America has absolutely horrific slums.


----------



## killexpanormus

Joshua Dodd said:


> South America has absolutely horrific slums.


this is italy- sicily- palermo


----------



## ilcapo

Test


----------



## ilcapo

killexpanormus said:


> Palermo


Is there a high murder rate in these areas?


----------



## spansko

killexpanormus said:


> this is italy- sicily- palermo


Looks like Croatia's long lost.brother


----------



## The Polwoman

Worse than this it won't get in Tilburg:

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.585...4!1scDztyN1lay9WJr0mfjpeVQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

It is a bit of a back street in the middle of the most notorious hoods of Tilburg. Flanked by some old industrial buildings from before the residential annexation of Heikant by Tilburg. One of those streets in the typical "gray category" in between arterials and residential streets. No people living in the streets, however, it contains a mosque infested by salafists and most houses are turned with their backs from the street.

Other streets that are notorious do not remotely look like notorious anymore. This has to do with investments in clean street layouts, in which is thought a Singapore-like maintenance covers up all problems. The asphalt is also replaced with bricks to discourage speeding and it does not remotely age so fast. But as I say, it only covers up the real problems: the poor people still live there barely having enough money to feed their kids and some of them turning to (more) radical sects of beliefs thinking that might help them (which is not).


----------



## WasabiHoney

The Polman said:


> it contains a mosque infested by salafists





The Polman said:


> some of them turning to (more) radical sects of beliefs


Why doesn't the government close it and send them all back to their countries of origin? It looks like the Netherlands is hoping to become the next France or UK (and not in a good sense)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ they're rarely foreign. They get radicalized by travelling for mentorship, or at home reading stuff, watching video conferences etc.


----------



## WasabiHoney

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ they're rarely foreign. They get radicalized by travelling for mentorship, or at home reading stuff, watching video conferences etc.


Then what are they? A Dutch - that is, someone raised with Dutch culture - would have absolutely no reason to get radicalized. Those who get radicalized are people who were raised all their lives with "values" (if we can call them this way) that have nothing to do with western ones, and in this case merely being born in the Netherlands does not make you Dutch to any extent, not anymore than I'm a Japanese. Don't these radicals also hold the citizenship of their country of origin?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ you're confusing nationality with ethnicity. And a state can't just kick out its ethnic (or other) minorities, at least not one that supposedly is a liberal democracy.


----------



## Rekarte

but some are etnic dutch indeed others born in Netherlands with ancestry origin


----------



## WasabiHoney

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ you're confusing nationality with ethnicity.


No I'm not. You can be of any ethnicity and yet be very Dutch if you were raised as one. Knowing the language of your country of origin, how to cook its foods properly, etc. would simply make you multicultural (while sadly the notion of multiculturalism today in many countries has degenerated into masqueraded extremism hno



alexandru.mircea said:


> And a state can't just kick out its ethnic (or other) minorities, at least not one that supposedly is a liberal democracy.


I never said they should kick out all their minorities, just those who are associating themselves with salafism and similar movements. Does displaying common sense make me a fascist?



Rekarte said:


> but some are etnic dutch indeed


Abou Henk al Hollandi :nuts:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

WasabiHoney said:


> I never said they should kick out all their minorities, just those who are associating themselves with salafism and similar movements. Does displaying common sense make me a fascist?


You can't kick out any citizens pure and simple, you have to deal with them (prevention, punishment, reeducation etc). It would be neither moral nor practical.

That said, you can, though, kick out non-citizens and be more strict with who you're letting in. These two aspects are much more important...


----------



## WasabiHoney

alexandru.mircea said:


> You can't kick out any citizens pure and simple


Unfortunately not, but if citizenship were actually earned (and not merely through birth in the said country) nobody would need to be kicked out.



alexandru.mircea said:


> you have to deal with them (prevention, punishment, reeducation etc)


Well it seems prevention hasn't done much, has it? Punishment doesn't fully solve the problem because some ideas don't die. As for reeducation, good luck reeducating someone who is already brain dead :lol:



alexandru.mircea said:


> It would be neither moral nor practical.


Morality is a loose term that must be taken with a grain of salt. 85% of people where I live think homosexuality is immoral, and 95% think that atheism is immoral, does that make them so?



alexandru.mircea said:


> That said, you can, though, kick out non-citizens and be more strict with who you're letting in.


That's apparently the plan they have switched to, mistreat any non-western foreigner in all possible ways to keep them from coming close. Good luck dealing with the real problem, the one that's inside


----------



## alexandru.mircea

WasabiHoney said:


> Unfortunately not, but if citizenship were actually earned (and not merely through birth in the said country) nobody would need to be kicked out.


This is so silly I don't even know how it can replied to. :lol: There hopefully is something in the universal declaration of human rights that everybody has the right to a place that is his home. At least one, and unconditional. Although the opposite of this idea is *so* inhumane that it wouldn't surprise me if nobody thought this has to be written up explicitly.

Even the nasty (and aborted) project of the Valls government (after the Paris attacks) for loss of nationality for bi-national terrorists was explicitly saying that this of course would not concern standard French citizens (i.e. of single nationality). 



WasabiHoney said:


> Well it seems prevention hasn't done much, has it?


There has barely been any prevention. And that's being generous.



WasabiHoney said:


> Morality is a loose term that must be taken with a grain of salt. 85% of people where I live think homosexuality is immoral, and 95% think that atheism is immoral, does that make them so?


I don't follow. A society is free to debate how something fares in the light of their own set of moral value. That doesn't mean I have to agree with their morals, but it is up to them to do it. 



WasabiHoney said:


> That's apparently the plan they have switched to, mistreat any non-western foreigner in all possible ways to keep them from coming close. Good luck dealing with the real problem, the one that's inside


That's not what I'm talking about, at all, which is the border treatment of suspected terrorists and suspected radicals. The problem is that EU (or Schengen) border countries have the burden of guarding themselves *and* the countries more at the inside, which firstly is not fair, and secondly is not feasible either, because these countries have much less resources as well (Bulgaria, Romania, Hungary etc in the case of Daesh infiltrators from Syria). Given that these borders have to protect all the EU (or Schengen) citizens behind them, the funding should be split as well. (Non-border) Policing should be better integrated as well. The results of this lack of policy and action, we have seen.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

This is interesting, and related to the thread topic:










https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/6skgfu/city_maps_from_airbnb_location_ratings_oc/


----------



## WasabiHoney

alexandru.mircea said:


> This is so silly I don't even know how it can replied to. :lol: There hopefully is something in the universal declaration of human rights that everybody has the right to a place that is his home.


Why silly? Switzerland doesn't automatically grant its citizenship to children of foreigners born there (unless the parents had become Swiss beforehand, which requires a lengthy stay, proving one's fluency in the canton's language and passing a difficult history-geography test). I know it seems far fetched and I'm not saying it's the perfect naturalization procedure, but maybe it makes some sense after all seeing how Switzerland has been largely spared the extremism problem present in countries like France and the UK.



alexandru.mircea said:


> Even the nasty (and aborted) project of the Valls government (after the Paris attacks) for loss of nationality for bi-national terrorists was explicitly saying that this of course would not concern standard French citizens (i.e. of single nationality).


I don't find it nasty at all, it perfectly makes sense and it's a shame that it has been aborted. Let's see how many more attacks have to happen before the proposal is brought up again.



alexandru.mircea said:


> A society is free to debate how something fares in the light of their own set of moral value. That doesn't mean I have to agree with their morals, but it is up to them to do it.


OK, in this case why should it be considered immoral for a government to implement measures aimed at protecting its citizens and their quality of life?

Anyway, I think there is no point in debating further, each of us sees this issue differently so we could go on for days and it wouldn't lead anywhere.



alexandru.mircea said:


> This is interesting, and related to the thread topic:


Yes, interesting picture! Do you know if all the cities are represented on the same scale? I didn't expect Athens to look so much smaller than Amsterdam, Brussels or Rome.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

WasabiHoney said:


> Why silly? Switzerland doesn't automatically grant its citizenship to children of foreigners born there (unless the parents had become Swiss beforehand, which requires a lengthy stay, proving one's fluency in the canton's language and passing a difficult history-geography test). I know it seems far fetched and I'm not saying it's the perfect naturalization procedure, but maybe it makes some sense after all seeing how Switzerland has been largely spared the extremism problem present in countries like France and the UK.


Why it's silly? Well maybe you didn't realize it when articulated your point 



> *if citizenship were actually earned (and not merely through birth in the said country)*


, but your idea implies that everyone is without a citizenship until they "earn" it. If earning a country's citizenship is something you achieve at some point, by passing certain tests of allegiance, and if birthplace would be irrelevant, that would mean Dutch ethnics too would get born without a Dutch (or any other) citizenship and only earn it at some point if at all - basically, we'd *all* be nationless until a country would decide to grant us its decision to formally let us be in. At the same time I find this idea horrendous, and a brilliant idea for a tremendous dystopian novel (with movie adaptation) that would go far ahead of, say, Children Of Men in terms of bleakness of the premise. (and would earn me or you a lot of money, if we'd be able to write it down.) :lol:



WasabiHoney said:


> I don't find it nasty at all, it perfectly makes sense and it's a shame that it has been aborted. Let's see how many more attacks have to happen before the proposal is brought up again.


It was nasty not as much in the idea itself but in the amount of xenophobic hate from the nasty French right wing (which many people outside don't even know exists) that was disguised in the support for this relatively moderate idea (compared, to, say, ethnic cleansing). It was a shame that even a supposed left wing government would come up with such a thing. Anyway, the idea won't come up again, because it was flagged up by the judicial bodies as in conflict with the human rights conventions France has signed, so basically even if it would have been adopted, it would have been later shot down at European level.



WasabiHoney said:


> OK, in this case why should it be considered immoral for a government to implement measures aimed at protecting its citizens and their quality of life?


That in itself wouldn't be a cause for concern, it depends on what kind of measures those are, and how do they fit with that country's own laws and principles. And the situation is nowhere near being that there is NO alternative between doing nothing and doing things that are currently unacceptable and would need law change and society change... Right now there are a lot of options to take, like addressing the causes in the Near and Middle East, doing domestic prevention, improve policing instead of diminishing it, etc. 



WasabiHoney said:


> Yes, interesting picture! Do you know if all the cities are represented on the same scale? I didn't expect Athens to look so much smaller than Amsterdam, Brussels or Rome.


I don't know but the source is reddit where you can ask questions to the poster like in a forum, you just need to register. I'm sure Athens has a smaller footprint than its population size would grant it, simply because how tight and densely built Greek cities are, but regardless, I can vouch for Athens not being scaled with Paris, it's impossible.


----------



## WasabiHoney

alexandru.mircea said:


> Why it's silly? Well maybe you didn't realize it when articulated your point, but your idea implies that everyone is without a citizenship until they "earn" it.


Just a clarification, because I already said there is no point in discussing this point any further: I obviously didn't mean everyone, but children of immigrants who are most likely to be raised with certain "values" incompatible with the society where they chose to settle.



alexandru.mircea said:


> At the same time I find this idea horrendous, and a brilliant idea for a tremendous dystopian novel (with movie adaptation) that would go far ahead of, say, Children Of Men in terms of bleakness of the premise. (and would earn me or you a lot of money, if we'd be able to write it down.) :lol:


:lol:
Now that you mentioned it it's indeed a great idea! I don't think I would be able to write it in a very coherent or coordinate way because this is not a topic that fascinates me enough, but I think my youngest brother (who writes fiction and is more fluent in English than me) could do it, I just showed him the discussion and exposed the idea to him 



alexandru.mircea said:


> I'm sure Athens has a smaller footprint than its population size would grant it, simply because how tight and densely built Greek cities are, but regardless, I can vouch for Athens not being scaled with Paris, it's impossible.


Greek cities are extremely dense indeed, but Athens still has a huge footprint, its built up area stretches for over 35km from its northern to southeastern tip. I suspect many of the mapped locations for the other cities correspond to distant towns within the wider metropolitan area, while in the case of Athens only the area within the basin defined by the mountains is mapped.


----------



## The Polwoman

Whoa!Now I see how my reaction went out of hand in the discussion!

That specific building really hits the nerves and I understand, the neighbourhood isn't happy with it either. And neither am I because of the hateful thoughts that are spread from the specific stream in that religion. However, I just meant to showcase that social problems are hidden in the Netherlands, barely visible on the streets, or at least, in my city. The houses are small, but neat in my city from the outside. Actually, I only discovered the fact that there is this specific building only after reading a newspaper and it existed for years, which makes me worry how much people and also 'average/moderate' (or lets say open-minded) muslims turned into salafists in that building which is no more than an old industrial building.

Otherwise I don't know if the situation would have been better. There is a tendency that all cities in the world have their backwater in some form. If these group of people never landed, we probably still struggled with the typical camping folks in a higher rate, the native ones that in Tilburg that are still disadvantaged. They are mostly associated with the old textile labour (which also was the reason for the first muslims to arrive for cheap labour). And they live in brick houses mostly. Their problems are hidden until either Roy Donders shows up on TV or another weed plantation is 'rolled up', as we call a police raid.


----------



## ranny fash

alexandru.mircea said:


> This is interesting, and related to the thread topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/6skgfu/city_maps_from_airbnb_location_ratings_oc/


All that shows is that rich people who can afford to rent a place in a central location, will get a place owned by another rich person who can afford to own it and equip it well


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ranny fash said:


> All that shows is that rich people who can afford to rent a place in a central location, will get a place owned by another rich person who can afford to own it and equip it well


No, this map doesn't show anything in particular, it just raises interesting questions. You have to do a lot of guesswork (which I find a worthy process).

For example, it can be the case that reviewers' negative reviews coincide with a city's less good parts (in terms of decay, crime etc.), like it is with Paris' North-East area. But then, that raises the question, why are tourists so harsh with quaint and bourgeois South Paris? Why are tourists so apparently unanimously dissatisfied with suburban London? Is it the length of time it takes to get in the centre, or other factors too?

Also, I'd like to challenge the idea that a central rental is a high comfort rental. From my experience, city centres are also full of small-ish accommodations that are quite cheap and tend to be quite bad - I've had several such horrendous experiences. The most interesting part however was that these places kept getting very positive reviews, which means they have their own market. Having read these reviews out of curiosity, it looks to me as if these satisfied customers are young travelers who don't care that the dirt is dripping on the supposedly hygienic installations, that you can't sleep at night because of noise and that drunkards pee on your doorsteps, because they too are here for partying and don't care for much else other than location and price.

Another quirk to factor in is the interesting Airbnb policy that when somebody doesn't want to accept a shit rental, the system will display the entiree process as just a cancellation announcement, as having formally "cancelled" the booking you don't have the right, anymore, to review it and tell it as it is. Which massively skews the ratings for bad rentals. I've only just learnt about this because some court somewhere forced AirBnb to drop this policy and allow such negative reviews.


----------



## WasabiHoney

ranny fash said:


> All that shows is that rich people who can afford to rent a place in a central location, will get a place owned by another rich person who can afford to own it and equip it well


:lol:
Yes this must true (at least partially) for some cities, however:



alexandru.mircea said:


> I'd like to challenge the idea that a central rental is a high comfort rental. From my experience, city centres are also full of small-ish accommodations that are quite cheap and tend to be quite bad - I've had several such horrendous experiences.


That's right. I can tell from my own experience in Greece that a lot of centrally located apartments are horrendous (and anything but cheap, at least back then in the pre-crisis times). The same thing seems to happen in France: of the 4 apartments close to the city center where I have been, three were quite bad and depressing, and only one was renovated and in a good condition. A German friend living in central London also told me the city that haunts everybody's wet dreams actually has some of the worst quality of housing one can possibly imagine.



alexandru.mircea said:


> The most interesting part however was that these places kept getting very positive reviews, which means they have their own market. Having read these reviews out of curiosity, it looks to me as if these satisfied customers are young travelers who don't care that the dirt is dripping on the supposedly hygienic installations, that you can't sleep at night because of noise and that drunkards pee on your doorsteps, because they too are here for partying and don't care for much else other than location and price.


This makes sense indeed. But back when I was a party guy myself, I couldn't stand this kind of place no matter how close it was to the nightlife district. I was willing to turn a blind eye on some things, but a bathroom in a bad condition or a kitchenette with the cupboards full of cockroaches would be an instant deal breaker.



alexandru.mircea said:


> But then, that raises the question, why are tourists so harsh with quaint and bourgeois South Paris? Why are tourists so apparently unanimously dissatisfied with suburban London? Is it the length of time it takes to get in the centre, or other factors too?


I expect the long distance to be the main factor, but there must be other ones as well. I don't know suburban Paris or London, but I can make a comment about Athens, for which you can notice on the map a clear difference in the ratings of the northeastern and the northwestern suburbs. Most of the northeast is made up of posh, newly built neighborhoods with a lot of greenery (by Greek standards) and shopping amenities, while on the other hand the northwest is almost entirely made up of working class, densely packed neighborhoods full of unattractive buildings, including a couple of ones with a predominantly gypsy population.



alexandru.mircea said:


> Another quirk to factor in is the interesting Airbnb policy that when somebody doesn't want to accept a shit rental, the system will display the entiree process as just a cancellation announcement, as having formally "cancelled" the booking you don't have the right, anymore, to review it and tell it as it is.


So you can choose to cancel the rental after you have seen the place in person?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ and get a full refund, which I did once. That apartment is not on AirBnb anymore... Thankfully I have photos. :lol:


----------



## WasabiHoney

alexandru.mircea said:


> That apartment is not on AirBnb anymore... Thankfully I have photos. :lol:


Where was it? Can we have a look? :lol:


----------



## WasabiHoney

Reviving this thread after more than 3 years. Here are the worst areas of Toulouse where I live now (I'm soon going to move to a small town)








1) The most notorious and extensive bad district is Le Mirail, comprising the neighborhoods of La Reynerie and Bellefontaine, plus the Toulouse - Jean Jaures university campus to the north. Constructed between the late 1960s and early 1970s, it became plagued with vandalism and insecurity in the late 1980s, and the arrival of metro line A in 1993 hasn't helped solve these issues despite improving accessibility. Today, the district is home to a large immigrant population with high levels of unemployment, and is one of the main centers of drug trafficking and petty crime in the Toulouse urban area.
2) Though not as notorious as Le Mirail, the nearby neighborhood of Bagatelle also sees high levels of unemployment. Robberies and domestic violence have become an increasingly regular occurrence there in the last years.








3) Les Izards has arguably become the most feared neighborhood of Toulouse today. It has been plagued by petty crime and drug trafficking since the 1980s, but shootings between rival drug trafficking gangs have lately become a regular occurrence, with 7 dead during the summer months of 2020 alone, prompting the mayor of Toulouse to ask the Ministry of Interior for 150 additional policemen.








4) A special mention goes for the neighborhood of Belfort, the main "bad district" of central Toulouse. Although not as dangerous as the previous ones, prostitutes, beggars and vagrants are a common sight on a number of streets. Additionally, groups of illegal immigrants are always gathered on the esplanade behind the nearby Mediatheque Jose Cabanis, and fights sometimes break between them in the evening hours.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

no pics ?
undeveloped-areas-in-developed-cities-and-countries


----------



## WasabiHoney

Here are some pictures:
*1-Le Mirail
















2-Bagatelle







*








*3-Les Izards*
























You can see similar urban characteristics in these three neighborhoods, typical of the French "cites": large commieblocks separated by esplanades and green areas. On the other hand, the Belfort neighborhood, located just outside the historic center of the city, is largely made up of 19th century / early 20th century buildings.
*4-Belfort















*


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Merci !!


----------



## the spliff fairy

My middle school used to do exchange trips with a school in Bagatelle -never heard that name in a long, long time. Don't know if it's the same one.


----------



## WasabiHoney

the spliff fairy said:


> My middle school used to do exchange trips with a school in Bagatelle -never heard that name in a long, long time. Don't know if it's the same one.


There are neighborhoods with the same name in several French cities. The one in Toulouse however is the one that comes up if you google "Bagatelle quartier chaud" (bad neighborhood).


----------

